# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پانسیون مطالعاتی شروع از بهمن | دوره نخست 1400

## mahdi_artur

*اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 
**
قوانین ؟
منظم باشید (نظم)
راه نمود داشته باشید (رهنمود یا همون برنامه مطالعاتی)
گذشتن از خود برای دو مورد بالا رو جدی بگیرید (از خود گذشتگی)
سه مورد بالا در پانسیون باید رعایت بشه.
*
*مورد اول (نظم)
هر شب گزارش کار همون روز رو داخل تاپیک ارسال می کنید. 
در صورت عدم ارسال گزارش کار شما از دور رقابت خارج میشید.*

*مورد دوم (راه نمود، برنامه مطالعاتی)
**برنامه به شدت پر تست و مروری در دو مرحله داخل تاپیک قرار میگیره.
برنامه مرحله اول:
در طی 4 ماه و 10 روز تمامی دروس مطالعه میشن + تست زنی انجام میشه + مرور و آزمون از کتاب های جمع بندی انجام میشه
برنامه مرحله دوم:
در طی 20 الی 30 روز دو روز یک بار آزمون های کنکور و چند جامع از موسسات مطابق برنامه ای که قرار میگیره می زنید و درصداتون رو داخل این تاپیک ارسال می کنید.دانلود دفترچه برنامه ریزی مرحله اول نخستین پانسیون مطالعاتی مرگ :

راهنمای مطالعاتی برنامه مرحله اول:
برنامه به شدت سنگین نوشته شده علت چیه؟ 
دلیل: 
برای رسیدن به کیفیت مطالعاتی و مرور حریفی که از تابستان 99 تا الآن روزی 12 ساعت درس میخونه باید از الان سنگین مطالعه کنید.

دهگانه روال چیه؟
هر روز 10 کار تکراری در کنار بودجه مطالعاتی همان روز نوشته شده که باید حداقل 5 مورد رو انتخاب و انجام بدین. 5 مورد تقریبا 30 الی 35 دقیقه طول میکشه.
پیشنهاد: موارد شماره 2 ، 4 ، 6 ، 8 ، 10 روز های زوج هفته و باقی موارد روز های فرد انجام بشن
چک لیست 90 که روبروی دهگانه قرار گرفته چیه؟
دقیقا همون 10 تا کاره (به ترتیب خلاصه انگلیسی شونو نوشتم داخل جدول) که باید هر کدوم از کار ها رو که انجام دادین روبروش دو تا مثلت هست داخل یکی تایم انجام و داخل دیگری تعداد تست رو یادداشت کنید.

منابع برنامه؟
برنامه مطالعاتی مرحله اول شامل دو دسته منبع میشه:
منابع دسته اول: (منبع اول)
دقیقا منبع خودتونه (هر کتابی که دارید)
منابع دسته دوم: (منبع دوم و گاها سوم)
منابع دسته دوم شامل منابع زیر میشن (عموما منابع جمع بندی و مرور محسوب میشن ، اگه ندارید میتونید پی دی اف بخونید یا تهیه شون کنید یا اصلا از تست های باقی مونده منبع اول تون استفاده کنید)
آی کیو جامع زیست 
آی کیو جامع شیمی 
موج آزمون پایه نشرالگو
موج آزمون ریاضی نشرالگو
موج آزمون ادبیات نشرالگو
موج آزمون دینی نشرالگو
جامع میکرو طلایی گاج و موج آزمون عربی نشرالگو
جمع بندی زبان مهروماه*

*مورد سوم (از همه مهم تر) از خود گذشتگی
جهت انجام کامل برنامه باید به داشتن ساعت مطالعاتی بالا (عموما 14 الی 15 ساعت) پای بند باشید در غیر این صورت هیچ نتیجه ای نخواهید گرفت.*


*سوال: من جایی شنیدم که برنامه های از پیش نوشته به درد نمیخورن؟
**بله درست شنیدین ولی اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن!
اگر حداقل ماهی 200 هزار تومن بدین تا برنامه ای که به 100 نفر دادن رو به شما بدن و یکم تایم و تعداد تستش رو  واستون عوض کنند اون موقع برنامه به درد بخور میشه : )
یکی یه وویس جالب داده بود:
می گفت: "برنامه های از پیش نوشته شده چون تعداد تست رو مشخص کردن به درد نمیخورن"
اولا: تعداد تست بستگی به 1)خود دانش آموز داره و 2)سطح سختی منبع و 3)سطح سختی مبحث 
کسی که مشاوره میده این 3 مورد بالا رو محاله بتونه برای شاگردش و برای هر درسی کامل مشخص کنه و اگرم بتونه باید لااقل 1 روز تایم بگذاره تا برنامه 1 هفته یه دانش آموز رو بچینه و عملا غیر ممکنه این کار
پس حتی مشاوری که میلیونی هزینه صرفش می کنید هم نمیاد تعداد تست متناظر با سطح درسی شما داخل برنامه تون قرار بده و اگرم این کارو کرد هیچ جایی ننوشتن که شما در اون تایم و با اون منبعی که دارید بتونید کامل اجرایی کنید برنامه ش رو
ما هم که تعداد تست مشخص کردیم فقط به این خاطر بوده که بهترین حالت (ایده آل) رو در نظر بگیریم و شما بدونید این بیشترین حد تست هست که باید زده بشه حالا یه نفر میتونه 40 تا تست واژگان داخل 20 دقیقه بزنه یه نفر 10 تا تست.
یه مطلب دیگه هم در مورد تایم اجرایی برنامه مون
تایم اجرایی برنامه صرفا یه تایم پیشنهادیه و شما میتونید کم و زیادش کنید پس باز از این نظرم برنامه ای نیست که اجرایی نباشه
و مطلب بعدی تایم جبرانی؟
تایم جبرانی برای 4 ماه چقدر خوبه؟ 1 هفته؟ 2 هفته؟ 1 ماه؟ 
واقعا درک نمی کنم که چرا بعضیا انقدر حساسن روی این جبرانی ها ولی اگه خدای نکرده عقب افتادین میاید بجای اجرای 30 روز تایم جبرانی و اجرای مرحله دوم برنامه ریزی، به مرور و جبرانی می پردازید و طبیعتا آزمون جامع به سبک کنکور کمتری می زنید 
پس سعی کنید حتی 1 دقیقه از این فرصتی که باقیه رو از دست ندین تا متضرر نشید.

و در آخر در جواب اون دوست مون که وویس داده بود و میگفت برنامه های از پیش نوشته به درد نمیخورن 
این قسمتی از برنامه از پیش نوشته شده ای هست که مشاور علامه حلی تهران داره به حداقل 100 نفر دانش آموز علامه حلی میده: (هفته به هفته واسشون قرار میده)
**همون طور که داخل تصویر می بینید مشاوره* *خصوصی* *اومده یک نسخه برای* *همه* *پیچیده! چون:
**تعداد تست ها کاملا مشخصه
ساعت مطالعاتی هم کامل مشخصه
و حتی بازه مطالعاتی (از ساعت فلان تا فلان) هم کامل مشخص شده که این یعنی همه بچه های این مشاور باید در این ساعت این درس رو بخونن و X تست بزنن* 
*پس خواهشا برای این که مشاوره خصوصی بدین حرف از شخصی سازی برنامه توسط مشاور نزنید.
*
*برنامه شخصی سازی شده فقط و فقط توسط یه نفر میتونه ارائه بشه اونم خود دانش آموزه که از وضعیت علمی و توانایی خودش اطلاع کافی داره که باید بیاد هر برنامه ای (کانون ، برنامه مشاور خصوصی خودش و ...) رو متناسب با خودش تغییر بده ولی اسکلت اصلی برنامه ای که باید رو کامل اجرا کنه.
**اینم بخونید:
فقط به عنوان یه دوستی که پیشنهادی داره واسه دوست خودش میگم:*
*این چند ماه خودتو به آب و آتیش بزن واقعا ارزششو داره ، بچه ها معمولا اول راه خیلی انگیزه دارن و با هزار امید و ارزو میخونن ولی چند ماه آخر ول میکنن... یه عده کلا شخصیت درسی شون همین طوره یعنی میاد طرف اول سالو حسابی بکوب میخونه ولی تهش دیگه نمیخونه اکثر پشت کنکوریا و فارغ التحصیلا همین مشکلو دارن و این مشکل کُشنده ست چون طرف هر سال تمام اون ظرفیتی که داره رو خرج کنکورش نمیکنه و وقتی از جلسه میاد بیرون به عقب ک نگاه میکنه واقعا داغون میشه... کسی که 2 ماه به زور درست درس خوند ولی رتبه اش شد 12000 منطقه 3 تابستون که نتایج اومده از همه حالش خراب تره... چرا ؟ چون این آدم خودش خوب میدونه این نتیجه فقط و فقط حاصل 2 ماه درست درس خوندنش بوده ... اگه تلاش بیشتری میکرد چی؟ اگه بجای این 2 ماه خودکشی ، 5 ماه از همه زندگیش میزد و رتبه ش بجای 12000 میشد 2000 منطقه سه چی؟ این "اگرا" آدمو داغون میکنه ، سر دوراهی که بزنم برم یه رشته داغون و بعدشم بیکار و پشت کنکور یا دوباره بخونم ولی دوباره نتونم از تمام ظرفیتی که بهم دادن استفاده کنم ... این دوراهیا یه پشت کنکوری رو در حد مرگ عذاب میدن تابستون همون سال .... ولی خب چطور میشه از این دو راهی کوفتی راحت شد؟* 
*شاید بهترین راه خلاصی همین 5 ماه باشه...*
*این 5 ماه همه چی تعطیل ، فقط و فقط و فقط و فقط بدون این که به اون نتیجه آخر فکر کنی بخونی و بخونی و بخونی و بخونی*
*؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

رزرو برنامه جمع بندی

----------


## _Joseph_

> *تخصص مهدی ارتور زدن تاپیک توی 4 و 5 صبحه که همه توی خواب ناز به سر میبرن* *
> راستش من به این برنامه اصلا نیاز ندارم چون شروع صفر نیستم اما اون 3 تا اصل مرگ رو که گفتی اول تاپیک خوشم اومد و بخاطر همین توی این رقابت شرکت میکنم البته با برنامه شخصی خودم 
> 
> 
> *




برنامه جمع بندی و مروره میتونی شرکت کنی

----------


## _Joseph_

:troll (17):پشمهایش

----------


## lolli.pop

دقیقا شرایط منم مثل اقای amir1376 
من تو تاپیک ثابت قدما چون هیچ اجباری نبود زیاد متعهد به ساعت بالا نمیتونستم باشم ولی اینجا چون گفتید هر کی گزارش نده حذف میشه امیدوارم بتونه کمکی به ساعت مطالعم بکنه
اگه مشکلی نیست منم با برنامه خودم شرکت کنم

----------


## Hisen

*اگر شروع نکردید بهانه در نیارید .
ساعت های خود را با پانسیون مرگ
کوک کنید . این آخرین فرصت است.

ایح ایح ایح ایح ایح 

ولی جدا از شوخی دم آقا مهدی گرم که همیشه هوای بچه ها رو داشته و داره .
این مرام رتبه برتری هست که هر کسی نداره . احسنتم ..........................
*

----------


## ماری کوری

منم هستم مرسی آقای دکتر

----------


## ماری کوری

فقط از فردا شب گزارش میدم ...
اگه اشکالی نداره ...
امروز این تاپیک رو دیر دیدم ..

----------


## One_Day

مرسی واقعا :Y (467):  منم شرکت می کنم از فردا

----------


## ماری کوری

یه سئوال من برنامه تون رو خوندم 
خیلی خوب بود ولی 
اگه من بخوام از روز یک شروع کنم از آزمون های قلمچی جا می مونم که ...
نمیشه از وسطاش شروع کنم ؟؟؟
جواب بدیددددد
مرسی

----------


## MoonlessNight

سلام شرمنده که اینجا می پرسم

شما تست های کنکورفیزیک رو گذاشتین
 تاپیکی مثل این برای ریاضی  تو انجمن نداریم؟

ممنون.

----------


## ANIT

سلام به همه دوستان خسته نباشین  :Yahoo (105):  منم هستم

----------


## 1401

> *اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 
> *
> *پاسنیون های مرگ از بهمن هر سال استارت میخورن تا دقیقا شب کنکور همان سال 
> *



من نه قصد بی احترامی دارم نه قصد زیر سوال بردن کار شمارو خسته ام نباشید الانم میدونم که با هجوم کامنتای مخالف مواجه میشم چون کلا یه عده فکر میکنن مفت باشه طناب دار باشه نکنه این مشاوره مفتی از دست بره البته علیرضا افشارم اوایل با همین شکل مشاور رایگان اومد تو سایت الان از همین مشاوره رایگان تو پاسداران دفتر زده :Yahoo (20):  از قدیم گفتن گربه محص رصای خدا موش نمیگیرهاما انتقادات زیادی به این برنامه و برنامه های قبلی که شما تو سایت گذاشتین وارد و اینجور برنامه ها میتونه به جای کمک دقیقا برعکس عمل کنه و اون بند ه خداهایی که فکر میکنن دوای دردشون اینجا پیش شماست وقتی ببینن این برنامه قابل انجام شدن نیست فکر میکنن مشکل از برنامه نیست و مشکل از خودشون و درس خوندن میذارن کنار  :Yahoo (105): عزیز من بنده نمیدونم شما چجوری دانشجوی پزشکی شدی ولی مطمینم اگر میخواستی با همچین برنامه هایی پیش بری الان پشت کنکور بودی همینم هست که همیشه میگم دانشجوی پزشکی بودن دلیل بر مشاور خوب بودن نیست چون این برنامه شما فقط رنگ و لعاب و فونت قشنگ داره اما طرز فکر و منطق پشت برنامه طرز فکر یه بچه 17 سالس که میخواد برای بار اول کنکور بده و هیچ تجربه ای نداره و اصلا نمیدونه کنکور چیه یه نگاه به برنامت بکنی میفهمی که فقط 30 درصدش در هر روز قابل اجراست مخصوصا برای کسی که میخواد از صفر استارت بزنه . یعنی خنده داره فقط نشستی تعداد فصلارو در آوردی به تعداد روز تقسیم کردی بعد خیلی راحت نوشتی مثلا تو 1 روز ۱ پنجم درسنامه  آخه برادر من یکی که داره با کتاب بازرگان میخونه یک  درسنامش میشه حداقل ۱۲ تا ایستگاه و حدود ۱۰۰ تا تست اصلا از روش فقط بخوای روخوانی کنی بیش از 3 ساعت طول میکشه بعد اومدی 5 تا درس با این حجم گذاشتی تو یه روز بعلاوه 10 تا کار روتین دستت درد نکنه حتما اجرا میشه البته قبلش باید یه کلاس تند خوانی نصرتم برن بچه ها داداش من برنامه شما عین برنامه این کنکور آسان است و پرش و کوفت و درد و زهر مار که از تلویزیون تبلیغ میکنن اول تیر میان میگن برنامه 12 ماهه قبولی تضمینی پزشکی اگر کسی از الان این برنامه رو نخره دیگه عمرا قبول نمیشه بعد اول مهر میان مبگن برنامه 9 ماهه نقره ای الان که از الانم میشه پزشکی بیارین اما اینو شروع نکنین دیگه نمیشه بعد دی ماه میان میگن برنامه طلایی 6 ماهه قبولی تضمینی پزشکی ولی اگه اینو شروع نکنین دیگه نمیشه پزشکی بیارین بعد عیدم میان میگن برنامه ویژه خال خال پشمی قبولی 3 ماهه پزشکی کلا یادشونم نمیاد که 10 مرتبه قبلی گفتن اگه از چند ماه پیش شروع نمیکردین عمرا قبول نمیشین  :Yahoo (23):  عزیز دل برادر اگر نیتت هم خیره بعضی خیرا عین شره لطفا دوستی خاله خرس نکن شما برنامه ریزی بلد نیستی موفق باشی دکتر جان  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من نه قصد بی احترامی دارم نه قصد زیر سوال بردن کار شمارو خسته ام نباشید الانم میدونم که با هجوم کامنتای مخالف مواجه میشم چون کلا یه عده فکر میکنن مفت باشه طناب دار باشه نکنه این مشاوره مفتی از دست بره البته علیرضا افشارم اوایل با همین شکل مشاور رایگان اومد تو سایت الان از همین مشاوره رایگان تو پاسداران دفتر زده از قدیم گفتن گربه محص رصای خدا موش نمیگیرهاما انتقادات زیادی به این برنامه و برنامه های قبلی که شما تو سایت گذاشتین وارد و اینجور برنامه ها میتونه به جای کمک دقیقا برعکس عمل کنه و اون بند ه خداهایی که فکر میکنن دوای دردشون اینجا پیش شماست وقتی ببینن این برنامه قابل انجام شدن نیست فکر میکنن مشکل از برنامه نیست و مشکل از خودشون و درس خوندن میذارن کنار عزیز من بنده نمیدونم شما چجوری دانشجوی پزشکی شدی ولی مطمینم اگر میخواستی با همچین برنامه هایی پیش بری الان پشت کنکور بودی همینم هست که همیشه میگم دانشجوی پزشکی بودن دلیل بر مشاور خوب بودن نیست چون این برنامه شما فقط رنگ و لعاب و فونت قشنگ داره اما طرز فکر و منطق پشت برنامه طرز فکر یه بچه 17 سالس که میخواد برای بار اول کنکور بده و هیچ تجربه ای نداره و اصلا نمیدونه کنکور چیه یه نگاه به برنامت بکنی میفهمی که فقط 30 درصدش در هر روز قابل اجراست مخصوصا برای کسی که میخواد از صفر استارت بزنه . یعنی خنده داره فقط نشستی تعداد فصلارو در آوردی به تعداد روز تقسیم کردی بعد خیلی راحت نوشتی مثلا تو 1 روز ۱ پنجم درسنامه  آخه برادر من یکی که داره با کتاب بازرگان میخونه یک  درسنامش میشه حداقل ۱۲ تا ایستگاه و حدود ۱۰۰ تا تست اصلا از روش فقط بخوای روخوانی کنی بیش از 3 ساعت طول میکشه بعد اومدی 5 تا درس با این حجم گذاشتی تو یه روز بعلاوه 10 تا کار روتین دستت درد نکنه حتما اجرا میشه البته قبلش باید یه کلاس تند خوانی نصرتم برن بچه ها داداش من برنامه شما عین برنامه این کنکور آسان است و پرش و کوفت و درد و زهر مار که از تلویزیون تبلیغ میکنن اول تیر میان میگن برنامه 12 ماهه قبولی تضمینی پزشکی اگر کسی از الان این برنامه رو نخره دیگه عمرا قبول نمیشه بعد اول مهر میان مبگن برنامه 9 ماهه نقره ای الان که از الانم میشه پزشکی بیارین اما اینو شروع نکنین دیگه نمیشه بعد دی ماه میان میگن برنامه طلایی 6 ماهه قبولی تضمینی پزشکی ولی اگه اینو شروع نکنین دیگه نمیشه پزشکی بیارین بعد عیدم میان میگن برنامه ویژه خال خال پشمی قبولی 3 ماهه پزشکی کلا یادشونم نمیاد که 10 مرتبه قبلی گفتن اگه از چند ماه پیش شروع نمیکردین عمرا قبول نمیشین  عزیز دل برادر اگر نیتت هم خیره بعضی خیرا عین شره لطفا دوستی خاله خرس نکن شما برنامه ریزی بلد نیستی موفق باشی دکتر جان


سلام خدمتت و ممنون از این که نظرتو گفتی
قضاوتی در کار نیست ولی من فکر می کنم برنامه رو تا نهایت صفحه 3 4 5 جلو بردین و نظرتونو گفتین که خب خودش خیلی روی نظری که زحمت کشیدین و تایپ کردین تاثیر گذاشته.
بگذریم...
و املا در جواب توضیحاتی که ارائه کردین
خودتون شیمی رو مثال زدین 
پس منم توضیح مختصری در باب همین درس شیمی و فصل 1 دهم که گفتید میدم و بعد نتیجه گیری رو میسپاریم به مخاطب عزیز
شما مبتکران رو مثال زدین 
مبتکران شیمی دهم فصل 1 حاوی 50 درسنامه و حدود 300 تست (دقیق تر 330 تست) هست
ما اومدیم مطالعه اولیه این فصل رو به دو قسمت 15 ساعته تقسیم کردیم:
15 ساعت اول که شامل 5 پارت 3 ساعته میشه مربوطه به مطالعه درسنامه و زدن نصف یا حتی یک سوم تست های فصل 1 که میشه 100 تا 150 تست + درسنامه
و 
15 ساعت دوم که دوباره خودش 5 پارت 3 ساعته هست مربوطه به تکمیل + مرور + زدن سرعتی الباقی تست های همین کتاب هست
تا این جا فصل 1 داخل 30 ساعت مطالعه اش تکمیل شد و تست ها هم به میزان قابل قبولی زده
30 ساعت مطالعه فصل 1 شیمی دهم یعنی هر 10 تستی = 1 ساعت تایم که تازه این برای کسی هست که سرعت تست زنیش ایده آل و بالاست و میتونه تمام تست های فصل 1 این کتاب رو پاسخ بده، اما همون طور که در توضیحات گفتم ممکنه کسی باشه که نتونه همین مقدار تست رو هم پاسخ بده و گفتم هیچ مشکلی نداره که مثلا شما داخل 30 ساعت مطالعه یک فصل حتی 100 تست اون فصل رو هم نزنید  :Yahoo (4): 
خب کار فصل 1 تموم شد؟
طبیعتا نه!
فصل 1 دوباره در روز 30 31 32 به مدت 3 روز تست های علامت دار و تست های باقی مونده ازش از داخل همون مبتکران حل و بررسی میشن (یعنی 9 ساعت مرور هم اینجا)
دیگه قطعا باید کار فصل 1 تموم شده باشه دیگه نه؟!
نه!
فصل 1 دوباره و برای بار چهارم داخل روز های 112 و 113 از یک منبع سخت تر (که داخل برنامه مثال زدم: آی کیو یا ...) یا حتی از همون منبع اول که در این جا مبتکران بشه تست سرعتی پوششی مروری زده میشه و اینجا کارش تکمیل میشه
یعنی فصل 1 = 45 ساعت کار شد و در نهایت تکمیل
.
.
.
10 تا کار رو هم توضیح دادم داخل پست اول ، که نهایت هر کدوم 5 دقیقه نیاز دارن و نصف شون رو انجام بدین میشه روزانه نیم ساعت
.
و مطلب آخر
حجم برنامه زیاده؟
خب طبیعیه ... حجم برنامه ای که از الان برای موفقیت اونم از سطح 0  نیازه اجرا بشه باید چند برابر حجم برنامه ای باشه که 6 ماه پیش کسی رو موفق میکرد ... اگه غیر اینه پس حتما من دارم اشتباه میکنم و میشه با روزی 7 8 ساعت از الان کسی رو از رتبه 100000 کنکور تبدیلش کرد به رتبه برتر و ازش اسطوره ساخت دقیقا همون شیادی که الان تبلیغش رو از داخل تلویزیون میبینیم هم همین نظر رو داره بقول شما تا شب کنکور هم میشه موفق شد : )))
.
.
تایم بالا درس خوندن رو توی خیلی از رتبه های تک رقمی ، دو رقمی و سه رقمی (همونایی که داخل مصاحبه اینجا و قلم چی میگن نهایت روزی 7 ساعت میخوندیم ولی برای بچه های خصوصی خودشون برنامه 12 - 14 ساعته مینویسن) میشه به وضوح دید، وقتی مصاحبه یه سری از رتبه های خوبو میخونیم دقیقا اکثرشون بعد از عید تایم مطالعه شونو به 14 تا حتی 15 و 16 ساعت رسوندن (از همین جا آقا سعیدو مثال میزنم که فک کنم ایشون میگفت بعد از عید تایم مطالعه ام به 16 هم رسید)
حالا سوال من اینه:
کسی که از 1 فروردین میتونه روزی 14 ساعت درس بخونه چرا نتونه از 10 بهمن با همین تایم پر قدرت بخونه تا کنکور؟!
غیر از اینه که نیاز به اراده مصمم و قوی داره ولی متاسفانه خیلیا خودشونو زندانی تایم میکنن و همین شاید عامل شکست خیلی از کنکوریاست...
در مورد این حرفایی ک بالا زدم از یه نفر یه مطلب خیلی خوبی خوندم خیلی وقت پیش که همین فرد خیلی مشکلات داشت (عکس اول) ولی با رتبه 900 قبول شد از برنامه یکی از روزایی که داشت واسه کنکور امسال میخوند عکس گرفته بود گذاشته بود کانالش (عکس دومی) اگه عکس دومی رو ببینی و تجربه این حجم مطالعه رو داشته باشی به عمق کاری که کرده پی میبری (حجم برنامه اش تقریبا 3 برابر برنامه ماست..)
خودش می گفت باورم نمیشد که با وجود همه این مشکلات تونستم انقدر بخونم ولی خوندم : )
حالا با وجود همه این حرفایی که زدم ممکنه یه نفر باشه که بتونه حجم خوبی از این برنامه رو تا روز کنکور اجرا کنه و رتبه بیاره دقیقا از هر 10000 نفری که یه کتاب تست رو میخرن و کار میکنن 1000 نفرشون رتبه 1 تا 1000 کشور میشن یعنی یک دهم شون مولف کتاب بی سواد بوده؟ کتاب بدی بوده؟ یا دانش آموز درست و کامل استفاده نکرده؟ .

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *تخصص مهدی ارتور زدن تاپیک توی 4 و 5 صبحه که همه توی خواب ناز به سر میبرن* *
> راستش من به این برنامه اصلا نیاز ندارم چون شروع صفر نیستم اما اون 3 تا اصل مرگ رو که گفتی اول تاپیک خوشم اومد و بخاطر همین توی این رقابت شرکت میکنم البته با برنامه شخصی خودم 
> 
> 
> *


اون تایم بیداری رو حس کن مشتری میشی :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> یه سئوال من برنامه تون رو خوندم 
> خیلی خوب بود ولی 
> اگه من بخوام از روز یک شروع کنم از آزمون های قلمچی جا می مونم که ...
> نمیشه از وسطاش شروع کنم ؟؟؟
> جواب بدیددددد
> مرسی


سلام برنامه از قلم چی جدا میشه 
طبیعتا کسی که از بهمن میخواد استارت بزنه نمیتونه با قلم چی کنار بیاد ولی اگه تونستید برسونید و جبران کنید و تایم جمع بندی حداقل 1 ماهه داشته باشید اشکالی نداره با قلم چی جلو برید

----------


## i.ftma

سلام و وقت بخیر منم گزارش میدم از فردا

----------


## pouria_pnx

> *اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 
> *
> *پاسنیون های مرگ از بهمن هر سال استارت میخورن تا دقیقا شب کنکور همان سال 
> **چرا مرگ؟
> م : منظم باشید (نظم)
> ر : راه نمود داشته باشید (رهنمود یا همون برنامه مطالعاتی)
> گ : گذشتن از خود برای دو مورد بالا رو جدی بگیرید (از خود گذشتگی)
> سه مورد بالا در پانسیون باید رعایت بشه.
> *
> ...


سلام
برنامه واقعا خوبی هست  :Yahoo (100):  
فقط چندتا سوال داشتم :
1- اگر احیانا روزی نشه برنامه رو اجرا کرد باید چکار کرد ؟ (مثلا جمعه ها خالی هست برای جبران؟)
2-احساس میکنم برای زیست تایم مطالعه و تست کم هست (از روز 10 به بعد منظورمه) یا حداقل برای من اینطور هست و نمیتونم تو بازه مشخص شده اون حجم رو بخونم!به نظرتون چکار کنم ؟
3-اگر برای درسی فیلم می بینیم یا نکته و تست میخوایم شرکت کنیم باید چه کار کرد؟

----------


## ماری کوری

امروز 10 ساعت ...

----------


## amir1376

*سلام
گزارش 1 - شنبه 4 بهمن - 11:22 با 303 تست 
ببینم میتونم بقیه رو ترغیب کنم بیان گزارش بدن یا نه*  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## negarg4444

موافقم با حرفتون...هر هدفی والایی یه تلاشگر فوق حرفه ای میخواد....بخدا نمیخوام دروغ بگم من معدل نهاییم 19/68 بود و رتبه کنکورم با 5% 8800 شد یعنی 0 رفتم سر جلسه هیچ چی جز فرمول چگالی بلد نبودم اتفاقا تایمم بالا بود ولی چون تا شب قبل کنکور درس جدید خوندم و هیچ مروری نداشتم طبیعی بود این نتیجه...ولی از 13 ابان بعد اعلام نتایج شروع کردم با مشاور خیلی خوب و عالی...با روزی 9 ساعت در عرض دو هفته رسیدیم روزی 17 ساعت ...سرجمع 3 ساعت میخوابیدم...ولی اصلا اذیت نمیشدم خیلی هم برام شیرینه و اخر این ماه کامل تموم میشه...پایه رو کامل خوندیم + عمومیا...فقط 12 مونده...میخوام بگم برا کسی که هدفداره هیچ کاری نشد نداره...انشاالله بعد اعلام نتایج بیام تاپیک رتبه برترمو بنویسم...

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> برنامه واقعا خوبی هست  
> فقط چندتا سوال داشتم :
> 1- اگر احیانا روزی نشه برنامه رو اجرا کرد باید چکار کرد ؟ (مثلا جمعه ها خالی هست برای جبران؟)
> 2-احساس میکنم برای زیست تایم مطالعه و تست کم هست (از روز 10 به بعد منظورمه) یا حداقل برای من اینطور هست و نمیتونم تو بازه مشخص شده اون حجم رو بخونم!به نظرتون چکار کنم ؟
> 3-اگر برای درسی فیلم می بینیم یا نکته و تست میخوایم شرکت کنیم باید چه کار کرد؟


سلام خدمت شما
1- این برنامه هفته محور نیست 
یعنی مثل برنامه اکثر مشاورین که از شنبه شروع و به جمعه ختم میشه ما نیومدیم شنبه یک شنبه ... در نظر بگیریم
بلکه روز محور جلو رفتیم
این کار خودش 2 مزیت داره:
1. شما از هر موقع که دیدین برنامه رو میتونید استارت بزنید و دیگه چیزی به اسم " از شنبه شروع می کنم " نداریم. دقیقا برای تایم استارت برنامه هم همین قضیه رو در نظر گرفتیم ... یعنی نیومدیم بگیم ساعت 6 صبح شروع کن تا ساعت فلان و فقط تایم پیشنهادی مطالعه هر درس رو روبروی همون درس مشخص کردیم که باید متناسب با سطح علمی و توانمندی تست زنی و مطالعاتی تون تغییرش بدین.
2. شما بعد از یک مدت اگر از برنامه جا موندین و مثلا روز شنبه و یک شنبه از هفته سوم برنامه ای که روز ها و تاریخ رو مشخص کرده رو اجرا نکردین دیگه نمی تونید چیزی به اسم جبرانی تعریف کنید و عملا فرمت برنامه به هم میریزه چون جبرانی قضیه ای کاملا اتفاقی هست ولی اینجا شما هر روزی که نتونستید اجرا کنید دقیقا مشخص می کنید و فرمت برنامه بهم نمیریزه چون تاریخ اجرا و روز رو مشخص نکردیم.
پیشنهادم اینه که برای هر 10 روز 1 روز جبرانی در نظر بگیرید در این صورت برای 130 روز حدود 13- 15 روز جبرانی خواهید داشت که تایم خوبیه. 

در مورد زیست،
برای بعضی فصل ها با توجه به حجم و اهمیت شون تایم کمتری در نظر گرفتم و در عوض برای اکثر فصول کتاب هم تایم بالایی ... در ضمن این فصل ها بعدا بار ها مرور میشن 
به اون دوست مون که می گفت فصل 1 شیمی دهم تایمش کمه توضیح دادم که 45 ساعت روی فقط یک فصل کار میشه ، مرور میشه ، تست زده میشه ، آزمون زده میشه و ...
دقیقا قضیه زیست هم مثل شیمیه
شما بجای این که یک ماه روی یک فصل باشید چندین فصل رو می خونید و ماه های بعدی دائم تکمیل می کنید با تست زیاد ، فرق کسی که برنامه ریزی درست بلد نیست با کسی که بلده دقیقا همین مرور و تست زیاده که موفق میکنه.
اونجا هم گفتم الانم میگم
برای این که فصل 1 دوازدهم رو داخل 8 ساعتی که ما پیشنهاد دادیم بخونید و تست بزنید نیاز به تند خوانی نصرت نیست فقط فهمیدن این رو میخواد که کسی بدونه زیست یک دور خوندنش به درد لای جرز دیوار هم نمیخوره و ما اومدیم حداقل 3 - 4 دور دیگه همین فصل رو مرور با تست گذاشتیم 
فصل 1 دوازدهم 
یک بار روز 15 مرور میشه ،
 یک بار روز 21 ، 
یک بار  روز 83 مرور شده ،
 یک بار روز 113و 114، 
= 4 دور مرور یک فصل زیست اونم با استارت از بهمن نه تیر ! : )

در مورد فیلم ها 
پیشنهادم اینه:
اگه فیلم خواستید از الان ببینید اولا در طول سال به هیچ عنوان نبینید فقط نکته تست 
ثانیا به تایم فیلم ها توجه داشته باشید مثلا نکته تست 99 حنیف عظیمی 38 ساعته در مقابلش کلاس در طول سالش چیزی حدود 4 برابره این تایمه (!)
ثالثا نکته تست یا هر مدل فیلم دیگه ای فقط جای درسنامه شما رو پر میکنه حتی اگه بهترین دبیر ایران باشه...

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام 
> من فارغ هستم و صفر هم نیستم،احتمال خیلی قوی تمام درس ها تا قبل عید تموم میکنم
> میشه این برنامه رو بعد عید شروع کنم؟


خیلیم عالی
این برنامه برای مرورم میتونه استفاده بشه
تعداد آزمون زیاد
به همراه تعداد دور مرور به شدت بالا برای هر درس 
و مطالعه 80 تا 100 درصد منابع جمع بندی که خیلی از بچه ها حتی نمیرسن بعد از عید بخرنشون 
بتونید از فروردین با این برنامه مرور کنید عالی میشه 
باز اگه تعداد تست برنامه برای مرورتون کم بود میتونید بیشترش کنید و به روزی 400 - 500 تست برسونید که عالیه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> موافقم با حرفتون...هر هدفی والایی یه تلاشگر فوق حرفه ای میخواد....بخدا نمیخوام دروغ بگم من معدل نهاییم 19/68 بود و رتبه کنکورم با 5% 8800 شد یعنی 0 رفتم سر جلسه هیچ چی جز فرمول چگالی بلد نبودم اتفاقا تایمم بالا بود ولی چون تا شب قبل کنکور درس جدید خوندم و هیچ مروری نداشتم طبیعی بود این نتیجه...ولی از 13 ابان بعد اعلام نتایج شروع کردم با مشاور خیلی خوب و عالی...با روزی 9 ساعت در عرض دو هفته رسیدیم روزی 17 ساعت ...سرجمع 3 ساعت میخوابیدم...ولی اصلا اذیت نمیشدم خیلی هم برام شیرینه و اخر این ماه کامل تموم میشه...پایه رو کامل خوندیم + عمومیا...فقط 12 مونده...میخوام بگم برا کسی که هدفداره هیچ کاری نشد نداره...انشاالله بعد اعلام نتایج بیام تاپیک رتبه برترمو بنویسم...


البته من نگفتم روزی 17 ساعت بخونید
فقط گفتم کسی که از الان میخواد استارت بزنه دیگه وقت اینو نداره که بخواد تازه از 4 ساعت استارت بزنه و یک ماه امتحانی درس بخونه و... باید حداقل روزی 12 ساعت درسو بخونه وگرنه نتیجه خوبی نمیگیره
حالا داشتیم بچه هایی که تونستن به 16 17 ساعتم برسونن (مثالم زدم) و داشتیم کسایی که با همین 12 ساعتم رتبه بیارن البته اکثرشون زودتر شروع کردن که با تایم کمتر ولی ثابت تونستن موفق بشن
حرف من اینه: وقتی کسی بوده که تونسته و شده چرا شما نتونید و خودتونو محدود کنید؟! کجای دنیا همه آدما مثل هم بودن و همه هم یه نتیجه گرفتن؟
کاری که همه میتونن انجام بدن تو رو ازشون جلو نمیندازه
کاری آدمو از بقیه خاص میکنه که عده کمی تونستن انجامش بدن

----------


## negarg4444

> البته من نگفتم روزی 17 ساعت بخونید
> فقط گفتم کسی که از الان میخواد استارت بزنه دیگه وقت اینو نداره که بخواد تازه از 4 ساعت استارت بزنه و یک ماه امتحانی درس بخونه و... باید حداقل روزی 12 ساعت درسو بخونه وگرنه نتیجه خوبی نمیگیره
> حالا داشتیم بچه هایی که تونستن به 16 17 ساعتم برسونن (مثالم زدم) و داشتیم کسایی که با همین 12 ساعتم رتبه بیارن البته اکثرشون زودتر شروع کردن که با تایم کمتر ولی ثابت تونستن موفق بشن
> حرف من اینه: وقتی کسی بوده که تونسته و شده چرا شما نتونید و خودتونو محدود کنید؟! کجای دنیا همه آدما مثل هم بودن و همه هم یه نتیجه گرفتن؟
> کاری که همه میتونن انجام بدن تو رو ازشون جلو نمیندازه
> کاری آدمو از بقیه خاص میکنه که عده کمی تونستن انجامش بدن


حالا شما نگفتین 17 ساعت ولی ما خوندیم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mobin.

> من نه قصد بی احترامی دارم نه قصد زیر سوال بردن کار شمارو خسته ام نباشید الانم میدونم که با هجوم کامنتای مخالف مواجه میشم چون کلا یه عده فکر میکنن مفت باشه طناب دار باشه نکنه این مشاوره مفتی از دست بره البته علیرضا افشارم اوایل با همین شکل مشاور رایگان اومد تو سایت الان از همین مشاوره رایگان تو پاسداران دفتر زده از قدیم گفتن گربه محص رصای خدا موش نمیگیرهاما انتقادات زیادی به این برنامه و برنامه های قبلی که شما تو سایت گذاشتین وارد و اینجور برنامه ها میتونه به جای کمک دقیقا برعکس عمل کنه و اون بند ه خداهایی که فکر میکنن دوای دردشون اینجا پیش شماست وقتی ببینن این برنامه قابل انجام شدن نیست فکر میکنن مشکل از برنامه نیست و مشکل از خودشون و درس خوندن میذارن کنار عزیز من بنده نمیدونم شما چجوری دانشجوی پزشکی شدی ولی مطمینم اگر میخواستی با همچین برنامه هایی پیش بری الان پشت کنکور بودی همینم هست که همیشه میگم دانشجوی پزشکی بودن دلیل بر مشاور خوب بودن نیست چون این برنامه شما فقط رنگ و لعاب و فونت قشنگ داره اما طرز فکر و منطق پشت برنامه طرز فکر یه بچه 17 سالس که میخواد برای بار اول کنکور بده و هیچ تجربه ای نداره و اصلا نمیدونه کنکور چیه یه نگاه به برنامت بکنی میفهمی که فقط 30 درصدش در هر روز قابل اجراست مخصوصا برای کسی که میخواد از صفر استارت بزنه . یعنی خنده داره فقط نشستی تعداد فصلارو در آوردی به تعداد روز تقسیم کردی بعد خیلی راحت نوشتی مثلا تو 1 روز ۱ پنجم درسنامه  آخه برادر من یکی که داره با کتاب بازرگان میخونه یک  درسنامش میشه حداقل ۱۲ تا ایستگاه و حدود ۱۰۰ تا تست اصلا از روش فقط بخوای روخوانی کنی بیش از 3 ساعت طول میکشه بعد اومدی 5 تا درس با این حجم گذاشتی تو یه روز بعلاوه 10 تا کار روتین دستت درد نکنه حتما اجرا میشه البته قبلش باید یه کلاس تند خوانی نصرتم برن بچه ها داداش من برنامه شما عین برنامه این کنکور آسان است و پرش و کوفت و درد و زهر مار که از تلویزیون تبلیغ میکنن اول تیر میان میگن برنامه 12 ماهه قبولی تضمینی پزشکی اگر کسی از الان این برنامه رو نخره دیگه عمرا قبول نمیشه بعد اول مهر میان مبگن برنامه 9 ماهه نقره ای الان که از الانم میشه پزشکی بیارین اما اینو شروع نکنین دیگه نمیشه بعد دی ماه میان میگن برنامه طلایی 6 ماهه قبولی تضمینی پزشکی ولی اگه اینو شروع نکنین دیگه نمیشه پزشکی بیارین بعد عیدم میان میگن برنامه ویژه خال خال پشمی قبولی 3 ماهه پزشکی کلا یادشونم نمیاد که 10 مرتبه قبلی گفتن اگه از چند ماه پیش شروع نمیکردین عمرا قبول نمیشین  عزیز دل برادر اگر نیتت هم خیره بعضی خیرا عین شره لطفا دوستی خاله خرس نکن شما برنامه ریزی بلد نیستی موفق باشی دکتر جان


نظر خاصی راجب حرفات که درست یا غلطه ندارم ولی میخوام یچیزی بگم که امسال تجربش کردم . من کلا سال پیش مشاوره و اینا نرفتم ( فکر میکردم بهترین برنامه ریز آدم خودشه ) ولی بعد سال اول یکم دیدم عوض شده بود و فلان و فکر کردم که مثلا منی که برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم اگه یه مشاور یا دانشجو پزشکی باشه که مثلا نقاط قوت و ضعف منو در نظر بگیره و تعداد تستمو مشخص کنه و فلان و فلان . و دقیق برنامه ریزی کنه برام عالی میشه . واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم یه دوره 2 هفته ای ( واسه یه ازمون ) برم از یه جایی مشاوره بگیرم ( اسمشو نمیگم ) . و همزمانم از یکی از اشنا ها ( که دانشجو پزشکی اصفهانه ) و گفت بهت برنامه و فلان بدم و تو فقط تراز بیار که بزنم تو پیجم برنامه گرفتم . جالبه بدونی هردوشون اکانتشون توی اینستا فلان فالوور و داره و خیلی معروفن . برنامه هرکدومشون اینجوری بود که اول هفته یه برنامه واسه کل دانش آموزاشون مینوشتن ( یعنی چه واسه اونی که از 4900 داره شروع میکنه هم روزی 2 ساعت زبان انگلیسی میزاره . چه منی که کلا نیازی به خوندنش نداشتم و با دادن وقتش به زیست میتونم خیلی نقطه ضعفامو خوب کنم ) . بعد برای اینکه باور کنی برنامه مال توعه میان اسمتو روی صفحه اول مینویسن و میدن بهت . اینجوری از هرکی هم 200 تومن اینا میگیرن . خواستم بگم فکر نکن مهدی آرتور اومده یه برنامه داده واسه بیشتر ادما ولی بقیه اومدن دقیق آنالیز میکنن و بر اساس ویژگی های خودت واست برنامه میریزن . جالبه بدونی از 5 نفر دانش آموزی که با این مشاور اولیه کار میکنن 4 نفرشون توی 26 دی افت تراز داشته و فقط من نداشتم . اونم بخاطر اینکه از اول که برنامشو دیدم ( بخاطر تجربه سال اول ) فهمیدم قراره گند بزنه به ازمون و اخرشم بگه خودتون اجراش نکردین . واسه همین کلا با برنامه خودم رفتم جلو . منظور تحفه خاصی نیستن بقیه هم . شاید مشاوری باشه که اینکارارو بکنه ها اما اونقدری معروف میشه که اخرش روی میاره به اینکار یا هم خیلی تعداد کمی دانش آموز میگیره . موفق باشی

----------


## 1401

> سلام خدمتت و ممنون از این که نظرتو گفتی
> قضاوتی در کار نیست ولی من فکر می کنم برنامه رو تا نهایت صفحه 3 4 5 جلو بردین و نظرتونو گفتین که خب خودش خیلی روی نظری که زحمت کشیدین و تایپ کردین تاثیر گذاشته.
> بگذریم...
> و املا در جواب توضیحاتی که ارائه کردین
> خودتون شیمی رو مثال زدین 
> پس منم توضیح مختصری در باب همین درس شیمی و فصل 1 دهم که گفتید میدم و بعد نتیجه گیری رو میسپاریم به مخاطب عزیز
> شما مبتکران رو مثال زدین 
> مبتکران شیمی دهم فصل 1 حاوی 50 درسنامه و حدود 300 تست (دقیق تر 330 تست) هست
> ما اومدیم مطالعه اولیه این فصل رو به دو قسمت 15 ساعته تقسیم کردیم:
> ...


سلام شما اگر فکر میکنید قابل اجراست لطف کنید آمار شرکت کننده هاتون تو این طرحو بگیرید و در آخر طرحم یه آمار بگیرید ببینیم چند نفر تا انتهای طرح باقی موندن اصولا از ماه بهمن به بعد ما شاهد تاپیک های احساسی همچنینی از افرادی که تا امروز درس نخوندن هستیم انواع و اقسان تاپیک های از الان میشه و شروع طوفانی و رتبه 1 در 5 ماه و چالش های مختلف و قسم نامه و ... که همهشون یه عده نا امید مستاصلن که به هر طناب پوسیده ای برای موفقیت چنگ میزنن اونوقت شما فکر میکنی کسی که نتونسته تو 1 سال لای کتاب و باز کنه قراره تو 5 ماه معجزه کنه این حال روحیشونم دقیقا شده وسیله ای برای پول دراوردن مشاورا حالا شما اگه نیتت خیره این آمار گیریو انجام بده ببینیم چند نفر از این عزیزان که قراره یه شبه متحول شدن تا آخرش متحول میمونن  :Yahoo (50):  موفق باشید 
مشاوره علمی مبتنی بر واقعیت های فرد نه تخیلات و توهمات شخص داوطلب و بدتر از همه  مشاورش هست

----------


## 1401

> نظر خاصی راجب حرفات که درست یا غلطه ندارم ولی میخوام یچیزی بگم که امسال تجربش کردم . من کلا سال پیش مشاوره و اینا نرفتم ( فکر میکردم بهترین برنامه ریز آدم خودشه ) ولی بعد سال اول یکم دیدم عوض شده بود و فلان و فکر کردم که مثلا منی که برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم اگه یه مشاور یا دانشجو پزشکی باشه که مثلا نقاط قوت و ضعف منو در نظر بگیره و تعداد تستمو مشخص کنه و فلان و فلان . و دقیق برنامه ریزی کنه برام عالی میشه . واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم یه دوره 2 هفته ای ( واسه یه ازمون ) برم از یه جایی مشاوره بگیرم ( اسمشو نمیگم ) . و همزمانم از یکی از اشنا ها ( که دانشجو پزشکی اصفهانه ) و گفت بهت برنامه و فلان بدم و تو فقط تراز بیار که بزنم تو پیجم برنامه گرفتم . جالبه بدونی هردوشون اکانتشون توی اینستا فلان فالوور و داره و خیلی معروفن . برنامه هرکدومشون اینجوری بود که اول هفته یه برنامه واسه کل دانش آموزاشون مینوشتن ( یعنی چه واسه اونی که از 4900 داره شروع میکنه هم روزی 2 ساعت زبان انگلیسی میزاره . چه منی که کلا نیازی به خوندنش نداشتم و با دادن وقتش به زیست میتونم خیلی نقطه ضعفامو خوب کنم ) . بعد برای اینکه باور کنی برنامه مال توعه میان اسمتو روی صفحه اول مینویسن و میدن بهت . اینجوری از هرکی هم 200 تومن اینا میگیرن . خواستم بگم فکر نکن مهدی آرتور اومده یه برنامه داده واسه بیشتر ادما ولی بقیه اومدن دقیق آنالیز میکنن و بر اساس ویژگی های خودت واست برنامه میریزن . جالبه بدونی از 5 نفر دانش آموزی که با این مشاور اولیه کار میکنن 4 نفرشون توی 26 دی افت تراز داشته و فقط من نداشتم . اونم بخاطر اینکه از اول که برنامشو دیدم ( بخاطر تجربه سال اول ) فهمیدم قراره گند بزنه به ازمون و اخرشم بگه خودتون اجراش نکردین . واسه همین کلا با برنامه خودم رفتم جلو . منظور تحفه خاصی نیستن بقیه هم . شاید مشاوری باشه که اینکارارو بکنه ها اما اونقدری معروف میشه که اخرش روی میاره به اینکار یا هم خیلی تعداد کمی دانش آموز میگیره . موفق باشی


خوب برنامه نوشتن برای 200 نفر کاملا معلومه غیر ممکنه برای یه مشاور علتشم اینه که اگه نوشتن 1 برنامه فقط 30 دقیقه طول بکش طرف باید تو هفته 100 ساعت وقت بذاره اما مشاورا میخ.ان ماکسیمم روزی 1 ساعت وقت بذارن و ماهی چندین میلیون تومن درآمد کسب کنن تازه بدتر از برنامه کلی دادن به همه بدون در نظر گرفتن وضعیت شخصی شاگرد شون اینه که مشاورایی که دانشجوی پزشکی هستن نمونه برنامشون خودشونن یعنی دقیقا همونجور برنامه مینویسن که انگار دارن برای خودشون برنامه میدن مثلا شخص 12 سال عالی درس خونده میاد یه برنامه میده در حد معلومات خودش و شاگرد صفر کیلوتر و میذاره در برابره یه شاگرد 12 سال درسخون بعد میترکونه روحیه طرفو حالا اون شاگرد اگر ضعیف باشه و با برنامه هم سطح خودش پیش بره ممکنه سال اول قبول نشه اما از 100 هزار میاد رو 20 هزار سال دوم 20 هزارش میشه 5 هزار سال سوم هزار اما با این برنامه های ایده آل سال اول میشه 100 هزار یا کنکور و کلا میذاره کنار یا اکثریتشون چن سال بعدم پشت کنکور میمونن و با همون برنامه های فضایی یا بدتر میشن یا میان رو 40 هزار و آخرش به یه رشته مزخرف رضایت میدن و میرن دانشگاه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> نظر خاصی راجب حرفات که درست یا غلطه ندارم ولی میخوام یچیزی بگم که امسال تجربش کردم . من کلا سال پیش مشاوره و اینا نرفتم ( فکر میکردم بهترین برنامه ریز آدم خودشه ) ولی بعد سال اول یکم دیدم عوض شده بود و فلان و فکر کردم که مثلا منی که برنامه ریزی بلد نیستم اگه یه مشاور یا دانشجو پزشکی باشه که مثلا نقاط قوت و ضعف منو در نظر بگیره و تعداد تستمو مشخص کنه و فلان و فلان . و دقیق برنامه ریزی کنه برام عالی میشه . واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم یه دوره 2 هفته ای ( واسه یه ازمون ) برم از یه جایی مشاوره بگیرم ( اسمشو نمیگم ) . و همزمانم از یکی از اشنا ها ( که دانشجو پزشکی اصفهانه ) و گفت بهت برنامه و فلان بدم و تو فقط تراز بیار که بزنم تو پیجم برنامه گرفتم . جالبه بدونی هردوشون اکانتشون توی اینستا فلان فالوور و داره و خیلی معروفن . برنامه هرکدومشون اینجوری بود که اول هفته یه برنامه واسه کل دانش آموزاشون مینوشتن ( یعنی چه واسه اونی که از 4900 داره شروع میکنه هم روزی 2 ساعت زبان انگلیسی میزاره . چه منی که کلا نیازی به خوندنش نداشتم و با دادن وقتش به زیست میتونم خیلی نقطه ضعفامو خوب کنم ) . بعد برای اینکه باور کنی برنامه مال توعه میان اسمتو روی صفحه اول مینویسن و میدن بهت . اینجوری از هرکی هم 200 تومن اینا میگیرن . خواستم بگم فکر نکن مهدی آرتور اومده یه برنامه داده واسه بیشتر ادما ولی بقیه اومدن دقیق آنالیز میکنن و بر اساس ویژگی های خودت واست برنامه میریزن . جالبه بدونی از 5 نفر دانش آموزی که با این مشاور اولیه کار میکنن 4 نفرشون توی 26 دی افت تراز داشته و فقط من نداشتم . اونم بخاطر اینکه از اول که برنامشو دیدم ( بخاطر تجربه سال اول ) فهمیدم قراره گند بزنه به ازمون و اخرشم بگه خودتون اجراش نکردین . واسه همین کلا با برنامه خودم رفتم جلو . منظور تحفه خاصی نیستن بقیه هم . شاید مشاوری باشه که اینکارارو بکنه ها اما اونقدری معروف میشه که اخرش روی میاره به اینکار یا هم خیلی تعداد کمی دانش آموز میگیره . موفق باشی


*دقیقا همینطوره
این قضیه ای که میگی رو دقیق حسش کردم!
یه مشاور معروف تو شهرمون دفتر راه انداخته بود.
داخل دفترش 5 تا منشی داشت ک اینا برنامه از پیش نوشته شده این مشاورو داخل دفتر برنامه ریزی کپی می کردن هر وقت کسی میخواست جابجایی تو برنامه ایجاد کنه مخالفت میکردن چون چیز جدیدی واسه ارائه کردن نداشتن و فقط یه مدل برنامه رو حفظ شده بودن
همینقدر بی سواد : )))
حالا نقش خودش چی بود؟
هیچ! فقط می نشست داخل اتاقش و بچه ها میرفتن بعد از برنامه گرفتن برنامه شونو بهش نشون میدادن و اونم تایید می کرد و تموم میشد قضیه . (در حد 3 - 5 دقیقه)
بعد جالبیش اینجا بود کسایی که با برنامه اش نمیتونستن بخونن باهاشون قهر می کرد و 3 و نیم میلیون شهریه اون موقع رو بر نمیگردوند دیگه. (اینجایِ کار کثیفه وگرنه شاید اون برنامه واقعا به درد یه نفر میخورد و همون رشد می کرد*)
والا یه مشاور چیز جدیدی واسه ارائه کردن به شما نداره ... هرچقدرم که حالا با تجربه باشه و بدونه چیکار کنه 
یکی یه حرف جالبی میزد ، میگفت چندین ساله از دهم تا الان که پشت کنکورم عضو کانال افشارم و وویسای همایشش و .. رو گوش میکنم ، از سال یازدهم تا الان دیگه هیچ حرف تازه ای نشنیدم همه اش تکراری ... 
اگ قرار باشه مشاور روندشو عوض کنه دیگه نمیتونه مشاور باشه چون اون موقع دیگه حرفاش ارزشی نداره
من داخل یه گروه مشاوره عضو بودم ، چند ده کانال و ... همه شون دقیقا به n تعداد دانش آموز یه برنامه میدادن فقط سبک برنامه ریزی شون با هم فرق می کرد یکی با آزمونا جلو می رفت یکی خودش آزمون می گرفت یکی برنامه خودشو به بچه ها میداد و ... ولی تقریبا چیزی که بین شون مشترک بود این بود که همه شون یه برنامه رو به چند ده دانش آموز میدادن ، جالب این جاست یکی شون خیلی شدید با برنامه های از پیش نوشته مخالفت می کرد ولی دم دمای کنکور طرح وی آی پی زد که 100 نفر عضو بودن به همشون یه برنامه روزانه یکسان میداد : )

حالا بحث ما اینه: برنامه مشکل داره؟ یا قابل اجرا برای یه نفر نیست و برای یه نفر هست؟ 
کدومش دقیقا ؟ خیلی جواب این دو تا سوال با هم فرق می کنه 
من برای کاری که نوشتم منطق دارم .
همون شیمی که قبلا توضیح دادم مثلا، ما از الان تا کنکور حدود 157 روز زمان داریم می گیم 150 روز ، 30 روز میره واسه جمع بندی و کنکور زدن ، 120 روز باقی میمونه .. تعداد کل فصلای شیمی هم که 10 فصله ... این 120 روز تقسیم به 10 فصل میشه 12 روز ... خب تایمی که برای هر فصل در این برنامه خرج شده هم 10 روزه + چند روز جمع بندی ... خب بیشتر از این دیگه نمیشد تایم داد و منطقی نبود /: این توضیح برای بقیه دروس برنامه هم صدق میکنه.
حالا ممکنه کسی نظر دیگه ای داشته باشه در مورد چیدمان و .. که باید خودش عملی کنه نظرش رو 
ولی از الان هر مشاور دیگه ای هم بهتون برنامه بده اگر منطقی عمل کنه باید با همین فرم اصلی برنامه ما به شما برنامه بده و فقط ریخت و قیافه برنامه رو عوض کنه، مثال هم در تصویر پایین مشخصه که برنامه ای که عکس قسمتیشو گذاشتم رو یک رتبه دو رقمی کنکور به چند صد نفر میده تا اجرا کنن حالا اسم نمیبرم .. همون طور که می بینید واقعیتش این هست که ایشونم مثلا در درس شیمی 4 تایم برای مطالعه یک فصل در نظر گرفتن و 3 تایم هم بعدا برای مرورش (یعنی عملا حتی کمتر از برنامه سنگین ما )*** *ولی بحثی که دوستمون مطرح کردن این بود که این مقدار تایم برای یک فصل شیمی کمه ، حجم برنامه زیاده و حجمی از کار اجرایی نیست... حرف شون کاملا شخصی بود ... شاید کسی بتونه این برنامه رو کامل اجرا کنه ... شاید کسی برای مرور و با سرعت بیشتری برنامه رو اجرا کنه ... شاید کسی این قابلیت رو داشته باشه که ساعت مطالعه رو ببره بالا و بتونه جبران کنه فرصت از دست رفته شو همون طور که قبلا هم داشتیم ... شاید کسی باشه بخواد حجم مشخصی از برنامه مثلا نیمی از برنامه رو عملی کنه که خودش خیلی خوبه .... 
حالا سوال من اینه: چرا نظر شخصی مون رو باید به همه تعمیم بدیم ؟ 
اگر کسی بوده که موفق شده از این تایم دقیقا همه هم موفق میشن ؟ آیا کسی که از این تایم شروع کرده و موفق نشده پس همه هم موفق نمیشن؟
نه ... 
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام شما اگر فکر میکنید قابل اجراست لطف کنید آمار شرکت کننده هاتون تو این طرحو بگیرید و در آخر طرحم یه آمار بگیرید ببینیم چند نفر تا انتهای طرح باقی موندن اصولا از ماه بهمن به بعد ما شاهد تاپیک های احساسی همچنینی از افرادی که تا امروز درس نخوندن هستیم انواع و اقسان تاپیک های از الان میشه و شروع طوفانی و رتبه 1 در 5 ماه و چالش های مختلف و قسم نامه و ... که همهشون یه عده نا امید مستاصلن که به هر طناب پوسیده ای برای موفقیت چنگ میزنن اونوقت شما فکر میکنی کسی که نتونسته تو 1 سال لای کتاب و باز کنه قراره تو 5 ماه معجزه کنه این حال روحیشونم دقیقا شده وسیله ای برای پول دراوردن مشاورا حالا شما اگه نیتت خیره این آمار گیریو انجام بده ببینیم چند نفر از این عزیزان که قراره یه شبه متحول شدن تا آخرش متحول میمونن  موفق باشید 
> مشاوره علمی مبتنی بر واقعیت های فرد نه تخیلات و توهمات شخص داوطلب و بدتر از همه  مشاورش هست


بالا تر به مبین گفتم
اینجا هم میگم:
مشاوره علمی یعنی بر حسب منطق و زمانی که باقیه برای انجام کاری برنامه بریزی (بالاتر به مبین توضیح دادم منطق برنامه ای همه مشاورها رو)
ولی بحث عمل کمی از دایره اجرایی برنامه خارجه...
همیشه این امکان وجود داره کسی از تمام ظرفیت خودش بهره نبره یا نخواد که بهره ببره و همیشه هم این امکان وجود داره که تمام ظرفیت یه نفر برای انجام دادن کاری کافی نباشه :Yahoo (105): 
موفق باشید

----------


## Mohammadam

> *اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 
> *
> *پاسنیون های مرگ از بهمن هر سال استارت میخورن تا دقیقا شب کنکور همان سال 
> **چرا مرگ؟
> م : منظم باشید (نظم)
> ر : راه نمود داشته باشید (رهنمود یا همون برنامه مطالعاتی)
> گ : گذشتن از خود برای دو مورد بالا رو جدی بگیرید (از خود گذشتگی)
> سه مورد بالا در پانسیون باید رعایت بشه.
> *
> ...


آقا مهدی من صفر نیستم و با آزمونای قلم چی تا الان جلو اومدم ولی از این برنامه خیلی خوشم اومد به نظرتون کدومو اجرا کنم؟

----------


## ماری کوری

سلام 
نمی دونم چرا واقعا ...
ولی امروز 2 ساعت 
فقط هم شیمی ...
امیدوارم بار آخرم باشه که همچین ساعت مطالعه ای دارم ...
نباید اعصابمو سر سرزنش ها خرد میکردم ....
فردا قطعا روز بهتری خواهد بود....

----------


## mahsakiasi

_ایدتون جالبه فقط اگه میشه عنوان تاپیکتون رو تغییر بدین...
وارد انجمن ک میشیم یکی عنوان تاپیکش مرگه یکی شکنجس یکی حالش بده....یه نفر مث من مغزش خیلی زود تحت تاثیر این کلمات قرار میگیره و حالش رو به بدی میره اگه میشه از عناوین مثبت تر استفاده کنین
اینو به یکی دیگه از دوستان هم گفتم امیدوارم باعث کدورت نشه:)♡_

----------


## i.ftma

*سلام  روز1

8:33 / 197 تست
*

----------


## nokia

تاپیک وسوسه کننده اس منم شرکت میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 
99.11.5
تحلیل آزمون : 7h
شیمی1 : 1h
آرایه : 15min
قرابت : 15min
جمعا 8.5h

----------


## amir1376

*سلام 
گزارش 2 - یکشنبه 5 بهمن - 12:03 با 279 تست*  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام شما اگر فکر میکنید قابل اجراست لطف کنید آمار شرکت کننده هاتون تو این طرحو بگیرید و در آخر طرحم یه آمار بگیرید ببینیم چند نفر تا انتهای طرح باقی موندن اصولا از ماه بهمن به بعد ما شاهد تاپیک های احساسی همچنینی از افرادی که تا امروز درس نخوندن هستیم انواع و اقسان تاپیک های از الان میشه و شروع طوفانی و رتبه 1 در 5 ماه و چالش های مختلف و قسم نامه و ... که همهشون یه عده نا امید مستاصلن که به هر طناب پوسیده ای برای موفقیت چنگ میزنن اونوقت شما فکر میکنی کسی که نتونسته تو 1 سال لای کتاب و باز کنه قراره تو 5 ماه معجزه کنه این حال روحیشونم دقیقا شده وسیله ای برای پول دراوردن مشاورا حالا شما اگه نیتت خیره این آمار گیریو انجام بده ببینیم چند نفر از این عزیزان که قراره یه شبه متحول شدن تا آخرش متحول میمونن  موفق باشید 
> مشاوره علمی مبتنی بر واقعیت های فرد نه تخیلات و توهمات شخص داوطلب و بدتر از همه  مشاورش هست



دوست من ببین 
من تا جاهایی باهاتون موافقم راستش خیلی جاهاش رو باهاتون موافقم و حق میدم بهتون 
ولی جایی که مخالفم اینه که 
چه اشکالی داره؟؟
حالا یکی بگه میخواد تو 5 ماه نه اصلا تو یه هفته بگه میخواد رتبه 1 بشه خوب این چه اشکالی داره؟؟ بگه شاید شد 
همیشه یه احتمال کوچیکی هم هست که مثبته 
من جایی مخالف شما هستم که خوب چه ایرادی داره یکی امید داشته باشه که 5 ماهه بشه رتبه 1؟؟
منم میدونم احتمال زیاد نتونه رتبه 1 بشه ولی خوب مسلما 5 ماه رو عین رتبه برتر و رتبه 1 زندگی میکنه و کیف میکنه 
من کی باشم که بخوام این لذتش رو براش تبدیل به خاکستر کنم؟؟ 
من کی هستم که بخوام در موردش تصمیم بگیرم و بگم میتونی با نمیتونی؟؟
خوب بزار 5 ماه با خوندنش و انرژی که داره خوب باشه مطمئنا 5 ماه کولاک و نرسیدن خیلی بهتر از ان هست که 7 ماه مستاصل بوده و 5 ماه هم بهش اضافه کنه
هیچوقت برای شروع کردن دیر نیست حالا ممکنه که نرسید و دیر برسید خوب مسلما دیر شروع کردید ولی صرف >شروع کردن< بد نیست و خیلی هم خوبه
در مورد مهدی هم به نظرم که واقعا زحمت میکشن در حد توانشون و سوالهای خوبی رو قرار میدن و برنامه و ... قرار میدن که واقعا جای تقدیر داره من از قصد و نیتشون خبر ندارم و نمیتونم قضاوتشون کنم پس سکوت میکنم 
البته بله من هم قبول دارم بحث مشاوره یه امر تخصصی و بسیار پیچیده است و نیاز به تجربه و تخصص داره ولی خوب یه برنامه ای که حداقل یه هفته ادم رو مجاب به خوندن کنه بهتر از برنامه ای هست که اصلا وجود نداشته باشه 
شروع کردن حتی به اشتباه خیلی بهتر از شروع نکردن هست 
شما کار رو توی کار یاد میگیرید 
شاید این تاپیک تلنگری بزند به کسی که اصلا تا بحال تو باغ نبود ولی شروع کند و کم کم قلق رو یاد بگیرد و حتی برای خودش بتواند برنامه بریزد و ادامه دهد 
و همه چیز از یک نقطه ای به نام تاپیک پانسیون مجازی مرگ استارت بخورد 
همه چیز از یک نقطه اغاز شود 
چه ایرادی دارد؟؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

باز هم مهدی و باز هم ماجرایی جدید (با لحن حماسی بخون) :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  اقا مهدی دستت درست، مرسی که هوای بچه ها رو داری، انشالله پنج ماه دیگه تاپیک تخمین رتبه 1400 رو میبینم که برا من تخمین بزنی ها، از همین الان رزروش کن برا من  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 1401

> دوست من ببین 
> من تا جاهایی باهاتون موافقم راستش خیلی جاهاش رو باهاتون موافقم و حق میدم بهتون 
> ولی جایی که مخالفم اینه که 
> چه اشکالی داره؟؟
> حالا یکی بگه میخواد تو 5 ماه نه اصلا تو یه هفته بگه میخواد رتبه 1 بشه خوب این چه اشکالی داره؟؟ بگه شاید شد 
> همیشه یه احتمال کوچیکی هم هست که مثبته 
> من جایی مخالف شما هستم که خوب چه ایرادی داره یکی امید داشته باشه که 5 ماهه بشه رتبه 1؟؟
> منم میدونم احتمال زیاد نتونه رتبه 1 بشه ولی خوب مسلما 5 ماه رو عین رتبه برتر و رتبه 1 زندگی میکنه و کیف میکنه 
> من کی باشم که بخوام این لذتش رو براش تبدیل به خاکستر کنم؟؟ 
> ...


میدونید ایرادش اینه که شما مثلا پزشکی یکی بیاد با علایم آپاندیسیت حالا برای اینکه سریع راضی بشه براش یه نسخه بدی توش ۴ تا مسکن بدی بهشم بگی هیمنو بخوری خوب میشی طرف میره دردشو موقتا ساکت میکنه ۲۴ ساعت بعد آپاندیسش میترکه 
بله اگر کسی رشته هایی بغیر از رشته های تاپ بخواد ۵ ماه که خوبه ۱ ماهم بخونه بازم میتونه بالاخره یه جایی اسمش دربیاد اما اگه هدفش فقط رشته های تاپ باشه که همه کسایی که تو این چالشا میان دنبال همین دارو و دندون و پزشکی هستن به ذو تا مشکل اساسی بر میخورن 
۱. انتظاری که ازاین برنامه های ایده آلیستی دارن قبولی این سه رشتس پس قاعدتا باید در کوتاه مدت پیشرفتشون چشم گیر باشه مثلا کسی که الان تراز آزمون قلمچیش ۴۰۰۰ وقتی میبینه برای پزشکی باید ۶۵۰۰ به بالا باشه وقتی با اینجور برنامه ها میبینن ترازش نهایتا تو این مدت داره ۵۰۰ تا میره بالا سرخورده و ناامید میشه چون حجم بالا و ساعت زیاد درس خوندناز اونطرف فراموشی سریعتر مطالب و کاهش عمق یادگیریو داره 
۲. مدل برنامه ریزی برای کسی که فقط پزشکی میخواد وقتی که ۵ماه مونده به کنکور و شانس قبولیش زیر ۱۰ درصده کاملا فرق داره با اینکه شما بیای منطقی به موضوع نگاه کنی و شاگرد از الان آماده کنی برای کنکور سال بعدی در حالت اول شما طرفو مجبور میکنی ۱۰۰ درصد مطلبو تو ۵ ماه سطحی بخونه که تهش ازش ۳۰ درصدم درنمیاد فقط ۵ ماهی که میتونست از رقیبای ۱۴۰۱ جلوتر باشه ازش گرفتی حالت دوم شما میای چند تا درس مهم مثل زیست و عربی و ... مخصوصا دروسی که شخص توش ضعیفه و احتیاج به کار پایه ای داره تو ۵ ماه ۱۰۰ درصدشو با یادگیری کامل میبندی اونوقت آخر خرداد یه شاگرد ۱۴۰۱ قوی تو چند درس داری به جای اینکه یه شاکرد ضعیف ۱۴۰۰ داشته باشی که این ضعفش به کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هم سرایت میکنه اما مشاور جماعتچون میخوان نقدو بچسبن امکان نداره وقتی ببینن شما شرایطت جوری که امکان نداره به رشته های تاپ امسال برسی حتی اگه ۱ هفته به کنکورم باقی مونده باشه برنامه ۱ هفته ای میدن که پولونقد ازت بگیرن

----------


## Mahdi7070

> میدونید ایرادش اینه که شما مثلا پزشکی یکی بیاد با علایم آپاندیسیت حالا برای اینکه سریع راضی بشه براش یه نسخه بدی توش ۴ تا مسکن بدی بهشم بگی هیمنو بخوری خوب میشی طرف میره دردشو موقتا ساکت میکنه ۲۴ ساعت بعد آپاندیسش میترکه 
> بله اگر کسی رشته هایی بغیر از رشته های تاپ بخواد ۵ ماه که خوبه ۱ ماهم بخونه بازم میتونه بالاخره یه جایی اسمش دربیاد اما اگه هدفش فقط رشته های تاپ باشه که همه کسایی که تو این چالشا میان دنبال همین دارو و دندون و پزشکی هستن به ذو تا مشکل اساسی بر میخورن 
> ۱. انتظاری که ازاین برنامه های ایده آلیستی دارن قبولی این سه رشتس پس قاعدتا باید در کوتاه مدت پیشرفتشون چشم گیر باشه مثلا کسی که الان تراز آزمون قلمچیش ۴۰۰۰ وقتی میبینه برای پزشکی باید ۶۵۰۰ به بالا باشه وقتی با اینجور برنامه ها میبینن ترازش نهایتا تو این مدت داره ۵۰۰ تا میره بالا سرخورده و ناامید میشه چون حجم بالا و ساعت زیاد درس خوندناز اونطرف فراموشی سریعتر مطالب و کاهش عمق یادگیریو داره 
> ۲. مدل برنامه ریزی برای کسی که فقط پزشکی میخواد وقتی که ۵ماه مونده به کنکور و شانس قبولیش زیر ۱۰ درصده کاملا فرق داره با اینکه شما بیای منطقی به موضوع نگاه کنی و شاگرد از الان آماده کنی برای کنکور سال بعدی در حالت اول شما طرفو مجبور میکنی ۱۰۰ درصد مطلبو تو ۵ ماه سطحی بخونه که تهش ازش ۳۰ درصدم درنمیاد فقط ۵ ماهی که میتونست از رقیبای ۱۴۰۱ جلوتر باشه ازش گرفتی حالت دوم شما میای چند تا درس مهم مثل زیست و عربی و ... مخصوصا دروسی که شخص توش ضعیفه و احتیاج به کار پایه ای داره تو ۵ ماه ۱۰۰ درصدشو با یادگیری کامل میبندی اونوقت آخر خرداد یه شاگرد ۱۴۰۱ قوی تو چند درس داری به جای اینکه یه شاکرد ضعیف ۱۴۰۰ داشته باشی که این ضعفش به کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هم سرایت میکنه اما مشاور جماعتچون میخوان نقدو بچسبن امکان نداره وقتی ببینن شما شرایطت جوری که امکان نداره به رشته های تاپ امسال برسی حتی اگه ۱ هفته به کنکورم باقی مونده باشه برنامه ۱ هفته ای میدن که پولونقد ازت بگیرن


من خیلیا رو میشناسم 6ماهه 5 ماهه 3 ماهه موفق شدن حتی پایشون ضعیف بوده طرف معدلش پایینه سال بعد اواخر بهمن تلاش میکنه رتبه برتر میشه(رستگار رحمانی رو نمیگم) حتی کانالی میشناسم پر از نمونه ست که دیر تلاش کردن موفق شدن به تلاش طرف بستگی داره به قول یکی از بچه ها هيچوقت مشکل زمان نبوده مهم اراده و باورشه  البته اینو بگم خدایی راست میگی درمورد بعضی مشاورا و موسسه ها

----------


## 1401

> من خیلیا رو میشناسم 6ماهه 5 ماهه 3 ماهه موفق شدن حتی پایشون ضعیف بوده طرف معدلش پایینه سال بعد اواخر بهمن تلاش میکنه رتبه برتر میشه(رستگار رحمانی رو نمیگم) حتی کانالی میشناسم پر از نمونه ست که دیر تلاش کردن موفق شدن به تلاش طرف بستگی داره به قول یکی از بچه ها هيچوقت مشکل زمان نبوده مهم اراده و باورشه  البته اینو بگم خدایی راست میگی درمورد بعضی مشاورا و موسسه ها


بعد یعنی شما میگی ایندرسته یه برنامه غیر منطقیو بدی به ۱۰۰۰ نفر چون ممکنه ۵ نفر از این هزار نفر از اون آدمایی باشن که شما میگی ؟!!! ۹۹۵ نفرو بدبخت کنی که ۵ نفر قبول بشن ؟ در ضمن شما اینو بدون که این داستانایی که شنیدی طرف با معدل۱۰اومده تو ۵ ماه رتبه شده ۹۹ درصدش دروغه ۱ درصدشم اطلاعاتت از اون فرد ناقص بوده مثالش همین رستگار رحمانی چندین سال اومدن از اسم این بنده خدا پول درآوردن هی گفتن یکی از کردستان کارگری میکرد از اسفند بعد سربازی اومد شروع کرد رتبه ۱ شد فقطم همین قدرشو میگفتن بعد معلوم شد همین طرف بجز اینکه نابغه بوده ۲ سال قبلش رتبه ۳۰ ریاضی فیزیک بوده پس جنازش از نصف شرکت کننده های کنکورنجربی بیشتر معلومات داشته به این میگن تحریف اخباردر جهت کسب درآمد کلی از خود رتبه برترام که برای کلاس گذاشتن اصلا رو نمیکنن چقدر درس خوندن و چقدر کلاس و معلم و امکانات داشتن کلا آدم نباید یه برنامه ایده آل برای یه جمعیت حداقل استثنایی بریزه بعد بیاد بده دست یه جمعیت حداکثر تا کلی آدمو بدبخت کنه ۴ تام تز وسطشون موفق دربیان . در ضمن منم میتونم بیام فردا تو همین فرون مصاحبه کنم بگم معدلم ۱۰ بوده ۳ ماه خوندم رتبه شدم کلیم برام منافع داشته باشه نه فقط منفعت مالی حتی بعضیا واسه دیده شدن از اینکارا میکنن نمونشم تو همین فروم داشتیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> میدونید ایرادش اینه که شما مثلا پزشکی یکی بیاد با علایم آپاندیسیت حالا برای اینکه سریع راضی بشه براش یه نسخه بدی توش ۴ تا مسکن بدی بهشم بگی هیمنو بخوری خوب میشی طرف میره دردشو موقتا ساکت میکنه ۲۴ ساعت بعد آپاندیسش میترکه 
> بله اگر کسی رشته هایی بغیر از رشته های تاپ بخواد ۵ ماه که خوبه ۱ ماهم بخونه بازم میتونه بالاخره یه جایی اسمش دربیاد اما اگه هدفش فقط رشته های تاپ باشه که همه کسایی که تو این چالشا میان دنبال همین دارو و دندون و پزشکی هستن به ذو تا مشکل اساسی بر میخورن 
> ۱. انتظاری که ازاین برنامه های ایده آلیستی دارن قبولی این سه رشتس پس قاعدتا باید در کوتاه مدت پیشرفتشون چشم گیر باشه مثلا کسی که الان تراز آزمون قلمچیش ۴۰۰۰ وقتی میبینه برای پزشکی باید ۶۵۰۰ به بالا باشه وقتی با اینجور برنامه ها میبینن ترازش نهایتا تو این مدت داره ۵۰۰ تا میره بالا سرخورده و ناامید میشه چون حجم بالا و ساعت زیاد درس خوندناز اونطرف فراموشی سریعتر مطالب و کاهش عمق یادگیریو داره 
> ۲. مدل برنامه ریزی برای کسی که فقط پزشکی میخواد وقتی که ۵ماه مونده به کنکور و شانس قبولیش زیر ۱۰ درصده کاملا فرق داره با اینکه شما بیای منطقی به موضوع نگاه کنی و شاگرد از الان آماده کنی برای کنکور سال بعدی در حالت اول شما طرفو مجبور میکنی ۱۰۰ درصد مطلبو تو ۵ ماه سطحی بخونه که تهش ازش ۳۰ درصدم درنمیاد فقط ۵ ماهی که میتونست از رقیبای ۱۴۰۱ جلوتر باشه ازش گرفتی حالت دوم شما میای چند تا درس مهم مثل زیست و عربی و ... مخصوصا دروسی که شخص توش ضعیفه و احتیاج به کار پایه ای داره تو ۵ ماه ۱۰۰ درصدشو با یادگیری کامل میبندی اونوقت آخر خرداد یه شاگرد ۱۴۰۱ قوی تو چند درس داری به جای اینکه یه شاکرد ضعیف ۱۴۰۰ داشته باشی که این ضعفش به کنکور ۱۴۰۱ هم سرایت میکنه اما مشاور جماعتچون میخوان نقدو بچسبن امکان نداره وقتی ببینن شما شرایطت جوری که امکان نداره به رشته های تاپ امسال برسی حتی اگه ۱ هفته به کنکورم باقی مونده باشه برنامه ۱ هفته ای میدن که پولونقد ازت بگیرن


*گفتم که من در مورد مهدی قصد و نیتش رو نمیدونم و نمیتونم قضاوتش کنم 
در مورد بقیه مشاورا 
در مورد مشاوره هم یه چیزی بهت میگم که تجربه چندین ساله ام هست
ما در ایران مشاوری نداریم که از اول خوب بوده باشد و معروف و محبوب همه 
تمام مشاوران با آزمون خطا کردن روی شاگرداشون و موش ازمایشگاهی کردن شاگرداشون با روشهای غلط و یا یعضا درست به این جا رسیدن .
کنکور اینه داداش 
کنکور در ایران = بیزینس کثیف هدفهای برباد رفته 
در مورد حرفهاتون هم خوب از قدیم گفتن حرف حق تلخه و شما هم تو نوشته هاتون هم حرف حق زدید و هم نا حق ولی با کمی ارفاق میتونم بگم درست میگید 
ولی باز هم به این نقطه میرسیم که من و شما کجای داستانیم؟؟کجای داستان کسی که میخواد 5 ماهه حتی با این تاپیک بره بترکونه 
*

----------


## nokia

دوشنبه 99.11.6
تحلیل آزمون : 3h
شیمی3 : درسنامه 1h
آرایه :  45min + 10t 
قرابت : 15min
زیست1 : 2h
ریاضی :   1h 
فیزیک1 : 1h  
جمعا 9h

----------


## mahdi_artur

> آقا مهدی من صفر نیستم و با آزمونای قلم چی تا الان جلو اومدم ولی از این برنامه خیلی خوشم اومد به نظرتون کدومو اجرا کنم؟


آزمونای قلم چی تا عید پیش روی لاک پشتی دارن از طرفی مباحث نیم سال دوم عموما زود بازده تر از نیم سال اول دوازدهم هستن و کمتر اذیت می کنن ، اگر میتونید تا عید با همون برنامه قلم چی جلو بیاید و یکی دو درس از برنامه ما رو هم اجرا کنید خیلی به نفع تون میشه. از بعد عید هم برای مرور و جمع بندی این برنامه رو استارت بزنید طبیعتا چون حجمی از برنامه رو اجرا کردین پس کار سبک تری برای مرور دارید. هر چند مرور ماهیت مطالعه و یادگیری نداره و اگر کل برنامه رو هم بخواید برای مرور استفاده کنید شدنیه ولی نظرم اینه از آزمون ها جدا نشید اگر تراز خوبی دارید و تا الان راضی بودین از خودتون.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> باز هم مهدی و باز هم ماجرایی جدید (با لحن حماسی بخون) اقا مهدی دستت درست، مرسی که هوای بچه ها رو داری، انشالله پنج ماه دیگه تاپیک تخمین رتبه 1400 رو میبینم که برا من تخمین بزنی ها، از همین الان رزروش کن برا من


تخمین رتبه ها که امسال میترکونی ولی تخمین انتخاب رشته تو همون اولین کد شیرینی پارسال و امسالو باهم بفرست به آدرس پارسال :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> _ایدتون جالبه فقط اگه میشه عنوان تاپیکتون رو تغییر بدین...
> وارد انجمن ک میشیم یکی عنوان تاپیکش مرگه یکی شکنجس یکی حالش بده....یه نفر مث من مغزش خیلی زود تحت تاثیر این کلمات قرار میگیره و حالش رو به بدی میره اگه میشه از عناوین مثبت تر استفاده کنین
> اینو به یکی دیگه از دوستان هم گفتم امیدوارم باعث کدورت نشه♡_


پانسیون مطالعاتی شروع از بهمن | دوره نخست 1400

----------


## nokia

سه شنبه99.1107
7.5h

----------


## HIRAD.K

داداش نڟرت چیه که یه سری تغییرات شخصی رو تو برنامه ایجاد کنم واسه خودم ولی فوندانسیون برنامه همون باشه؟؟
 ریاضی و فیزیک رو ۱۰۰ درصد نمیخوام بخونم درحد ۲۰ تا ۳۰ .،چیکار کنم بنڟرت؟؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> داداش نڟرت چیه که یه سری تغییرات شخصی رو تو برنامه ایجاد کنم واسه خودم ولی فوندانسیون برنامه همون باشه؟؟
>  ریاضی و فیزیک رو ۱۰۰ درصد نمیخوام بخونم درحد ۲۰ تا ۳۰ .،چیکار کنم بنڟرت؟؟


تغییرات که باید حتما بدین
چون برنامه حالت آماده داره و خیلیا یه سری مطلب از مطالب برنامه رو خوندن یه سری رو نخوندن و یا نمیخوان که بخونن ، یه نفر به ندرت روزی 9 ساعت میخونه یه نفر راحت روزی 12 ساعت مطالعه داره.
شما در حد 30 درصد میخوای پس باید لااقل روی 50 درصد مطالب سوار باشی تا سر جلسه بتونی 30 بزنی. میتونی ریاضی و فیزیک رو یه روز در میون بخونی یا حتی هفته ای دو تایم از هر کدوم ، اینطوری برنامه هم حجمش کمتر میشه و قاعدتا اجراش هم ساده تر

----------


## HIRAD.K

واسه ۳۰درصد ریاضی و فیزیک شما پینهادت چیه چه مباحثی بخونم 
مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چه مدت بعد خوندن باید مرور کنم
و یه سوال دیگه که منابع فرقی ندارن؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> واسه ۳۰درصد ریاضی و فیزیک شما پینهادت چیه چه مباحثی بخونم 
> مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چه مدت بعد خوندن باید مرور کنم
> و یه سوال دیگه که منابع فرقی ندارن؟


برای ریاضی:

این 8+1 پل رو در نظر بگیر :

پل اول
مقدمات
یعنی:
بازه ، معادله ، توان ، اتحاد ، معادله درجه دو در حد شناخت کلی و حل ، معادله درجه 3 در حد شناخت کلی و تقسیم چند جمله ای بر چند جمله ای ، معادلات اصم و گویا ، تعیین علامت ، رسم سهمی و قدر مطلق و براکت

پل دوم
تابع

پل سوم
مثلثات

پل چهارم
حد و پیوستگی

پل پنجم
مشتق و کاربرد مشتق

پل ششم
لگاریتم و تصاعد و مجموعه ها

پل هفتم
ترکیبیات و احتمال

پل هشتم
آمار و هندسه تحلیلی (فاصله دو خط و ...)

پل مرگ (8+1)
هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی

پل 1 و 2 و 3 به هیچ وجه حذف نکن (حذف کردی کلا دیگه ریاضی نخون چون 20 درصد بیشتر نمیشه زد)
خواستی حذف کنی اول پل آخر بعدا انتخابی خودت

از پل 4 تا 8 میشه 5 تا پل
از این 5 تا
2 تاشو انتخاب کن
من باشم پل 4 و 6 رو انتخاب میکنم (میتونی بجای پل 6 آمار رو جایگزین کنی)

داخل کنکور 99 تجربی
پل 1 و 2 = مجموعا 10 تست اومد (بخش پذیری و ساده سازی عبارت رادیکالی هر کدوم 1 تست داشتیم)
پل 3 مجموعا 4 تست داشتیم
پل 4 = 2 تا تست داشتیم (ولی حد ندونی مشتق و کاربرد هم میپره)
پل 5 = 4 تست
پل 6 = 4 تست
پل 7 = 2 تست
پل 8 = 1 تست
پل مرگ = 3 تست

پیشنهاد من
پل 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 و برای محکم کاری 6 رو انتخاب کن = مجموعا حدود 19 تا تست میشه = 63 درصد کنکور
حالا فرض می کنیم کنکور از 99 چند پله سخت تر بازم تویی ک روی حدود 60 درصد مطالب سواری نباید کمتر از 40 درصد بزنی
اگرم آسون باشه 1400 باز درصد خوبی میزنی.

اولویت تست هم
اول کنکورای 10 سال اخیر از هر فصل
تموم شد تالیفی (پیشنهادم ترکیب تخته سیاه + موج آزمون)

این برای ریاضی

برای فیزیک هم این فصل ها رو مطالعه کنی بازدهی بیشتری داره:
0. مقدمات فیزیک (یکا ها و تبدیل یکا ها و اندازه گیری و ...) در حد مرور (1 تست)
1. دما و گرما ( 3 تست)
2. فشار (2 تست)
3. مغناطیس و القا (3 تست)
4.  فیزیک اتمی و هسته ای (3 تست)
5. الکتریسیته ساکن (3 تست)
5 بحث بالا مجموعا 15 تست در نظر بگیریم میشه 50 درصد فیزیک که باز اولویت اول تست های کنکور بعدا تست های تالیفی باشند.

----------


## HIRAD.K

داداش دمت گرم که جواب دادی
به امید خدا تو همین یکی دو روز استارت میزنم و گزارشم میزارم❤❤

----------


## nokia

چهارشنبه 99.11.8
آزمون دادم و 30min آرایه  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## kousar_s

شیمی مباحث ایزوتوپ تا جدول دوره ای (صفحه ۵ تا)۴۳ تست
ریاضی الگو ودنباله ۱۷ تست
زبان لغات درس ۲   ۱۷تست
دینی درس ۲          ۱۷تست
تایم نگرفتم واسه هیچ کدوم از درسا :Yahoo (1):

----------


## maryam6

*
چندتا سوال دارم درمورد برنامه:

1.طی این چهارماه و ده روز کلا قرار نیست هیچ آزمونی بدیم؟فقط پیشروی؟

2.از مباحث ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی چیزی حذف نشده تو این برنامه همش هست؟

3.چرا فیزیک و عربی از روز دهم شروع شده تو برنامه؟

4.من میتونم این برنامه رو طبق خودم شخصی سازیش کنم آره؟

5.ریاضی و فیزیک ضعیفم و از طریق درسنامه ها مطلبو متوجه نمیشم میخوام از آلا استفاده کنم موردی که نیست؟*

  @mahdi_artur

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *
> چندتا سوال دارم درمورد برنامه:
> 
> 1.طی این چهارماه و ده روز کلا قرار نیست هیچ آزمونی بدیم؟فقط پیشروی؟
> 
> 2.از مباحث ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی چیزی حذف نشده تو این برنامه همش هست؟
> 
> 3.چرا فیزیک و عربی از روز دهم شروع شده تو برنامه؟
> 
> ...


سلام
1. آزمون هایی که در این مدت می زنید به صورت درس به درس و جامع از کتاب ها و منابع جمع بندی (عمدتا موج آزمون) ... مثلا در درس ریاضی از روز 70 شروع می کنید به زدن موج آزمون
2. شیمی هیچ مبحثی حذف نشده / ریاضی هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی حذف شدن و فیزیک بحث الکتریسیته جاری حذف شده.
3. معمولا هفته اول و دوم اجرایی برنامه سخت ترین روز های اجرای برنامه ست به همین خاطر کمی از حجم برنامه کم کردم تا دانش آموز بهانه ای برای شروع نکردن نداشته باشه - در ضمن این برنامه قابل شخصی سازی هست چه از نظر تایمی و چه از نظر تعداد تست شما قادر به کم و زیاد کردن موارد پیشنهادی هستید.
4. همونطور که بالاتر گفتم ، بله
شما میتونید حجم و تایم اجرایی رو طبق خواسته خودتون تغییر بدین
برنامه یک مدل بودجه بندی کلی روزانه ارائه داده (دقیقا مثل بودجه بندی که قلم چی برای دو هفته شما در نظر میگیره)
حالا این شمایید که میتونید تصمیم بگیرید مبحثی رو کار نکنید یا روی بحث دیگه ای (ضعف ها) کار بیشتر و یا روی بحث دیگه (فراموش شده ها) کار کمتری نسبت به مطالعه نشده ها انجام بدین.
نه ساعت خاصی و نه روز خاصی مشخص کردیم.
5.نه، ولی درسنامه هیچ وقت جای تست رو نمیگیره ، روی هر بحثی که کار کردین حتما تست زیادی (اول کنکور بعدا تالیفی آزمونی) بزنید.

----------


## maryam6

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur




سلام
1. آزمون هایی که در این مدت می زنید به صورت درس به درس و جامع از کتاب ها و منابع جمع بندی (عمدتا موج آزمون) ... مثلا در درس ریاضی از روز 70 شروع می کنید به زدن موج آزمون
2. شیمی هیچ مبحثی حذف نشده / ریاضی هندسه و مقاطع مخروطی حذف شدن و فیزیک بحث الکتریسیته جاری حذف شده.
3. معمولا هفته اول و دوم اجرایی برنامه سخت ترین روز های اجرای برنامه ست به همین خاطر کمی از حجم برنامه کم کردم تا دانش آموز بهانه ای برای شروع نکردن نداشته باشه - در ضمن این برنامه قابل شخصی سازی هست چه از نظر تایمی و چه از نظر تعداد تست شما قادر به کم و زیاد کردن موارد پیشنهادی هستید.
4. همونطور که بالاتر گفتم ، بله
شما میتونید حجم و تایم اجرایی رو طبق خواسته خودتون تغییر بدین
برنامه یک مدل بودجه بندی کلی روزانه ارائه داده (دقیقا مثل بودجه بندی که قلم چی برای دو هفته شما در نظر میگیره)
حالا این شمایید که میتونید تصمیم بگیرید مبحثی رو کار نکنید یا روی بحث دیگه ای (ضعف ها) کار بیشتر و یا روی بحث دیگه (فراموش شده ها) کار کمتری نسبت به مطالعه نشده ها انجام بدین.
نه ساعت خاصی و نه روز خاصی مشخص کردیم.
5.نه، ولی درسنامه هیچ وقت جای تست رو نمیگیره ، روی هر بحثی که کار کردین حتما تست زیادی (اول کنکور بعدا تالیفی آزمونی) بزنید.


دیگه هیچ جوره نمیشه این مباحثی که از ریاضی و فیزیک حذف شده رو دوباره اضافه کرد؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *
> 
> دیگه هیچ جوره نمیشه این مباحثی که از ریاضی و فیزیک حذف شده رو دوباره اضافه کرد؟*


شدنش میشه ولی منطقی نیست. به خصوص هندسه که تستش بگیر نگیر داره و جاری که تمرین و تست زیادی روی مدار ها نیازه تا بتونید سر جلسه در زمان قانونی سوال رو بزنید ، ولی اگر خواستید جاری رو بخونید به نظرم تا آخر به هم بستن مقاومت ها که همیشه یک تست غالبا ساده داشته مطالعه کنید ، در مورد مقاطع هم نظری ندارم چون خودمم همیشه ازش متنفر بودم.

----------


## ha.hg

> شدنش میشه ولی منطقی نیست. به خصوص هندسه که تستش بگیر نگیر داره و جاری که تمرین و تست زیادی روی مدار ها نیازه تا بتونید سر جلسه در زمان قانونی سوال رو بزنید ، ولی اگر خواستید جاری رو بخونید به نظرم تا آخر به هم بستن مقاومت ها که همیشه یک تست غالبا ساده داشته مطالعه کنید ، در مورد مقاطع هم نظری ندارم چون خودمم همیشه ازش متنفر بودم.


سلام
واسه شیمی چه روشی بهتره؟
چون کل مباحث رو واقعا نمیشه مسلط شد.
و اینکه واسه ریاضی و فیزیک از کتب جمع بندی  +تست های سراسری میشه استفاده کرد ؟اگه اره کدوما بهتره؟ جمع بندی مهروماه یا خیلی سبزیا.....
خیلی ممنونم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tabikaran

> *اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 
> **
> قوانین ؟
> منظم باشید (نظم)
> راه نمود داشته باشید (رهنمود یا همون برنامه مطالعاتی)
> گذشتن از خود برای دو مورد بالا رو جدی بگیرید (از خود گذشتگی)
> سه مورد بالا در پانسیون باید رعایت بشه.
> *
> *مورد اول (نظم)
> ...


منم شرکت میکنم
اگه هنوز میشه البته
دیر تاپیک رو دیدم

----------


## tabikaran

> *اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 
> **
> قوانین ؟
> منظم باشید (نظم)
> راه نمود داشته باشید (رهنمود یا همون برنامه مطالعاتی)
> گذشتن از خود برای دو مورد بالا رو جدی بگیرید (از خود گذشتگی)
> سه مورد بالا در پانسیون باید رعایت بشه.
> *
> *مورد اول (نظم)
> ...


منم شرکت میکنم
البته اگه هنوز میشه
دیر تاپیک رو دیدم انگار

----------


## maryam6

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur




شدنش میشه ولی منطقی نیست. به خصوص هندسه که تستش بگیر نگیر داره و جاری که تمرین و تست زیادی روی مدار ها نیازه تا بتونید سر جلسه در زمان قانونی سوال رو بزنید ، ولی اگر خواستید جاری رو بخونید به نظرم تا آخر به هم بستن مقاومت ها که همیشه یک تست غالبا ساده داشته مطالعه کنید ، در مورد مقاطع هم نظری ندارم چون خودمم همیشه ازش متنفر بودم.


مقاطع مخروطی رو میخواستم جا بدم فقط!
یکم راهنماییم کنی ممنون میشم*

----------


## nokia

پنجشنبه 99.11.9
سلام خسته نباشید همگی
امروز خب خونه نبودم اما یه مقدار آزمون تحلیل کردم همین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> واسه شیمی چه روشی بهتره؟
> چون کل مباحث رو واقعا نمیشه مسلط شد.
> و اینکه واسه ریاضی و فیزیک از کتب جمع بندی  +تست های سراسری میشه استفاده کرد ؟اگه اره کدوما بهتره؟ جمع بندی مهروماه یا خیلی سبزیا.....
> خیلی ممنونم


*سلام
هیچ فصل یا مبحثی رو داخل شیمی کامل حذف نکنید،
دلیل:
1. تست هایی که جدیدا مطرح میشه هر گزینه ای برای یک مبحث یا فصل هست حتی برای مسائل (ترکیبی)
2. اگر سوال ساده ای از اون مبحث مطرح شد بتونید پاسخ بدین و متضرر نشین.
3. کنکور های اخیر معمولا تست از مباحث سخت تر که بچه ها حذف می کنند راحت تر و از مباحث آسون تر که بچه ها مطالعه اش میکنن سخت تر بود، مثلا تست اسید باز راحت تر از الکتروشیمی و ...
اما می تونید روی بحث خاصی مطالعه کمتری داشته باشید و تایم رو بدین به مباحثی که نیاز به صرف زمان بیشتر دارند یا ضعیف هستید.
شیمی رو به دو بخش تقسیم می کنیم:
1. مفاهیم و مسائل که درسنامه آموزشی تون حرف اول رو میزنه + تست مخصوصا تست های ترکیبی و تحلیل دقیق شون
2. حفظیات که خط به خط متن کتاب و مطالعه هر شبش حرف اولو میزنه + تست + تا حد زیادی تست های شمارشی هستن که در این بخش شما رو قوی می کنن
روند مطالعه بخش 1 :
اول درسنامه + تعدادی تست آموزشی (تست های فرد کتاب کمک درسی منبع اول تون یا حتی ضریب 3 یا 4)
بلافاصله بعد، مرور سریع و تکمیل درسنامه های منبع تون + تعدادی تست سرعتی (تست های باقی از منبع اول تون)
10 الی 15 روز روی هر فصل تایم بگذارید طبق روش بالا مطالعه اش کنید.
30 روز بعد، زدن آزمون از منبع دوم تون از فصلی که مطالعه کردین (پیشنهاد = موج آزمون) = این میشه مرور اول
2. روند مطالعه بخش 2 :
برای متن کتاب درسی
هر شب طبق برنامه ای که داخل تاپیک پایین قرار دادم چند صفحه از متن کتاب درسی رو مطالعه و مرور کنید: 
✓ صد شب صد مشق | شیمی ✓
متن کتاب درسی طبق این روش طی 100 روز کامل مرور و مطالعه میشه. سعی کنید هر شب از همون چند صفحه اندکی که مطالعه کردین یه دونه تست شمارشی جون دار ده خطه یک صفحه ای از حفظیات متن هم طرح کنید داخل یک دفتر 100 برگ بنویسید در این صورت بعد از 100 روز شما 100 تا دونه تست قوی و ناب برای مرور کامل متن کتاب درسی دارید که تا شب کنکور مرورشون می کنید.
بعد از این 100 روز ، بیاید دفترچه آزمون های همون تاپیک رو دانلود کنید و آزمون ها رو که فصل به فصل چیده شدن از خودتون بگیرید. (شبی یک آزمون) = این میشه مرور دوم
مرور سوم:
مرور سوم با زدن آزمون های جامع کنکوری هست که از منبع آزمونی تون و یا آزمون های موسسات مختلف باید بزنید.
-------------------------------------------------------------
در مورد کتاب های جمع بندی ریاضی و فیزیک ،
به نظرم اشتباه ترین کار اینه که از الان خلاصه خوانی کنید در این دو درس و حتی درس های دیگه ، این خودش یکجور ماست مالی کردنه،
بالا تر به دوستمون گفتم ، اگر کامل نمی رسید همه مباحث رو مطالعه کنید ، در این دو درس انتخابی مطالعه کنید، که فصل ها رو هم اولویت بندی کردم ولی حالا که دارید انتخابی جمع می کنید حتمن حتمن سعی کنید کامل و پر تست هم از نظر آموزشی و هم از نظر تستی و تسلطی مطالعه شون کنید، یعنی یه درسنامه قوی و جامع (هر منبع اولی که دارید ، پیشنهادم تخته سیاه یا مهروماه یا خیلی سبز) و تعداد زیادی تست از همین مباحث هست که مسلما تست های کنکور اول زده بشن و بعد تست های تالیفی .
*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *
> 
> مقاطع مخروطی رو میخواستم جا بدم فقط!
> یکم راهنماییم کنی ممنون میشم*


مقاطع رو می تونید خرد خرد تا عید همراه با مرور و مطالعه سایر مباحث مطالعه اش کنید در حد هفته ای یکی دو ساعت.
در کل مباحثی که اذیت میکنن بچه ها رو مثل هندسه حتی ، اینا بهتره حسابی ریز بشن و در حد یکی دو ساعت هر هفته مطالعه شون کنید و حدود 2 - 3 ماهه جمع شون کنی، این بهترین کاریه که میشه انجام داد واسش.

----------


## kousar_s

گزارش دیروز
ادبیات ارایه اسلوب و سجع ۲۲ تست
ریاضی تابع ۲۰ تست
دینی درس۳  ۱۵ تست
شیمی  جرم اتمی میانگین تا سر تعریف مول ۲۷ تست 
زبان لغات درس ۳  ۲۰ تست  
(برای شروع خوب پیش نمیرم درسته؟)

----------


## nokia

جمعه 99.11.10
آزمون دادم
تحلیل آزمون 1h
ریاضی ( بیشتره جنبه ی آموزش و تمرین داشت ): 3.5h
میخوام استفاده از tv و مجازیم رو از این به بعد بنویسم که شد : 2.45h

----------


## nokia

شنبه 99.11.11 
تحلیل آزمون : 8h
شیمی و مشق شیمی 2 ( روز اول ) : 2h + 10t
tv و مجازی : 1h

----------


## nokia

یکشنبه 99.11.12
زیست3 : 2.5h درسنامه گفتار1 فصل5
مشق شیمی2 ( روز دوم) : 1.15 کتاب + 10t
شیمی3 : 1h درسنامه و تست آموزشی
مشق عمومی (روز اول) : 1.5h + 24t
مرور : 1.5h
کلا 7.45 
tv و مجازی : 2h

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *سلام آقا مهدی وقتتون بخیر.
> حالا سوالم اینه کسی با شرایط من و پیش زمینه کاملی که روی دروس بایولوژی و زبان داره برنامه ای که برا شروع بهمن گذاشتید مناسبه؟ و من باید از کجا شروع کنم؟ برنامه گزینه دو رو هم دیدم و حس کردم میتونم باهاش شروع کنم. ولی من فرصت اشتباه ندارم و خیلی روزام مهمه و دنبال نتیجه واقعی هستم.
> کتابارو تونستم تا حد خوبی گیر بیارم. میشه یه نقطه شروع به من بدید*


*سلام خدمت تون 
برای شروع اول از همه باید باکس بندی کنید مطالعه تون رو 
من در مورد انواع باکس ها قبلا داخل تاپیک هام توضیح دادم ولی خیلی کوتاه الان میگم که چیکار کنید واسه شروع تون
برای مطالعه هر درسی شما 1 باکس مطالعاتی تعیین کنید حاوی = مطالعه و تست + استراحت
برای شروع به نظرم بهترین باکس به این شکل هست:
50 دقیقه مطالعه + 5 دقیقه استراحت درجا + 50 دقیقه مطالعه و تست زنی+ 15 دقیقه استراحت = این میشه 1 باکس شما که در مجموع 120 دقیقه یعنی 2 ساعت مطالعه و استراحت میشه.
حالا فرض می کنیم شما برای شروع روزانه 6 ساعت مطالعه می کنید
خب 6 ساعت مطالعه نیاز به 3 باکس اجرایی داره...
حالا می خوایم تایم رو رفته رفته افزایش بدیم ، 
چیکار می کنیم؟
میایم یه دونه باکس جدید از هفته دوم به برنامه مون اضافه می کنیم.
یعنی این بار علاوه بر 3 باکس 120 دقیقه ای یه دونه باکس دیگه هم آخر هر روز اضافه میشه.
حالا باکس جدیدی که اضافه می کنیم چند ساعته باشه؟ 
باکس جدید حدودا نصف باکس مطالعاتی شروع تون باشه ، یعنی حدود 60 دقیقه و 5 دقیقه استراحت
به این صورت شما هر هفته نصف تایمی که هفته های قبلی اضافه کردین به برنامه تون به تایم مطالعه روزانه هفته قبل تون در قالب یک باکس جدید اضافه می کنید تا رفته رفته یه دونه باکس 120 دقیقه ای جدید ایجاد بشه از تایم هایی که اضافه کردین ، داخل مثالی که پایین آوردم شما می بینید که در هفته چهارم 1 باکس 120 دقیقه ای اضافه شد به برنامه. از هفته پنجم دوباره یه باکس 60 دقیقه ای به برنامه اضافه می کنید و دوباره روندی که توضیح دادم تکرار میشه..
یعنی:
هفته اول روزانه 6 ساعت مطالعه (3 باکس مطالعاتی 120 دقیقه ای)
هفته دوم روزانه 7 ساعت (3 باکس مطالعاتی 120 دقیقه ای + یک باکس 60 دقیقه ای) = 1 ساعت اضافه شد به تایم روزانه هفته اول
هفته سوم روزانه 7/5 ساعت (3 باکس مطالعاتی 120 دقیقه ای + یک باکس 90 دقیقه ای) = 1 ساعت و نیم اضافه شد به تایم روزانه هفته اول
هفته چهارم روزانه 8 ساعت (4 باکس مطالعاتی 120 دقیقه ای)
هفته پنجم روزانه 9 ساعت (4 باکس مطالعاتی 120 دقیقه ای + یک باکس 60 دقیقه ای)
هفته ششم روزانه 9/5 ساعت (4 باکس مطالعاتی 120 دقیقه ای + یک باکس 90 دقیقه ای)
هفته هفتم روزانه 10 ساعت ( 5 باکس مطالعاتی 120 دقیقه ای)
.
با این روند تقریبا در عرض 2 ماه به تایم مطالعه روزانه 10 ساعت یعنی 5 باکس می رسید، یعنی تقریبا تا عید..
و اما چند تا نکته:
1. باکسی که به شما پیشنهاد دادم برای کسی هست که تازه میخواد استارت بزنه (ما انواع مدل باکس ها رو داریم ولی این مدل برای تازه کار ها بسیار مناسبه چون عملا استراحتی که داخل هر باکس هست مناسب افرادی هست که کشش لازم برای مطالعه 2 ساعتی رو ندارن و کمک میکنه رفته رفته عادت به تایم بالا درس خوندن پیدا کنن)
2. برنامه روزانه ای که داخل تاپیک دیدین در اصل یه بودجه بندی ساده روزانه هست و شما باید با کمک این باکس بندی ها بیاید و بودجه بندی رو اجرایی کنید.
3. ممکنه نتونید برنامه یک روز رو کامل اجرا کنید (بواسطه سرعت متفاوت پیش روی و تایم مطالعه تون) که طبیعیه و شما باید بودجه باقی از هر روز رو روز بعدی اجرا کنید ، یعنی پیوستگی بین مطالعه درس های برنامه قطع نشه .*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

حیف نیست مدار رو واسشون حدف کردی؟ میتونه توی کار های روزانه قرار بگیره. مثلا طرف روزی ۳ تا دونه تست مدار هم بزنه تا روز کنکور اوستا میشه. یا حداقل در بدترین حالت یدونه از تستاشو عین آب خوردن میزنه.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام آقا مهدی
> من داوطلب 1400 ریاضی و فیزیکم هستم
> منتهی تا الان برای شیمی کاری نکردم
> شما چه فصولی رو توصیه می کنید که بخونم ؟
> روزی 2 ساعت وقت می تونم بزارم
> ممنون می شم اگر راهنمایی کنید.


*سلام قبلا یکی از بچه ها همین سوال رو پرسیده بودن داخل تاپیک پانسیون میتونید پیام شون رو داخل لینک زیر مطالعه کنید:
پانسیون مطالعاتی شروع از بهمن | دوره نخست 1400
ولی در مورد نحوه مطالعه یه سری توضیحات هست که میگم:
**برای شروع باید اول باید فقط و فقط یه درسنامه جامع و کامل (نه بیشتر و نه کمتر) کنار بزاری و مطالعه اش کنی، بهترین درسنامه شیمیم از نظر من نه دی وی دی هست نه کلاس ، فقط و فقط کتابه ، از نظر جامعیت و کامل بودن درسنامه هم کتاب های شیمی مبتکران پیشنهاد من هست. بعد از درسنامه میرسیم به بحث کنکوری ماجرا ... وقتی درسنامه رو مقطعی و ایستگاه به ایستگاه مطالعه کردی الان وقتشه که تست بزنی! اما نه هر مدل تستی ... شما برای سنجش میزان درکت از آموزشی که دیدی باید در وهله اول تست آموزشی بزنی که من پیشنهاد می کنم این تست های آموزشی زیاد نباشن... یعنی لازم نیست شما بیای و برای هر فصلی 400 تست آموزشی حل کنی و اگر هم این کار رو انجام دادی عملا فرصت تست زنی سرعتی و آزمونی رو از خودت گرفتی و در اصل به خودت ظلم کردی! پس خواهشا در این مرحله بیا و یه تعداد تست خاص و به اصطلاح مشخص شده از کتاب تست ت رو از مبحثی که خوندی انتخاب کن و تست های مهمتری که مولف کتاب مشخص کرده واست رو حل کن مثلا مبتکران یکسری تست های رو وی آی تی زده خب آقاجان بیا همون تست ها رو به صورت آموزشی بزن ! مثلا فصل یک شیمی دهم مبتکران 340 تا تست داره که مولف اومده حدود 200 تاشو علامت دار کرده ،برو به عنوان تست آموزشی همون تستارو بدون تایم بزنشون.. حالا ممکنه بگی عه کم نیست؟ نه به والله ... زیادم هست. بعد از تست زنی آموزشی حالا نوبت میرسه به تست زنی سرعتی ، اشتباهی که بچه ها اینجا مرتکب میشن اینه که تست سرعتی رو با تست آزمونی اشتباه میگیرن! ببین تست سرعتی زمین تا آسمون با تست آزمونی تو درس شیمی فرق داره! داخل تست های سرعتی شما باید بیای تستای باقی موندع از همون کتابی که زدی رو (نه از کتاب دیگه حاجی!) بع صورت تایم دار حل کنی ! ولی داخل تست آزمونی شما باید از یه کتاب دیگه که سبک تستاش هم شبیه تست های کنکور امسال که خیلی وقت گیر و سمی بود باشه به صورت تایم دار بزنی و تحلیل کنی تستاشو ولی آقاجون تست آزمونی وقتی زدی نباید بشینی کل فصلو دوباره دوره کنی اگه اشکال داشتی! این کاریه که باید وقتی تست سرعتی و آموزشی میزدی انجامش میدادی!
الان اگه تست آزمونی زدی و غلط داشتی باید بری غلط هات رو علامت بزنی و فقط یه تحلیل کوچیک روی غلط هات داشته باشی و تستی که غلط زدی رو مارک دارش کنی و تستای مارک دار رو بزاری دوباره 2 هفته بعد ، 2 ماه بعد و دوران جمع بندی کنکورت دوباره حل شون کنی.. آقا جون تستای سرعتی و آموزشی رو هیچ وقت مارک دار نکن تو شیمی ! میدونی چرا ؟ چون این تستا رو وقتی زدی که تازه دستت راه افتاده بود و تازه چرخت میچرخید! اون موقع مطمئن باش اگه بیای این تستا رو مارک بزنی ماژیکت واسه یه فصل کوچیک تموم میشه از بس غلط زدی! بعدشم تو فک میکنی اصلا میرسی دوباره مثلا 200 تا تست مارک دار حل کنی؟ اونم تستایی که شاید ساده باشن و ارزش حل دوباره نداشته باشن؟
پس آقا چی شد؟ اول مبتکران رو آموزشی میزنی و هر تستی باقی موند رو از همون مبتکران سرعتی میزنی ولی تستای غلط رو مارک نمیزنی! فقط میای تستا رو تحلیل میکنی و اگه تست مبحثی رو اشتباه زده بودی دوباره موظفی که درسنامه اون مبحث رو سریع مطالعه کنی تا کار دستت نده ! اما خیلی از بچه ها میپرسن که عه آقا پس تستای آزمونی رو از کدوم کتاب بزنیم؟ خب سه تا کار میتونی انجام بدی:
1. یا از آزمونای آزمایشی تست آزمونی بزنی واسه خودت
2. اگه با شماره 1 حال نمیکردی پیشنهادم اینه از آی کیو شیمی جامع استفاده کنی که تستاش خفنن (از خودت آزمون بگیری تستاشو) یا از موج آزمون استفاده کنی واسه آزمون گرفتن که کار خوبیه.
3. اگه بازم با دو راه حل بالایی حال نکردی دیگه رسما باید بری بگردی تستای شیمی آزمونای گاجی که برگزار شده رو پیدا کنی حلشون کنی که اکثرا تستای جون دار تری نسبت به دو پیشنهاد قبلی محسوب میشن.
حالا چرا اصرار من بر اینه که شما تستای جون دار پیدا کنی و آزمونی بزنیشون؟ (جوابشو طراح شیمی 99 به بچه ها داد)*

----------


## B.R

سلام کتابای من 
جامع خیلی سبز زیست و شیمی
خیلی سبز ریاضی 
خیلی سبز فیزیک 
نشرالگو ادبیات 
خیلی سبز دینی
مبتکران زبان
عربی خیلی سبز
بااین برنامه بخوام بخونم منابعم خوبن ؟
تازه میخوام شروع کنم

----------


## nokia

دوشنبه 99.11.13
زیست3 : درسنامه + تست : 3h
دینی3 : 1h
شیمی3 : تست : 1.5h
مشق شیمی2 ( روز سوم ) : 1h
مشق عمومی : 1h
جمعا 7.5

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام کتابای من 
> جامع خیلی سبز زیست و شیمی
> خیلی سبز ریاضی 
> خیلی سبز فیزیک 
> نشرالگو ادبیات 
> خیلی سبز دینی
> مبتکران زبان
> عربی خیلی سبز
> بااین برنامه بخوام بخونم منابعم خوبن ؟
> تازه میخوام شروع کنم


کتابا اوکین
شروع کنید

----------


## nokia

سه شنبه 99.11.14
زیست3 : 2.15
مشق شیمی2 ( روز چهارم ) : 1
مشق عمومی ( روز سوم ) : 2.15
جمعا 5.5
مجازی : 1
خب باید بگم امروز وقت زیادی صرف آموزش و کلیپ آنلاین کردم ، کِی بشه تموم شن  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سه شنبه 99.11.14
> زیست3 : 2.15
> مشق شیمی2 ( روز چهارم ) : 1
> مشق عمومی ( روز سوم ) : 2.15
> جمعا 5.5
> مجازی : 1
> خب باید بگم امروز وقت زیادی صرف آموزش و کلیپ آنلاین کردم ، کِی بشه تموم شن


خسته نباشی خدا قوت 
اون کاری که برای باکس بندی و دروس عمومی گفتمو انجام دادی؟

----------


## nokia

> خسته نباشی خدا قوت 
> اون کاری که برای باکس بندی و دروس عمومی گفتمو انجام دادی؟


خیلی ممنونم ^^
پی دی اف رو اصلا یادم رفته بود تازه دانلود کردم من  ! -_-
باکس بندی ک بله استراحتارو اوکی کردم همچنین ترتیب هاشون ، دینی هم چون وقت نداشتم برنامه جدید بنویسم ، بین عمومی نمیخوندم اما از این پی دی افه کمک میگیرم
پ.ن : راستی خصوصی رو ریپلای هم زدم فک کنم ریپلای نشد خودش ی باکس جدیدپیام شد حالا بیخیال  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## rayden

سلام مشکلی نداره از امروز یا فردا این برنامه رو شروع کنیم؟(از لحاظ زمان میگم) البته من یه سری چیزا رو خوندم قبلا

منابعم اینان کلا :

ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز و خط ویژه گاج

شیمی پایه و دوازده خیلی سبز

زیست خیلی سبز پایه پینوکیو و دوازدهم خیلی سبز (یه دونه جمع بندی هم دارم از خیلی سبز)

فیزیک چهارجلدی خیلی سبز

دینی فقط پایه خیلی سبز 

عربی هم جامع خیلی سبز و جمع بندی اش

ادبیات هم چهار تا موضوعی نشرالگو دارم

زبان هم مبتکران

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی ممنونم ^^
> پی دی اف رو اصلا یادم رفته بود تازه دانلود کردم من  ! -_-
> باکس بندی ک بله استراحتارو اوکی کردم همچنین ترتیب هاشون ، دینی هم چون وقت نداشتم برنامه جدید بنویسم ، بین عمومی نمیخوندم اما از این پی دی افه کمک میگیرم
> پ.ن : راستی خصوصی رو ریپلای هم زدم فک کنم ریپلای نشد خودش ی باکس جدیدپیام شد حالا بیخیال


حتما دینی رو به سه قسمت تقسیم کنید:
1. متن کتاب درسی 
2. متن درسنامه (جزوه یا درسنامه کتاب کمکی) + تست های همان کتاب کمک آموزشی
3. آیات (از یه کتاب کوچیک تحلیل آیه مثل مینی گاج)
این سه بخش باید باید باید هر هفته به یه نسبت کار بشن 
همیشه آیات رو کمی جلو تر جلو ببرید
مثلا وقتی دارید متن وزارتی درس قضا و قدر رو میخونید آیات توبه باشید
این خودش کمک میکنه وقتی متن رو میخونید با آیات و قسمت هایی که مرتبط به آیه هستن آشنا باشید و بتونید اینارو بهم ربط بدین و کامل بفهمید که متن چه ربطی به آیات درس داشت و ...
متن درسنامه رو همگام با متن وزارتی جلو ببرید ... متن درسنامه بهتره حالت نموداری داشته باشه مثل کاری که بهمن آبادی انجام داده .... متن درسنامه درسته آیاتو هم کامل توضیح داده ولی بیشترین کمکی که میکنه به شما اینه که یاد بگیرید چطور باید آیات رو به متن وصل کنید و چطور آیات یک درس رو با آیات درس دیگه ترکیب کنید و چطور کلید واژه های آیات رو داخل تست زنی بکار بگیرید و در آخر چطور تست بزنید.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام مشکلی نداره از امروز یا فردا این برنامه رو شروع کنیم؟(از لحاظ زمان میگم) البته من یه سری چیزا رو خوندم قبلا
> 
> منابعم اینان کلا :
> 
> ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز و خط ویژه گاج
> 
> شیمی پایه و دوازده خیلی سبز
> 
> زیست خیلی سبز پایه پینوکیو و دوازدهم خیلی سبز (یه دونه جمع بندی هم دارم از خیلی سبز)
> ...


من منابع رو ندید تایید می کنم 
چون این برنامه حالت کلی داره و برای همه با هر منبعی قابل شخصی سازی و اجراست.
فقط برنامه رو متناسب با حجم مطالعه گذشته و منابع خودتون شخصیش کنید.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام برای فیزیک کتابی که درسنامه خوب وتستای خفن داشته باشه واسه تجربی کدوم خوبه؟


بخشی از کار سلیقه ای محسوب میشه
ولی به نظرم برای
 سطح بالایی که کلاس میره یا جزوه داره و نیازی به درسنامه خوب نداره ..... زدن تستای نشر الگو دهم یازدهم + دوازدهم 2 جلدی خیلی سبز (دیگه درسنامه کتاب تست نخونه فقط و فقط تست بزنه)
سطح بالایی که درسنامه خوبم میخواد و خودش نه کلاسی میره نه جزوه ای داره و نه درسنامه ای در اختیار داره .... ترکیب شگفت انگیز فرید شهریاری + نشرالگو بخصوص تستای سطح c و b 
من این منابعو میپسندم
حالا یه نفر ممکنه از میکرو خوشش بیاد و نتیجه بگیره ازش
یه نفر از مهروماه 
یه نفر از x
یه نفر از y

----------


## mahdi_artur

> در مورد این حرفایی ک بالا زدم از یه نفر یه مطلب خیلی خوبی خوندم خیلی وقت پیش که همین فرد خیلی مشکلات داشت (عکس اول) ولی با رتبه 900 قبول شد از برنامه یکی از روزایی که داشت واسه کنکور امسال میخوند عکس گرفته بود گذاشته بود کانالش (عکس دومی) اگه عکس دومی رو ببینی و تجربه این حجم مطالعه رو داشته باشی به عمق کاری که کرده پی میبری (حجم برنامه اش تقریبا 3 برابر برنامه ماست..)
> خودش می گفت باورم نمیشد که با وجود همه این مشکلات تونستم انقدر بخونم ولی خوندم : )فایل پیوست 96001
> فایل پیوست 96002حالا با وجود همه این حرفایی که زدم ممکنه یه نفر باشه که بتونه حجم خوبی از این برنامه رو تا روز کنکور اجرا کنه و رتبه بیاره دقیقا از هر 10000 نفری که یه کتاب تست رو میخرن و کار میکنن 1000 نفرشون رتبه 1 تا 1000 کشور میشن یعنی یک دهم شون مولف کتاب بی سواد بوده؟ کتاب بدی بوده؟ یا دانش آموز درست و کامل استفاده نکرده؟ .


*اینم بخونید: )
فقط به عنوان یه دوستی که پیشنهادی داره واسه دوست خودش میگم:*
*این چند ماه خودتو به آب و آتیش بزن واقعا ارزششو داره ، بچه ها معمولا اول راه خیلی انگیزه دارن و با هزار امید و ارزو میخونن ولی چند ماه آخر ول میکنن... یه عده کلا شخصیت درسی شون همین طوره یعنی میاد طرف اول سالو حسابی بکوب میخونه ولی تهش دیگه نمیخونه اکثر پشت کنکوریا و فارغ التحصیلا همین مشکلو دارن و این مشکل کُشنده ست چون طرف هر سال تمام اون ظرفیتی که داره رو خرج کنکورش نمیکنه و وقتی از جلسه میاد بیرون به عقب ک نگاه میکنه واقعا داغون میشه... کسی که 2 ماه به زور درست درس خوند ولی رتبه اش شد 12000 منطقه 3 تابستون که نتایج اومده از همه حالش خراب تره... چرا ؟ چون این آدم خودش خوب میدونه این نتیجه فقط و فقط حاصل 2 ماه درست درس خوندنش بوده ... اگه تلاش بیشتری میکرد چی؟ اگه بجای این 2 ماه خودکشی ، 5 ماه از همه زندگیش میزد و رتبه ش بجای 12000 میشد 2000 منطقه سه چی؟ این "اگرا" آدمو داغون میکنه ، سر دوراهی که بزنم برم یه رشته داغون و بعدشم بیکار و پشت کنکور یا دوباره بخونم ولی دوباره نتونم از تمام ظرفیتی که بهم دادن استفاده کنم ... این دوراهیا یه پشت کنکوری رو در حد مرگ عذاب میدن تابستون همون سال .... ولی خب چطور میشه از این دو راهی کوفتی راحت شد؟* 
*شاید بهترین راه خلاصی همین 5 ماه باشه...*
*این 5 ماه همه چی تعطیل ، فقط و فقط و فقط و فقط بدون این که به اون نتیجه آخر فکر کنی بخونی و بخونی و بخونی و بخونی*
*؟*

----------


## nokia

> حتما دینی رو به سه قسمت تقسیم کنید:
> 1. متن کتاب درسی 
> 2. متن درسنامه (جزوه یا درسنامه کتاب کمکی) + تست های همان کتاب کمک آموزشی
> 3. آیات (از یه کتاب کوچیک تحلیل آیه مثل مینی گاج)
> این سه بخش باید باید باید هر هفته به یه نسبت کار بشن 
> همیشه آیات رو کمی جلو تر جلو ببرید
> مثلا وقتی دارید متن وزارتی درس قضا و قدر رو میخونید آیات توبه باشید
> این خودش کمک میکنه وقتی متن رو میخونید با آیات و قسمت هایی که مرتبط به آیه هستن آشنا باشید و بتونید اینارو بهم ربط بدین و کامل بفهمید که متن چه ربطی به آیات درس داشت و ...
> متن درسنامه رو همگام با متن وزارتی جلو ببرید ... متن درسنامه بهتره حالت نموداری داشته باشه مثل کاری که بهمن آبادی انجام داده .... متن درسنامه درسته آیاتو هم کامل توضیح داده ولی بیشترین کمکی که میکنه به شما اینه که یاد بگیرید چطور باید آیات رو به متن وصل کنید و چطور آیات یک درس رو با آیات درس دیگه ترکیب کنید و چطور کلید واژه های آیات رو داخل تست زنی بکار بگیرید و در آخر چطور تست بزنید.


اوهوم ممنون از راهنمایی  :Y (697): 
پست خدافظی گذاشته بودین تو ی تاپیکی .. نمیدونم تا کی ، ولی امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه همیشه 
تاپیکتون و البته بهتره بگم تاپیک هاتون محشره و مرسی .. !

----------


## nokia

چهارشنبه 99.11.15
زیست3 : 2.5h
مشق شیمی2 : 1.15
شیمی3 : 1h
دینی : 1h
مشق عمومی : 30min
جمعا 6.15
پ.ن : این خدافظیه نابود کرد .. !

----------


## nokia

پنجشنبه 99.11.16
عربی : 1.15
آزمون دادم و تحلیل

----------


## Fom

سلام 
میخوام هندسه تحلیلی و هتدسه و مقاطع مخروطی اولیت بندی کنم تا هر کدوم وقت شد بخونم به نظرتون برای خوندن اولویت با کدوم یکی از این سه تا باشه و اینکه هیچ کدوم از لین فصلا پیش نیاز هیچ فصل دیگه ای هستن ؟

----------


## nokia

جمعه 99.11.17
ریاضی مشتق : 8h
پ.ن : مجبور بودم کاریش نمیشه کرد =| 
@maryam6 عزیز دلی خب شما  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> چهارشنبه 99.11.15
> زیست3 : 2.5h
> مشق شیمی2 : 1.15
> شیمی3 : 1h
> دینی : 1h
> مشق عمومی : 30min
> جمعا 6.15
> پ.ن : این خدافظیه نابود کرد .. !


خدافظیه تا عیده 
بعده عید برنامه دارم :Yahoo (15): 
شما ادامه بدین  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## nokia

شنبه 99.11.18
ریاضی مشتق : 2.15
زیست3 : 3h
عربی : 30min
مشق شیمی2 ( روز ششم ) : 1h
شیمی2 : 1.5h
زبان : 15min
مجازی : 1h
.
 @mahdi_artur خب خوشحالم پس ^^

----------


## mahdi_artur

> این سوال همنطوری میپرسم قصدم حاشیه نیس امسال تعویق داریم به نظرت بعد راجب شیمی پس گفتی اینقدر تمیرن حل کنم تا مسلط شم خیلی ممنون


_فعلا امیدت فقط به همین تایمی که باقیه باشه و باقیشو بسپر به تلاش خودت و تصمیم سنجش_
_اگه دم کنکور تعویق 10 ماهه هم بدن به کسی که از الانش استفاده نکرده مطمئن باش از اون 10 ماه هم استفاده نمیکنه_
_فکر و خیال و همه چیت الان روی این خرد خرد درس خوندنا باشه و تمرکزت روی اصل قضیه که کتابا و درسا و کلاسای کنکورته_ 
_ببین اکثر مردم یه چیزو میدونن درسته ولی منتظرن بقیه تاییدش کنن و این منتظر بودنه خودش یه سمه .. بهتره کاری که درسته رو واقعی عملیش کنی و به حرف و حدیث هیچ احمقی هم گوش ندی..
تو یه حال و هوای دیگه ای باش_
_اگه همه دارن مینالن تو تو خیال و توهم زندگی کن ولی درستو بخون_
_اون انتظاری که الان همه آوردنش پایین تو واسه خودت نگهش دار_
_اگه فلانی اول مهر پزشکی تهران میخواست ولی الان به پرستاری آزادم راضی شده تو اینطور نباش هنوزم منتظر همونی باش که مهر میخواستی باشی_
_ببین یه وقته آدم همه تلاششو میزاره واسه یه کاری_
_ولی نتیجه نمیگیره_
_یه وقتیم هست همه تلاششو نمیکنه و نتیجه نمیگیره_
_کدوم بهتره؟_
_به نظرم هیچ کدوم خوب نیست ولی لامصب اولی لااقل میدونه اگه صد بار دیگم همون کارو انجام بده نمیتونه نتیجه ای که میخوادو بگیره ولی دومی که کلا شوته که !_
_الان اون آدمه باش که میخواد زندگی رو جر بده_ 
_انقدری وقت بزار انرژی بزار که بعد کنکور اگه نشد وایسی تو روی همه محکم داد بزنی بگی: من خودمو سرویس کردم همینه که هست !_ 
_فعلا شرایط همینه که هست ، داغون ، سخت ، پر فشار و پر استرس و ... نمیشه کاریش کرد میشه؟! نه ! ولی باید بخونی قوی تر از همیشه هم بخونی_ 
_تعویق ، حذفیات کنکور و از الان بخونم میشه؟ رتبه؟ و ... همه اینا رو بسپر به گذر زمان ، خودش همه چیو معلوم میکنه_
_تا وقتی اینا معلوم نشده و تا زمانی که میتونی و تایم داری تا کنکور یه کله برو جلو_

----------


## indomitable

_سلام  @mahdi_artur

من هم امروز این برنامه رو شخصی سازیش میکنم اینجاهم گزارش میدم از فردا!

چون واقعا دیگه باید زندگیمو جمع و جور کنم.
یه سوال:

تو این برنامه تایم مروری چه موقع هایی هست؟
جمع بندی رو از کی شروع میکنی برنامه نوشتن رو؟(چون عقبم میخوام خودمو برسونم)_

----------


## HIRAD.K

> برای ریاضی:
> 
> این 8+1 پل رو در نظر بگیر :
> 
> پل اول
> مقدمات
> یعنی:
> بازه ، معادله ، توان ، اتحاد ، معادله درجه دو در حد شناخت کلی و حل ، معادله درجه 3 در حد شناخت کلی و تقسیم چند جمله ای بر چند جمله ای ، معادلات اصم و گویا ، تعیین علامت ، رسم سهمی و قدر مطلق و براکت
> 
> ...


داداش من الان کل برنامه رو نوشتم بجز ریاضی و فیزیک(فیزیک مینویسم مشکلی نیست)
گفتم میخوام درحد ۳۰بزنم تو ریاضی
کتاب ریاضیم مهر و ماه هستش که پیشنیازهای هر فصل گفته، بعدش این پل هایی که گفتی همشون پیشنیاز میخوان مثلا پیشنیاز برای تابع که شما تو روزای اول برنامه گذاشتین ایناست(معادله و تابع درجه دو-توان های گویا و عبارت جبری-معادله و نامعادله-قدر مطلق و جز صحیح) یعنی من اینارو نخونم یهو تابع بخونم؟؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> _سلام  @mahdi_artur
> 
> من هم امروز این برنامه رو شخصی سازیش میکنم اینجاهم گزارش میدم از فردا!
> 
> چون واقعا دیگه باید زندگیمو جمع و جور کنم.
> یه سوال:
> 
> تو این برنامه تایم مروری چه موقع هایی هست؟
> جمع بندی رو از کی شروع میکنی برنامه نوشتن رو؟(چون عقبم میخوام خودمو برسونم)_


تایم مرور مشخصه داخل برنامه ، مثلا حدود 4 دور مرور زیست وجود داره و ...
جمع بندی هم بعد از 135 روز شروع میشه ، هرچند جمع بندی به اون صورت که بخوای موج آزمون بزنی و منابع جمع بندی بخونی نیست (چون داخل برنامه یه جورایی جمع بندی و مرور با منابع جمع بندی اعمال شده) و فقط آزمون زدن و رفع اشکال و اجرای تورق سریعه مرورش

----------


## mahdi_artur

> داداش من الان کل برنامه رو نوشتم بجز ریاضی و فیزیک(فیزیک مینویسم مشکلی نیست)
> گفتم میخوام درحد ۳۰بزنم تو ریاضی
> کتاب ریاضیم مهر و ماه هستش که پیشنیازهای هر فصل گفته، بعدش این پل هایی که گفتی همشون پیشنیاز میخوان مثلا پیشنیاز برای تابع که شما تو روزای اول برنامه گذاشتین ایناست(معادله و تابع درجه دو-توان های گویا و عبارت جبری-معادله و نامعادله-قدر مطلق و جز صحیح) یعنی من اینارو نخونم یهو تابع بخونم؟؟


قبلش پیش نیازارو اگه مسلط نیستی باید بخونی
ولی به طور کلی اگر نیازی به مطالعه این پیش نیازا نداری و قبلا خوندی میتونی فقط تابع بخونی چون یه جورایی مطالعه تابع مرور و مطالعه اکثر این پیش نیاز ها محسوب میشه.

----------


## Zolghadr

> *سلام قبلا یکی از بچه ها همین سوال رو پرسیده بودن داخل تاپیک پانسیون میتونید پیام شون رو داخل لینک زیر مطالعه کنید:
> پانسیون مطالعاتی شروع از بهمن | دوره نخست 1400
> ولی در مورد نحوه مطالعه یه سری توضیحات هست که میگم:
> **برای شروع باید اول باید فقط و فقط یه درسنامه جامع و کامل (نه بیشتر و نه کمتر) کنار بزاری و مطالعه اش کنی، بهترین درسنامه شیمیم از نظر من نه دی وی دی هست نه کلاس ، فقط و فقط کتابه ، از نظر جامعیت و کامل بودن درسنامه هم کتاب های شیمی مبتکران پیشنهاد من هست. بعد از درسنامه میرسیم به بحث کنکوری ماجرا ... وقتی درسنامه رو مقطعی و ایستگاه به ایستگاه مطالعه کردی الان وقتشه که تست بزنی! اما نه هر مدل تستی ... شما برای سنجش میزان درکت از آموزشی که دیدی باید در وهله اول تست آموزشی بزنی که من پیشنهاد می کنم این تست های آموزشی زیاد نباشن... یعنی لازم نیست شما بیای و برای هر فصلی 400 تست آموزشی حل کنی و اگر هم این کار رو انجام دادی عملا فرصت تست زنی سرعتی و آزمونی رو از خودت گرفتی و در اصل به خودت ظلم کردی! پس خواهشا در این مرحله بیا و یه تعداد تست خاص و به اصطلاح مشخص شده از کتاب تست ت رو از مبحثی که خوندی انتخاب کن و تست های مهمتری که مولف کتاب مشخص کرده واست رو حل کن مثلا مبتکران یکسری تست های رو وی آی تی زده خب آقاجان بیا همون تست ها رو به صورت آموزشی بزن ! مثلا فصل یک شیمی دهم مبتکران 340 تا تست داره که مولف اومده حدود 200 تاشو علامت دار کرده ،برو به عنوان تست آموزشی همون تستارو بدون تایم بزنشون.. حالا ممکنه بگی عه کم نیست؟ نه به والله ... زیادم هست. بعد از تست زنی آموزشی حالا نوبت میرسه به تست زنی سرعتی ، اشتباهی که بچه ها اینجا مرتکب میشن اینه که تست سرعتی رو با تست آزمونی اشتباه میگیرن! ببین تست سرعتی زمین تا آسمون با تست آزمونی تو درس شیمی فرق داره! داخل تست های سرعتی شما باید بیای تستای باقی موندع از همون کتابی که زدی رو (نه از کتاب دیگه حاجی!) بع صورت تایم دار حل کنی ! ولی داخل تست آزمونی شما باید از یه کتاب دیگه که سبک تستاش هم شبیه تست های کنکور امسال که خیلی وقت گیر و سمی بود باشه به صورت تایم دار بزنی و تحلیل کنی تستاشو ولی آقاجون تست آزمونی وقتی زدی نباید بشینی کل فصلو دوباره دوره کنی اگه اشکال داشتی! این کاریه که باید وقتی تست سرعتی و آموزشی میزدی انجامش میدادی!
> الان اگه تست آزمونی زدی و غلط داشتی باید بری غلط هات رو علامت بزنی و فقط یه تحلیل کوچیک روی غلط هات داشته باشی و تستی که غلط زدی رو مارک دارش کنی و تستای مارک دار رو بزاری دوباره 2 هفته بعد ، 2 ماه بعد و دوران جمع بندی کنکورت دوباره حل شون کنی.. آقا جون تستای سرعتی و آموزشی رو هیچ وقت مارک دار نکن تو شیمی ! میدونی چرا ؟ چون این تستا رو وقتی زدی که تازه دستت راه افتاده بود و تازه چرخت میچرخید! اون موقع مطمئن باش اگه بیای این تستا رو مارک بزنی ماژیکت واسه یه فصل کوچیک تموم میشه از بس غلط زدی! بعدشم تو فک میکنی اصلا میرسی دوباره مثلا 200 تا تست مارک دار حل کنی؟ اونم تستایی که شاید ساده باشن و ارزش حل دوباره نداشته باشن؟
> پس آقا چی شد؟ اول مبتکران رو آموزشی میزنی و هر تستی باقی موند رو از همون مبتکران سرعتی میزنی ولی تستای غلط رو مارک نمیزنی! فقط میای تستا رو تحلیل میکنی و اگه تست مبحثی رو اشتباه زده بودی دوباره موظفی که درسنامه اون مبحث رو سریع مطالعه کنی تا کار دستت نده ! اما خیلی از بچه ها میپرسن که عه آقا پس تستای آزمونی رو از کدوم کتاب بزنیم؟ خب سه تا کار میتونی انجام بدی:
> 1. یا از آزمونای آزمایشی تست آزمونی بزنی واسه خودت
> 2. اگه با شماره 1 حال نمیکردی پیشنهادم اینه از آی کیو شیمی جامع استفاده کنی که تستاش خفنن (از خودت آزمون بگیری تستاشو) یا از موج آزمون استفاده کنی واسه آزمون گرفتن که کار خوبیه.
> 3. اگه بازم با دو راه حل بالایی حال نکردی دیگه رسما باید بری بگردی تستای شیمی آزمونای گاجی که برگزار شده رو پیدا کنی حلشون کنی که اکثرا تستای جون دار تری نسبت به دو پیشنهاد قبلی محسوب میشن.
> حالا چرا اصرار من بر اینه که شما تستای جون دار پیدا کنی و آزمونی بزنیشون؟ (جوابشو طراح شیمی 99 به بچه ها داد)۰*


سلام  من هم دوروزه به  این پانسیون  پیوستم  و خداقوت میگم به شما یه سوالی داشتم 
 برای زیست و سایر دروس چی اونارم طی تست های اموزشی و سرعتی مارکدار نکنم واینکه نکاتشونو ننویسم ؟

----------


## mahsa84

کامنترو خوندم واقعا گیج شدم.. نمیدونم بعضیا میگن مشاور خوبه ... بعضیا میگن بده... با این حجم از استرسی که الان دارم . این دغدغه هم بهم اضافه شد.

----------


## YasharUR

قدر این کار رو بدونین 
همین برنامه رو ب غایت ضعیف تر (چون مشخصا رو زمان و نحوه مرور ها کار شده نه یه چیز صرفا فرمالیته ک بگن فلان هفته دو سه روز بزار واسه مرور پایه تهش هم ی بار دیگه بخون) 
واستون میدن خدا تومن تازه بدون این پرسش و پاسخی که با  مهدی دارین و واستون شخصی طورش میکنه و ابهام هاتون رو رفع میکنه

----------


## HIRAD.K

> قبلش پیش نیازارو اگه مسلط نیستی باید بخونی
> ولی به طور کلی اگر نیازی به مطالعه این پیش نیازا نداری و قبلا خوندی میتونی فقط تابع بخونی چون یه جورایی مطالعه تابع مرور و مطالعه اکثر این پیش نیاز ها محسوب میشه.


راستش مسلط نیستم و برنامه که ریختم دیدم که اگه اونارو هم بخونم که دیگه وقتی نمیمونه 
داداش نظرت چیه فقط الگو و امار و احتمال و مثلثات بخونم من ۱۰ تا ۱۵درصدم بزنم کافیه

----------


## nokia

یکشنبه :
زبان3 : 1.15
مشق شیمی : 1
فیزیک2 : 1.15
زیست2 : 2.15
قزابت و آرایه : 1
ریاضی : 1
روتین زبان : 15
8h
مجازی : 1h
.
دوشنبه :
شیمی : 1.45
زیست2 : 4.5
آرایه و قرابت : 1
مشق شیمی : 1.5
روتین زبان : 15
9h
مجازی : 2h

----------


## indomitable

_سلام صبح همگی بخیر

_

----------


## nokia

آزمون فارسی دادم و تحلیلش و یکمم شیمی !
مجازی : خب امروز نمیدونم چرا ولی تو فاز فیلم دیدن بودم ، لذا روزم مضخرف اندر مضخرف ..

----------


## nokia

چهارشنبه 99.11.22
آزمون دادم با تحلیل
مجازی : 3.5h

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable


سلام صبح همگی بخیر




_

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable









امروز اولین سالگرد عموم بود خیلی جدی روی تصمیمم موندم و ظهر نرفتم مجلس ولی شب رو ب زور بردن برا همین برای اخرین تایم وقت نموند و خسته بودم یه شدت.فرض کن دوساعت بشینی به یه جا زل بزنی._

----------


## nokia

99.11.23
آزمون تحلیل کردم با تورق زیست
مجازی : 3h

----------


## nokia

99.11.24
صفر ساعت مطالعه !
مجازی : 3h

----------


## Zolghadr

سلام وقت بخیر
 اینکه تو روال دهگانه فرمودین مثلا ۲۰ لغت زبان و عربی منظور لغات خارج کتابه ؟

----------


## nokia

شنبه 99.11.25 
تحلیل آزمون : 6.15
پک ادبیات : 1h+ 13t
شیمی2 : کتاب درسی 15min
ریاضی3 (حل تمرین کاربرد مشتق ) : 1.45
9.15
مجازی : 30min  :Yahoo (4): 
_ولنتاین مبارک .. !_

----------


## indomitable

_روز چهارم

دوساعتو خورده ای
تست ۶۰ و خورده ای




سرما خوردم_

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام وقت بخیر
>  اینکه تو روال دهگانه فرمودین مثلا ۲۰ لغت زبان و عربی منظور لغات خارج کتابه ؟


سلام 
کتابچه های مهروماه یا حالا هر منبع دیگه ای برای لغات از اینا میتونید استفاده کنید برای لغات عربی و زبان که معمولا تمام لغات درون کتاب و گاها لغات خارج از کتابِ مرتبط و مترادف با لغات کتاب رو آوردن.
برای لغات خارج از کتاب هم اگر خیلی قوی هستید کتاب 504 منبع سطح بالا و خوبی محسوب میشه که زیاد هم نیاز نیست.

----------


## mahdi_artur

> کامنترو خوندم واقعا گیج شدم.. نمیدونم بعضیا میگن مشاور خوبه ... بعضیا میگن بده... با این حجم از استرسی که الان دارم . این دغدغه هم بهم اضافه شد.


دوست عزیز مشاور هم میتونه خوب باشه و هم بد 
بسته به خودتون و اون مشاور باید بررسی کنید ببینید به دردتون میخوره یا صرفا جنبه نمادین داره برای شما
خیلی از بچه ها راه درست رو بلدن ولی طی کردن مسیر کنکور فقط دونستن راه های درست نیست باید راه های اشتباهم بدونین تا دچار اشتباهاتی که بقیه میشن شما نشین و راه رو سلامت طی کنید و کار یه مشاور به نظرم اینه که راه های غلط و اشتباه رو گوشزد کنه که عموما بجای این کار تازه بچه ها رو به این راه ها میکشونن ، نمونه هم زیاد بوده و نیاز به توضیح بیشتر نیست.

----------


## nokia

یکشنبه 99.11.26
پک ادبیات : 1.15 + 19t
مشق شیمی2 : 45 
زیست3 (درسنامه گفتار1 فصل6) : 2h
پک دینی : 1h
ریاضی ( هندسه ) : 2h + 15t
زبان3 (گرامر درس3) : 30min + 9t
عربی3 (قواعد3 ) : 30min + 3t
مرور : 1h
9h + 46t
مجازی : 30MIN

----------


## 11Parnian

> دوست عزیز مشاور هم میتونه خوب باشه و هم بد 
> بسته به خودتون و اون مشاور باید بررسی کنید ببینید به دردتون میخوره یا صرفا جنبه نمادین داره برای شما
> خیلی از بچه ها راه درست رو بلدن ولی طی کردن مسیر کنکور فقط دونستن راه های درست نیست باید راه های اشتباهم بدونین تا دچار اشتباهاتی که بقیه میشن شما نشین و راه رو سلامت طی کنید و کار یه مشاور به نظرم اینه که راه های غلط و اشتباه رو گوشزد کنه که عموما بجای این کار تازه بچه ها رو به این راه ها میکشونن ، نمونه هم زیاد بوده و نیاز به توضیح بیشتر نیست.


میشه ویژگی های مشاور خوب رو بگید.

----------


## nokia

دوشنبه 99.11.27
شیمی3 : 2.5h + 10t
زیست3 ( جبرانی ) : 45min
پک دینی : 1h
فیزیک : 2h + 11t 
پک ادبیات : 1h + 5t
مشق شیمی2 : 1h
مرور : 1h
9.15 + 26t
مجازی : 1h
.
و همانا فهمیدم وضعیتم تو نوسان زیر خط فقره ! هیچی حالیم نی .. بجاش برا تقویت روحیه 11تا تست الکتریسیته زدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nokia

سه شنبه 99.11.28
زیست3 : 2.5h
شیمی3 : 1h
مشق شیمی2 : 1h
زبان : 30min
عربی : 30min
پک ادبیات : 1.5h + 10t
مرور : 1h
8h
مجازی : 1.15

----------


## nokia

چهارشنبه 99.11.29
شیمی3 : 1h
پک ادبیات : 2.15 + 21t
ریاضی : 1.45 
زیست3 : 3h
دینی : 1h
مرور : 30min
9.5
مجازی : 1.15

----------


## Darya.

سلام من میخوام از همین الان شروع کنم
طبق برنامه شما 150 روز وقت لازم هست +جمع بندی درسته؟بعد من یکم برناممو سنگین ترکنم برای 20 روز اول که بتونم برسم به این برنامه چطوره؟فرمت برنامه بهم نمیریزه؟

----------


## nokia

پنجشنبه 99.11.30
بهمنم دیگ تموم ؛)
4h تحلیل آزمون فقط
مجازی : 1.15

----------


## nokia

جمعه 99.12.1
زیست : 3.45
پک ادبیات : 1.5
مشق شیمی2 : 1.5
6.45
مجازی : 3h
یه روز مضخرف ..

----------


## nokia

شنبه 99.12.2
پک ادبیات : 10tآرایه + 1.5h
شیمی3 : 2h
تحلیل آزمون : 1.45min
زیست3 : 20t + 2.5h
مشق شیمی2 : 1h
مرور : 45min
9.5h
مجازی : 2.5h
.
امیدوارم اسفند خوبی باشه برا هممون

----------


## nokia

یکشنبه 99.12.3
ریاضی( هندسه ) : 1.45 +10t
ریاضی ( مشتق ، حل تمارین مدرسه ) : 1.45
زیست : 2.5 + 25t
دینی : 1h
مشق شیمی2 : 1h
مرور : 1.5h
9.5h
مجازی : 45

----------


## nokia

دوشنبه 99.12.4
شیمی3 : 1.5h + 11t
زبان3 : 30min
فیزیک3 ( شروعِ نرمِ نوسان با کتابِ شیرینِ آموزشِ شگفت انگیز ^^ ) : 2h
زیست3 : 2.5h
مشق شیمی2 : 1h
مرور : 1h
8.5h
مجازی : 1.15

----------


## nokia

سه شنبه 99.12.5
پک ادبیات : 1.15 + 23t
شیمی3 : 2h
دینی2 : 1.5h
زیست3 : 2.5h + 25T
مشق شیمی2 : 1h
مرور : 45min
9h
مجازی : 1.15

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> سه شنبه 99.12.5
> پک ادبیات : 1.15 + 23t
> شیمی3 : 2h
> دینی2 : 1.5h
> زیست3 : 2.5h + 25T
> مشق شیمی2 : 1h
> مرور : 45min
> 9h
> مجازی : 1.15


سلام
مجازی یعنی چی؟( کلاس انلاین منظورتونه؟)

----------


## nokia

> سلام
> مجازی یعنی چی؟( کلاس انلاین منظورتونه؟)


سلام عزیز
نه
کلاس آنلاین که کلا جداست و حسابش نمیکنم
این مجازی منظورم فیلم و چت و کلا مجازیای غیردرسیِ

----------


## indomitable

*

امروز برناممو بهبود میبخشم
اگ نقدی درباره عملکرد یا برنامه ریزی باشه با روی باز پذیراییم!

سعی میکنم مرتب تر گزارش بدم.*

----------


## nokia

چهارشنبه 99.12.6
زیست3 : 2.5h
دینی3 و2 : 2h
زبان : 1.5h
پک ادبیات : 1.45
7.45
مجازی : 2h
از بهانه بدم میاد ! ولی واقعا درک حکمت اینکه روزای منتهی به آزمونم اینجوری میگذره سخته برام !

----------


## ZAh_Akb

چهارشنبه
8ساعت و نیم
156تست
(روز مرد مبارک :Yahoo (56): )

----------


## nokia

پنجشنبه
صفر ! شرایط مضخرف شد و شبش هم نتونستم گزارش بدم . ببخشی استارتر ..
امروز : تحلیل بخشی از آزمون
پ.ن : بریم که به تبعیت از حرف یه عزیزی تایم مجازی رو کمتر کنیم ؛)

----------


## haniko

مرسی بابت برنامه خوبتون و خسته نباشید از اونجایی که یک سری جا موندگی حجیم داشتم برنامتون کمک کرد ببینم چیکار میخوام بکنم اگه مشکلی نباشه منم از این به بعد اینجا گزارش میدم
فقط نمیدونم چرا اینهمه سوال از اان میشه داریم ولی کسایی که اینجا گزارش دادن اینقدر کمن

----------


## indomitable

**

----------


## nokia

شنبه ( لامصب همیشه خرخونم این روزو  :Yahoo (4):  )
تحلیل آزمون : 7h
شیمی3 : 2.45
مجازی : 1h
.
خدایا .. این به 12 برسه ثابت شه ، من قول میدم انقد دیگ به معلم ورزش نق نزنم ! چاکریم ):
اومد زیر 130 روز ..

----------


## mahdi_artur

Kiard

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط haniko


مرسی بابت برنامه خوبتون و خسته نباشید از اونجایی که یک سری جا موندگی حجیم داشتم برنامتون کمک کرد ببینم چیکار میخوام بکنم اگه مشکلی نباشه منم از این به بعد اینجا گزارش میدم
فقط نمیدونم چرا اینهمه سوال از اان میشه داریم ولی کسایی که اینجا گزارش دادن اینقدر کمن


اتفاقا برعکس 
امسال تعداد افرادی که تاپیک از الان بخونم میشه زدن خیلی کمتر از سال های گذشته بودن 
شاید حاکم شدنِ این فکر مسموم که دیگه نمیشه برای کنکور امسال کاری کرد و بزاریم برای 1401 باعث شده کمتر از این دست تاپیک ها ببینیم ، در واقع کنکور 99 سخت بود و این سختی باعث میشه این افکار نادرست قوت بگیرن، 
حالا اگر امسال کنکور ساده مطرح شود قطعا کسی که از این فرصت بهره کافی نبرده سر جلسه دائم با خودش تکرار می کند:
 "کاش ژنتیک را حذف نکرده بودم"
"کاش قواعد عربی را هفته آخر دوره کرده بودم"
"کاش تاریخ ادبیات را به هوای این که مثل پارسال سوال بدهند حذف نمی کردم"
"کاش با مسائل شیمی رفتار بهتری داشتم، ای وای امسال که خیلی ساده تر از پارسال دادند"
"کاش کاربرد مشتق را لااقل سطحی خوانده بودم ، آخر این تست بود که از کاربرد داده اند؟"
تعداد این "کاش ها" که به 30 مورد برسد و فرد بعد از کنکور بفهمد که با رشته مورد علاقه اش فقط 10 سوال فاصله داشت آن وقت است که به شدت مسموم بودن توهمات کذایی خویش پی می برد ولی افسوس که باید 365 روز دیگر با کنکور لعنتی سپری شود و آن موقع هم اواسط بهمن سال 1400 تاپیک میزند که آیا می شود از الان موفق شد و اگر بوده نام ببرید و اگر نام بردید، زندگی نامه تعریف کنید و اگر زندگی نامه تعریف کردید بیایید و ثابت کنید که من هم میتوانم موفق شوم و این چرخه لعنتی بار ها تکرار می شود حالا مشکل اصلی کجاست؟ همان جا که می گویند امسال دیگر نخوانید بروید سال آینده کنکور بدهید تا موفق شوید!

*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable


فایل پیوست 96500


اینو یادم رفت بذارم:



ازمون ریاضی 97:
ادبیات۷۲٪
عربی۴۱٪
دینی۵۶٪
زبان۱۶٪
ازمون ریاضی96:
ادبیات۶۰٪
عربی۵۲٪
دینی۴۸٪
زبان۹٪
ازمون ریاضی 95:
ادبیات۶۰٪
عربی۵۰٪
دینی۶۵٪
زبان۰٪
ازمون ریاضی 94:
ادببات۵۷٪
عربی۵۸٪
دینی۶۴٪
زبان۲۰٪*

----------


## Kiard

من از فردا شرکت میکنم
ولی ب دلیل شروعی خیلی دیرتر مجبورم فشرده سازی کنم برنامه رو 
خدا پشت و پناهم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> *
> 
> اینو یادم رفت بذارم:
> 
> 
> 
> ازمون ریاضی 97:
> ادبیات۷۲٪
> عربی۴۱٪
> ...





شما عمومی هارو تموم کردین؟

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط زهرا ا


شما عمومی هارو تموم کردین؟


نه*

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> *
> 
> نه*



اینطوری اشکال نداره ازمون عمومی بزنیم؟ ازمونامون نمیسوزن؟

----------


## nokia

یکشنبه 99.12.10
شیمی3 : 1.15
دینی2 : 2
تحلیل : 5.5
8.45
مجازی: 1h
.
آخ که این تحلیلای قلم چی چقد چسبید امروز ^^ از اون تایما که دوتا کار مهم همزمان داری و کلی کار فرعی دیگ هم هست و طبیعتا هیشکدوم کامل و دلچسب انجام نمیشه ..

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط زهرا ا


اینطوری اشکال نداره ازمون عمومی بزنیم؟ ازمونامون نمیسوزن؟


ازمونامون بسوزن؟!!!!
نه فکر نکنم.
به هر حال باید یاد هم بگیریم وقتی مطلبی رو نخوندیم یا خوندیم فراموش کردیم به تستش دست نزنیم.

اونقد تست برای زدن هست که تو یه ماهه خرداد میتونی بزنی و کم هم نیاری.

من خودم فکر میکنم اصن باید از مهرماه شروع میکردم ازمون زدن رو.*

----------


## indomitable

**

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> *
> 
> ازمونامون بسوزن؟!!!!
> نه فکر نکنم.
> به هر حال باید یاد هم بگیریم وقتی مطلبی رو نخوندیم یا خوندیم فراموش کردیم به تستش دست نزنیم.
> 
> اونقد تست برای زدن هست که تو یه ماهه خرداد میتونی بزنی و کم هم نیاری.
> 
> من خودم فکر میکنم اصن باید از مهرماه شروع میکردم ازمون زدن رو.*



عه! پس منم کم کم شروع کنم :Yahoo (107):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

سلام استارتر و بچه ها/ میشه پارت های مطالعاتی رو برای یک روز بنویسین که بشه 13 ساعت خوند لطفا
(من هنوز تو 9 ساعت گیر کردم :Yahoo (2):  حتی کمتر :Yahoo (2):    )

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط زهرا ا


سلام استارتر و بچه ها/ میشه پارت های مطالعاتی رو برای یک روز بنویسین که بشه 13 ساعت خوند لطفا
(من هنوز تو 9 ساعت گیر کردم حتی کمتر   )


سلام از چه ساعتی شروع می کنید به درس ؟
تا چه ساعتی از شب میخونید؟
.
.*

----------


## indomitable

*

ورود خودم رو به ساعت مطالعه هفت تبریک و تهنیت عرض میکنم
البته اون وسط یه ساعت مجبور شدم برم یونجه(!)....منم از فرصت استفاده کردم کتاب غیر درسی رو با خودم بردم کنار رودخونه...اصن یه صفایی بود که*

----------


## maryam6

> سلام استارتر و بچه ها/ میشه پارت های مطالعاتی رو برای یک روز بنویسین که بشه 13 ساعت خوند لطفا
> (من هنوز تو 9 ساعت گیر کردم حتی کمتر   )

----------


## nokia

دوشنبه 99.12.11
پک ادبیات : 10tقرابت + 2.5h
ریاضی : 2.15 + 14t A 
زیست1 : 2.5h + 21t A
زبان1 : 1h + 20t A
مرور : 45min
(A : آموزشی )
9h , 65t
مجازی : 1h
میگف .. از همین امشب ، شروع کن نیم ساعت دیرتر بخواب و صبح هم نیم ساعت زودتر بیدار شو ! همین نیم ساعتاس که به دادت میرسه ؛)

----------


## ZAh_Akb

دوشنبه 11 اسفند
8ساعت و نیم
128 تست

از خودم راضی نیستم
وقتی شبا سرمو روی بالشت میزارم استرس و عذاب وجدان دارم
استرس بخاطر درس های مونده
عذاب وجدان بخاطر هدر دادن وقتم
فردا برنامه های جدیدی دارم ان شاالله که اجراکنم و اخرشب راحت بخوابم

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> فایل پیوست 96547




خیلی عالی.

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> *
> 
> سلام از چه ساعتی شروع می کنید به درس ؟
> تا چه ساعتی از شب میخونید؟
> .
> .*




سلام
صبح 9 و نیم استارت
شب 1 ونیم یا 2 میخوابم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط زهرا ا


سلام
صبح 9 و نیم استارت
شب 1 ونیم یا 2 میخوابم


استراحت بین درسی هم دارین؟ اگه تایم های استراحت بین درسی تون رو محاسبه کردین تا حالا بگید هر کدوم چقدره و مجموعا چقدر استراحت بین درسی غیر از ناهار و شام دارین؟ 

دقیقا کی بیدار میشید؟ 9 ؟ 

شب تا چه ساعتی برنامه تون تموم میشه؟ 1ونیم؟ یا زودتر؟*

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> *
> استراحت بین درسی هم دارین؟ اگه تایم های استراحت بین درسی تون رو محاسبه کردین تا حالا بگید هر کدوم چقدره و مجموعا چقدر استراحت بین درسی غیر از ناهار و شام دارین؟ 
> 
> دقیقا کی بیدار میشید؟ 9 ؟ 
> 
> شب تا چه ساعتی برنامه تون تموم میشه؟ 1ونیم؟ یا زودتر؟*





من همیشه تایم میزارم برای برنامم اما هیچوقت منظم نبودم که بتونم دقیق به سوالاتون جواب بدم(البته امروز تا الان خوب پیش اومدم ان شاالله تا شبم همینطور بشه)
بله 9بیدار میشم برنامم که هیچ وقت تکمیل نمیشه اما اخرین درسی که میخونم ساعت 1 تموم میشه(من مشکلی تو ساعت خواب و بیداری ندارم یعنی اینطور نیست که نتونم ضبح زود بیدارشم)
من در هر 6 ساعت 3ساعت و نیم ساعت مطالعه مفید دارم
وقت تلفیم هم بخاطر فکر و رویاپردازیه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

12اسفند
9ساعت
114تست

خدایا شکر

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> فایل پیوست 96547



من با این پارت ها خوندم 
البته دیر بیدارشدم و وقت شام ونهار و خواب ظهر هم زیاد شد
ولی نسبت به روزای دیگه بهتر خوندم
فردا سعی میکنم بیشترم بخونم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nokia

سه شنبه 99.12.12
فیزیک1 : 2h + 15t بهمراه درسنامه
پک ادبیات : 1.5h + 27t
ریاضی : 2h + 10t
زبان1 : 45min + 10t
زیست1 : 2h + 26t
مرور : 45min
9hو 88t
مجازی : 1h ( لامصب ! )

فک کن .. یروز هم برسه ، خودت بشی نمونه ی بارزخفن ترین جمله ی انگیزشیِ زندگیت !

----------


## Kiard

سلام
همگی خسته نباشید
این جانب پس از بسی تلاش ساعت درس خوندنم ۲ رقمی شد!!! :Yahoo (4): 
۱۱ ساعت خوندم 
۲۱۰ تا تست 
شب همگی بخیر

----------


## indomitable

**
امروز شام با من بود :Yahoo (99):

----------


## indomitable

*ازمون سراسری ریاضی 98:
ادبیات:۶۶٪
عربی:۶۶٪
دینی:۷۳٪
زیان:۹٪ (شانس اوردم زبان چینی رو اضافه نکردن)

امروز با خیال راحت داشتم با خودم میگفتم تا اون بسته جمع بندی اختصاصیارو بیارن اخره اسفند میشه منم وقت دارم که عمومی هارو با خیال راحت بزنم و چشمم به اختصاصیا نیفته،یه دفعه ای ظهر در رو زدن بسته جمع بندی اختصاصی رو اوردن

دفترچه هارو که دیدم یه تلنگر واقعی بود که از هزار تا انگیزشی بهتر بود.*

----------


## haniko

خب خب بالاخره منم اومدم گزارش ثبت کنم😂
دیروز ۷ ساعت ۱۰۰ تست (بخاطر اینکه تو جاده بودم کم شد)
۳ ساعت زیست ۳ ساعت شیمی و ۱ ساعت فیزیک

----------


## maryam6

> سلام
> صبح 9 و نیم استارت
> شب 1 ونیم یا 2 میخوابم




این مناسب ساعت خواب و بیداری خودته اما سعی کن کم کم قبل از هشت بیدارشی بخاطر اینکه سرجلسه کنکور اذیت نشی ^^

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط زهرا ا


من همیشه تایم میزارم برای برنامم اما هیچوقت منظم نبودم که بتونم دقیق به سوالاتون جواب بدم(البته امروز تا الان خوب پیش اومدم ان شاالله تا شبم همینطور بشه)
بله 9بیدار میشم برنامم که هیچ وقت تکمیل نمیشه اما اخرین درسی که میخونم ساعت 1 تموم میشه(من مشکلی تو ساعت خواب و بیداری ندارم یعنی اینطور نیست که نتونم ضبح زود بیدارشم)
من در هر 6 ساعت 3ساعت و نیم ساعت مطالعه مفید دارم
وقت تلفیم هم بخاطر فکر و رویاپردازیه


خب خب

صبح ساعت 8 و نیم بیدار بشین 

9 شروع کنید


9 تا 10/15 مطالعه اول

10 مین استراحت درجا بدون بلند شدن (10و ربع تا 10 و بیست پنج دقیقه)

10/25 تا 11/40 مطالعه دوم

11/40 تا 12 استراحت کامل با صرف میوه و ...

12 تا 1/5 مطالعه سوم 

1/5 تا 2/5 ناهار و استراحت 

2/5 تا 3/45 مطالعه چهارم

10 مین استراحت درجا (3 و چهل و پنج تا 3 و پنجاه و پنج)

3/55 تا 5/10 مطالعه پنجم

5/10 تا 5/30 استراحت کامل با صرف چایی

5/30 تا 6/45 مطالعه ششم

10 مین استراحت درجا (6وچهل و پنج تا 6و پنجاه و پنج)

6/55 تا 8/10 مطالعه هفتم

8/10 تا 9 شام و استراحت

9 تا 10/15 مطالعه هشتم

10 مین استراحت درجا (10/15 تا 10/25)

10/25 تا 11/40 مطالعه نهم

11/40 تا 12 شب استراحت کامل صرف شیر و ...

12 شب خواب

در این برنامه بازه های مطالعاتی 1 ساعت و ربعی چیده شدن بجز یکی از واحد ها که یک و نیم ساعته
9 تایم مطالعه دارید یعنی = 11 و نیم ساعت مطالعه خام

بغیر از این 11ونیم ساعت مطالعه خام شما 4 استراحت درجا دارید به میزان هر کدام 10 مین که در این تایم ها باید لغت فارسی/عربی/زبان مطالعه و مرور کنید. = یعنی اینجا هم 40 دقیقه لغت مطالعه کردین. (یا حالا هر کار درسی دیگه ای)

تایم ها چرا انقدر دقیق نوشته شدن ؟ مثلا بجای 4 .. 3/55 چون خیال پردازی با در تنگنای زمان قرار گرفتن بحد زیادی کنترل میشه :  )

چرا 1 ساعت و ربعی؟ چون افزایش تنوع باعث افزایش ساعت مطالعه میشه و کیفیت مطالعه رو هم به حد زیادی پیشرفت میده. 9 ساعتی که با خستگی میخونید تبدیل میشه به حدود 12 ساعت بدون خستگی*

----------


## nokia

چهارشنبه 99.12.13
فیزیک1 : 2h + 18t
شیمی1 : 2h + 11t
ریاضی : 2h
زیست1 : 3h
9h + 29t
مجازی : 1h
. 
@mahdi_artur من شمارو تاپیک تحلیل آزمون تگ کردم جواب ندادین  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## haniko

سلام همگی خسته نباشید دیروز 11 ساعت 200 تست
4 ساعت زیست 40 تست
2 ساعت شیمی 35 تست
2 ساعت فیزیک 20 تست
2 ساعت دینی 50 تست
1 ساعت روتین 50 تست

----------


## nokia

پنجشنبه 99.12.14
زیست : 2.15
شیمی 1 : 2.5h + 11t
پک ادبیات : 3h
ریاضی : 1.5h + تعداد تستاشو فردا ادیت میزنم چقد شد
9h
مجازی : 1.15

----------


## indomitable

*


تستای سراسری ۹۴ تا ۹۸ ریاضی رو زدم نوبت ۹۹ رسیده،میترسم برم سراغش
*

----------


## Alikng

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur




خب خب

صبح ساعت 8 و نیم بیدار بشین 

9 شروع کنید


9 تا 10/15 مطالعه اول

10 مین استراحت درجا بدون بلند شدن (10و ربع تا 10 و بیست پنج دقیقه)

10/25 تا 11/40 مطالعه دوم

11/40 تا 12 استراحت کامل با صرف میوه و ...

12 تا 1/5 مطالعه سوم 

1/5 تا 2/5 ناهار و استراحت 

2/5 تا 3/45 مطالعه چهارم

10 مین استراحت درجا (3 و چهل و پنج تا 3 و پنجاه و پنج)

3/55 تا 5/10 مطالعه پنجم

5/10 تا 5/30 استراحت کامل با صرف چایی

5/30 تا 6/45 مطالعه ششم

10 مین استراحت درجا (6وچهل و پنج تا 6و پنجاه و پنج)

6/55 تا 8/10 مطالعه هفتم

8/10 تا 9 شام و استراحت

9 تا 10/15 مطالعه هشتم

10 مین استراحت درجا (10/15 تا 10/25)

10/25 تا 11/40 مطالعه نهم

11/40 تا 12 شب استراحت کامل صرف شیر و ...

12 شب خواب

در این برنامه بازه های مطالعاتی 1 ساعت و ربعی چیده شدن بجز یکی از واحد ها که یک و نیم ساعته
9 تایم مطالعه دارید یعنی = 11 و نیم ساعت مطالعه خام

بغیر از این 11ونیم ساعت مطالعه خام شما 4 استراحت درجا دارید به میزان هر کدام 10 مین که در این تایم ها باید لغت فارسی/عربی/زبان مطالعه و مرور کنید. = یعنی اینجا هم 40 دقیقه لغت مطالعه کردین. (یا حالا هر کار درسی دیگه ای)

تایم ها چرا انقدر دقیق نوشته شدن ؟ مثلا بجای 4 .. 3/55 چون خیال پردازی با در تنگنای زمان قرار گرفتن بحد زیادی کنترل میشه :  )

چرا 1 ساعت و ربعی؟ چون افزایش تنوع باعث افزایش ساعت مطالعه میشه و کیفیت مطالعه رو هم به حد زیادی پیشرفت میده. 9 ساعتی که با خستگی میخونید تبدیل میشه به حدود 12 ساعت بدون خستگی


سلام ممنون از مطالبتون.خصوصا این تقسیم بندی زمانی

میخواستم بدونم برای شروع نکته نویسی از الان چیکار بیاید کرد؟آیا کاربردی که باید بده رو خواهد داشت؟چون بعضی از مطالب رو خوندیم و رد شدیم . همیجوری از یه طرفی بنویسیم و به تدریج در ایستگاه های جبرانی تکلمیلش کنیم؟ و اینکه فقط نکته های تست ها رو بنویسیم یا میتونیم مال درسنامه ها رو هم بنویسیم؟

در مورد کلاس های نکته و تست میتونیم از فیلم های سال های گذشته استفاده کنیم(فارغ از بحث حلال و حرام بودن)یا صبر کنیم امسال هفته یکی ، دو تا فیلم بدن ببینیم؟ منظور این کلاس ها رو کی ببینم حداکثر استفاده رو بتونیم داشته باشیم؟ همینطور در مورد همایش های جمع بندی بهترین بازه کی هست برا دیدن؟
در مورد خلاصه نویسی از الان چه باید کرد؟یا نکته ها رو که بنویسیم کار خلاصه نویسی رو هم میتونه بکنه؟

ممنون میشم در موارد توضیح بدین اگه مناسب دیدن تایپیک جداگانه ای بزنید چون احتمالا هر سوالم، سوال چند نفری باشه یا هم خودتون به وقتش در مورد کلاس های نکته و تست و جمع بندی و .... توضیح میدین که هیچ، در روند طبیعی دخالت نکنیم*

----------


## indomitable

*
دلیل کم بودن این بارش این بود که داشتم کتاب پاک میکردم*

----------


## nokia

جمعه 99.12.15
خب امروز مطالعه نداشتم و یکم فیلم ( درسی ) دیدم و برنامه ریزی و یه سری کارای دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## indomitable

*
رکورد جدیدم رو به خودم شادباش و تهنیت عرض مینمایم.

ازمون سراسری تجربی94:
ادبیات:۶۰٪(۱۶ص،۳غ،۶ نزده) بالاتر نمیره لامصب
عربی:۳۸٪(۱۲ص،۷غ،۶نزده) افت کرده ام.
دینی:۵۷٪(۱۶ص،۵غ،۴ نزده)
زبان:۳۲٪(۹ص،۳غ،۱۳ نزده)*

----------


## nokia

شنبه 99.12.16
مشق عمومی : 1ساعت و 24 تست
ریاضی :1 ساعت و 7 تست
شیمی : 1.5 ساعت درسنامه با 16 تست
دینی : 30دقیقه متن کتاب
فیزیک : 1.5 ساعت درسنامه بهمراه 5 تست
عربی : 30 دقیقه قواعد 
جمعا 6h و 52t
مجازی : 3h .. حالم خوب نبود پناه آوردم به این -_- زیست و زبان و ریاضیمم موند :/

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shr.sh


چهارشنبه 99.12.13
فیزیک1 : 2h + 18t
شیمی1 : 2h + 11t
ریاضی : 2h
زیست1 : 3h
9h + 29t
مجازی : 1h
. 
@mahdi_artur من شمارو تاپیک تحلیل آزمون تگ کردم جواب ندادین 


سلام مجددنوتیف ها خعلی زیاد بود ببخشید ندیدم تگ رو*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Alikng



سلام ممنون از مطالبتون.خصوصا این تقسیم بندی زمانی

میخواستم بدونم برای شروع نکته نویسی از الان چیکار بیاید کرد؟آیا کاربردی که باید بده رو خواهد داشت؟چون بعضی از مطالب رو خوندیم و رد شدیم . همیجوری از یه طرفی بنویسیم و به تدریج در ایستگاه های جبرانی تکلمیلش کنیم؟ و اینکه فقط نکته های تست ها رو بنویسیم یا میتونیم مال درسنامه ها رو هم بنویسیم؟

در مورد کلاس های نکته و تست میتونیم از فیلم های سال های گذشته استفاده کنیم(فارغ از بحث حلال و حرام بودن)یا صبر کنیم امسال هفته یکی ، دو تا فیلم بدن ببینیم؟ منظور این کلاس ها رو کی ببینم حداکثر استفاده رو بتونیم داشته باشیم؟ همینطور در مورد همایش های جمع بندی بهترین بازه کی هست برا دیدن؟
در مورد خلاصه نویسی از الان چه باید کرد؟یا نکته ها رو که بنویسیم کار خلاصه نویسی رو هم میتونه بکنه؟

ممنون میشم در موارد توضیح بدین اگه مناسب دیدن تایپیک جداگانه ای بزنید چون احتمالا هر سوالم، سوال چند نفری باشه یا هم خودتون به وقتش در مورد کلاس های نکته و تست و جمع بندی و .... توضیح میدین که هیچ، در روند طبیعی دخالت نکنیم


سلام به زودی یه تاپیک در این مورد میزنم*

----------


## indomitable

**
 @shr.sh@ عزیز من از دور دنیا در چهار ساعت برای عمومی استفاده میکنم.

----------


## ZAh_Akb

سلام
این دوروز کاربرد مشتق رو خوندم و قسمت  جنین فصل تولید مثل هم خوندم خییلی گوگولی بود :Y (586): ، شیمی هم که امروز کلاس داشتم
و اینکه عربی و ادبیات و دینی هم خوندم و عقب موندگی های عمومی رو رسوندم  :Y (581): اما از فیزیک و تست های زیست  جاموندم
امشب هم باید مثل دیشب بیدار بمونم :Y (623): 

(مامان و بابام پانسیون رو قبول نکردن
میگن بهش اعتباری نیس،خطرناکه و....
منم دیگ زیاد اصرار نکردم ، اصلا شاید به صلاحم نیست :Y (591): )


پ.ن: من تازه این استیکر هارو پیدا کردم خیلی حال میکنم باهاشون :Y (622): 
پ.ن2:چجوری از کسانیکه تو امتیازات پیام میدن تشکر کنیم و پاسخشون رو بدیم؟ :Y (672):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

استار 
برای دوران جمعبندی فروردین هم بهمون برنامه پیشنهادی میدی؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## nokia

یکشنبه 99.12.17
مشق عمومی : 1ساعت و ربع با 25 تست
شیمی : 1.5 ساعت درسنامه و 10 تست
دینی : 30 مین 10 تست
ریاضی : 1.5 ساعت 10 تست
عربی : 30 مین قواعد
زبان : 30 مین گرامر و نوشتن جزوه اش
زیست : 2 ساعت متن کتاب و 15 تست
لغت : 15 مین
8 ساعت و 70 تست ( عه عه !  :Y (447):  )
مجازی : 2h

----------


## Kiard

سلام
همگی خسته نباشید
جمع ۳روز رو مینویسم
۱۷ ساعت تستا رو نشمردم
شب همگی بخیر

----------


## ZAh_Akb

خب  حالاکه برناممو انجام دادم خواب میچسبه
*هنوز یکم انرژی دارم اما تمرکز ندارم.
بامدادتون بخیر  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nokia

دوشنبه 99.12.18
لغت : 15مین
ریاضی : 1.5 ساعت درسنامه با 6 تست
دینی : 30 مین متن کتاب
شیمی : 1.5 ساعت درسنامه و 7 تست
مشق عمومی : 2 ساعت  28 تست
زیست : 2 ساعت 26 تست
7.45 ساعت با 67 تست
مرورای شبانه ام چرا نیس دیگ :/نوشته بود " اگ زمانت برات باارزشه ، کفش بند دار نپوش .. بعد من چن روزه سرجنگ دارم با شاد و عوامل :/
مجازی : 45 مین

----------


## nokia

سه شنبه 99.12.19
شیمی : 1.5 ساعت 18 تست
عربی : 45 دقیقه قواعد
فیزیک : 2 ساعت
مشق ادبیات : 2 ساعت 30 تست
زیست : 1.45 درسنامه 
8 ساعت و 48 تست
مجازی : 1 ساعت

----------


## Kiard

سلام سلام!
۱۰/۵ ساعت ۱۳۶تا تست
موفق باشید

----------


## ZAh_Akb

سلام به همه :39: 
این دو روز زهرا خانوم خیلی کارا کرده هاااا :Y (544):  
میخواستم شب گزارش این دوروز رو بدم اما از ذوق نتونستم :Y (531): 
ریاضی:کاربرد مشتق و مشتق کاملا پروندش بسته شد
زیست: دوازدهم فصل5و6 و زیست یازدهم فصل7 هم به امید خدا تموم شد
فیزیک :تست های موج رو شروع کردم خیلی باحال و اسون بود(همش دلم میخواد تست موج بزنم)
شیمی هم که با کلاس دارم پیش میرم فصل 3 دوازدهم تمام شد و ورودم رو به فصل 4 دوازدهم تبریک میگم :Yahoo (72): 

عمومی ها هیچی نگم سنگین ترم:troll (6):

تازه زهراخانوم یه کار دیگه هم کرده دیروز *11ساعت* خونده :Y (736): 

فعلا....
مراقب خودتون باشین :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nokia

چهارشنبه 99.12.20
ریاضی : 30 مین حل تمرین
زیست : 2 ساعت درسنامه
دینی : 2 ساعت تورق
مشق عمومی : 1.45 با 29 تست
6.15 ساعت و 29 تست
مجازی : 1 ساعت

----------


## nokia

پنجشنبه 99.12.21
آزمون دادم  
تحلیل آزمون 5h
مجازی : 1h

خب  :Yahoo (4):  باید بگم از وقتی آزمون دادم تو چشای خودم نمیتونم نگا کنم ! چه درصداییه اینا خووو .. ولی دم استارتر گرم با ایده اش ! به خودم اومدم  :Yahoo (4): آزمون سنجش دادم و آممم .. پاسخنامه اش خیلی نچسب بود ! خیلییی ! و کلی وقت سر پیدا کردن یه سری مطلب ازم گرفت جدول تحلیل آزمون کشیدم اصن ماه  :Yahoo (4):  ذوق و شوق هنری رو ریختم رو کاغذ .. یه پکیجی از تابلوی عیدکانون و اینور اونور و دانسته های قبلی خودم ساختم ^^

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> پنجشنبه 99.12.21
> آزمون دادم  
> تحلیل آزمون 5h
> مجازی : 1h
> 
> خب  باید بگم از وقتی آزمون دادم تو چشای خودم نمیتونم نگا کنم ! چه درصداییه اینا خووو .. ولی دم استارتر گرم با ایده اش ! به خودم اومدم آزمون سنجش دادم و آممم .. پاسخنامه اش خیلی نچسب بود ! خیلییی ! و کلی وقت سر پیدا کردن یه سری مطلب ازم گرفت جدول تحلیل آزمون کشیدم اصن ماه  ذوق و شوق هنری رو ریختم رو کاغذ .. یه پکیجی از تابلوی عیدکانون و اینور اونور و دانسته های قبلی خودم ساختم ^^



آفررین سرعت عمل :Yahoo (83):  
خوشم اومد  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## nokia

جمعه 99.12.22
تحلیل آزمون : 6ساعت
مجازی : 1.5 ساعت

----------


## nokia

شنبه 99.12.23
مشق ادبیات : 2ساعت و 29 تست
زیست : 2 ساعت
شیمی : 2.5 ساعت
ریاضی : 1.5 ساعت تمرین تکرار ..
8 ساعت 29 تست
مجازی : 30 مین

اینطور که بوش میاد ، فردا رو درس تعطیله و باید یه تکونی به وضع اسفناک اتاقم بدم .. لپ کلوم اینکه " کوزتی سلام (: "

----------


## nokia

دوشنبه 99.12.25
لغت : 30 مین
فیزیک : 4 ساعت برا امتحان
دینی : 1 ساعت
مشق ادبیات : 2 ساعت 29 تست
زیست : 1 ساعت 15 تست
8.5 ساعت
دیروز رو نخوندمچهارشنبه سوری هم مبارک ^^

----------


## nokia

سه شنبه 99.12.26
مشق عمومی : 1.5 ساعت 29 تست
فیزیک : 3.5 ساعت تمرین تکرار
5ساعت 29 تست

----------


## nokia

چهارشنبه 99.12.27
ریاضی : 3 ساعت تمرین
مشق عمومی : 2 ساعت و 29 تست
عربی : 1.5 ساعت 15 تست
زیست : 1.5 ساعت
8 ساعت 44 تست
تو ویسش میگفت " وااااااقعا برات متاسفم اگ کاراتو نگه داشتی از شنبه از اول عید شروع کنی و تهش شنبه هم میشه و میبینی عین بقیه ی روزاس ! " پاشیم .. ! پاشیم که طرف متاسفه .

----------


## nokia

پنجشنبه 99.12.28
آزمون دادم و 4ساعت تحلیلش ؛)

----------


## nokia

جمعه 99.12.29
تحلیل آزمون : 4ساعت
دینی : 1ساعت
زیست : 1.5 ساعت
6.5 ساعت
میگفتن اسفند امسال 30 روزه که :/همینجا قول میدم .. قول میدم دیگه تمومه و هیچوقت اینکارو نمیکنم هیچوقت .

----------


## nokia

شنبه 99.12.30
45 مین مطالعه داشتم و 3.5 ساعت مجازی  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## nokia

یکشنبه 1400.1.1 
شیمی مسائل : 3 ساعت و 8 تست
مشق عمومی : 3 ساعت و ربع بدون تست
مرور : 1 ساعت
روتین :45 مین
8 ساعت
مجازی : 2 ساعت

----------


## geschenk

سلام.این برنامه برای از الان به بعد هم جواب میده؟

اگه جواب منفیه میشه راهنمایی کنید درخصوص شروع صفری و از الان.

----------


## ZAh_Akb

> سلام.این برنامه برای از الان به بعد هم جواب میده؟
> 
> اگه جواب منفیه میشه راهنمایی کنید درخصوص شروع صفری و از الان.




سلام قطعا میشه قطعا
شک نکن که میشه 
تا اخر برنامه رو نگاه کن 
برای خودت تاریخ بندی کن کی تموم میشه درسا کی جمعبندیت شروع میشه و...
بشین از امروز بخون
بسم الله

----------


## Fatemehphy

سلام برنامه دوم که برای زدن آزمون و کنکور هست رو هم بعدا قرار می دید؟

----------


## indomitable

_

ازمون سراسری ریاضی۹۹:
ادبیات:۳۷
عربی:۶۰
دینی:۶۵
زبان: ۲۰
آزمون سراسری تجربی ۹۹:
ادبیات:۵۳
عربی:۳۸
دینی:۷۳
زبان:۱۲
آزمون سراسری انسانی۹۹:
ادبیات:۳۷
عربی:۴۵
دینی:۶۰
زبان:_۱ 
آزمون سراسری هنر۹۹:
ادبیات:۵۳
عربی:۵۶
دینی:۶۹
زبان:۲۴ 


 @mahdi_artur@_

----------


## indomitable

_دوره دومش مال چه موقعس این تاپیک؟



آپ
_

----------


## ZAh_Akb

سلام
دیشب رفتیم مصلی خیلی خوب بود :Yahoo (8):  هوا خنک،  :Y (677): .
 خییلییی عالی بود. منم کنکورمو دادم اولین کارم اینه که برم کلاس رانندگی

خب حالا ببینیم زهرا خانم چه کرده :Yahoo (106): 
دینی یازدهم تمام(دودرس اخر موند)+مرور دینی دهم
ادبیات دستور(گروه اسمی + گروه فعلی)
زبان دوازدهم درس 1و2(اخجون فقط یه درس مونده :Yahoo (10): )
عربی جزوه ترکیب+مرور جزوه فعل
زیست فصل 4و 5 دهم مرور با تست
فیزیک  فصل حرکت شناسی ( قسمت شتاب ثابت حذف شده.کلا گیجید منو امروز . با  خودم  گفتم شتاب ثابت حذف بشه خب از جزوه ی یحیوی چیا رو بخونم چیا رو  نخونم :Y (452): . اخه اون خیلی به شتاب ثابت اهمیت داده. پس تصمیم گرفتم کل جزوه رو بخونم اما از تو میکرو تست های محذوف(حال کردین :Yahoo (16):  بر وزن مفعول) رو نزنم.)

از هر کدوم هم دو سه کیلو تست زدم :Y (637): 

فردا یا پس فردا هم از شر خوندن و مرور  این عمومی های کسل و در عین حال موثر راحت میشم میرم واسه ازمون :Y (732): 

و یه تشکر ویژه از خودم :Y (592): 



این تاپیک همیشه این اخراست، به سختی پیدا میشه. :Yahoo (114): 
با اینجال من دوسش دارم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ZAh_Akb

یعنی من هر موق میخوام بیام این تاپیک باید برم تو امتیازاتم ببینم کیا از این تاپیک بهم امتیاز دادن بعدش هم بیام اینجا
این تاپیک همیشه گُم میشه.

سلام بعد از 5 روز :Yahoo (16): 
عمومی ها تمام شدن بالاخره :Yahoo (15): ( این عمومی ها خیلی بچه های بدی هستن :Y (586):  خیلی منو اذیت کردن :Y (608): ، همش اعتماد بنفسمو میوردن پایین و من توهم فراموشی میگرفتم مخصا این بچهه (دینی :Y (629): ) خلاصه دلو به دریا زدم و دیروز ازمون جامع عمومی زدم، چقدر خوب بود چقدررر، حیف و صد حیف که زودتر شروع نکردم :Y (403): . اما ایرادی نداری تموم این 37 تا ازمون رو میزنم :Y (748): . قشنگ کل درسا تو یه ازمون 100 سواله مرور میشه. خیلی شیک :Y (531): )

از دیروز یه سر یه این بچه های تخصص زدم، خوشم اومد ازشون :Yahoo (9): ، اهل اذیت نبودن زودی بیاد میومدن :Y (435):  ، فقظ باید کلی(تو بخون کلککلللییییییی) تست بزنم :Yahoo (112): 

حرکت شناسی با تست های میکرو(ویژه دوماه پایانی) تمام+یادداشت نکات :Yahoo (4): 
زیست گیاهی یازدهم در حال مرور شدن و تمام شدن :Yahoo (5): 
شروع مرور شیمی دوازدهم :Yahoo (105): 
ریاضی اتمام احتمال(خیلی بچه پرو بود :Yahoo (114): ) شروع هندسه :Yahoo (39): 
خب بچه ها جون من رفتم فاز 2 برنامه یعنی مرور بچه های تخصص :Y (503):  و ازمون عمومی و حفظ شدن خط به خط دینی :Y (623): 
برنامم تا 20 روز سنگینه  :Y (597): بعدش فاز3  :Y (482): 

این خیلی خنده داره( :Y (742): ) خخ

من برم کلی بخونم تا بعد بیام یه گزاشکار پر و پیمون بدم :Y (488): 

تشکر ویژه از خودم :Yahoo (37):  :Y (742):

----------


## Zolghadr

سلام 
یه سری پی دی افی در مورد محاسبات اینا بود فرستاده بود که توسط یه دبیر فیزیکی نوشته شده بود من نتونستم پیدا کنم تو انجمن شما میفرستید؟

----------


## Zolghadr

> *اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 
> **
> قوانین ؟
> منظم باشید (نظم)
> راه نمود داشته باشید (رهنمود یا همون برنامه مطالعاتی)
> گذشتن از خود برای دو مورد بالا رو جدی بگیرید (از خود گذشتگی)
> سه مورد بالا در پانسیون باید رعایت بشه.
> *
> *مورد اول (نظم)
> ...


سلام من امسال بعد ۳ سال پشت کنکوری رتبم ۱۲۰۰۰ شد بنظرتون اگر این برنامه از الان اجرا بشه منظم میتونه رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ بده؟ 
بعد آقای  غفوری شما  مشاوره خصوصی هم میدید ویا کانالی یا پیجی  دارید که مطالبتون رو گذاشته باشید

----------


## ZAh_Akb

اخییییییییی یادش بخیر :Yahoo (94):

----------


## 2001HOSSEIN

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
با اجازه مهدی جان من این برنامه رو شروع میکنم 
+ یه خورده تغییرات برای خودم 
فقط چون تازه شروع کردم هر روز حدود 1.5 روز برا من میشه امید وارم زود تر برسم به کلش

*

----------


## 2001HOSSEIN

*روز اول 
*

----------


## _Hamid_

*با این که من صفر نیستم اما این برنامه خوبه منتها مشکل اینجاست که حدود یک ماه که ماه رمضان هست رو حساب نکرده ، به شخصه وقتی روزه میگیرم نهایت 6 ساعت میتونم مطالعه کنم ، چه شب بیدار بمونم ، چه شب بخوابم*

----------


## hannaneh.b

سلام مرسی بابت این برنامه خوب
سوالی که دارم اینه که اگه نشداون قسمت ازدرسی که مشخص کردین تواون روزمطالعه بشه چیکاربایدبکنم؟مثلانتونستم فصل1سال دهم روتو4ساعت تموم کنم اونوقت همونطورکه ناقص مونده نگه دارم واسه زمانی که اون فصل مرورمیشه وفصل بعدی روشروع کنم؟
یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه من نمی دونم چجوری می تونم تو5دقیقه20لغت عربی بخونم!یعنی من تو5دقیقه 3-4تالغت می خونم!راه حلی برای این مورددارین؟


> *اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 
> **
> قوانین ؟
> منظم باشید (نظم)
> راه نمود داشته باشید (رهنمود یا همون برنامه مطالعاتی)
> گذشتن از خود برای دو مورد بالا رو جدی بگیرید (از خود گذشتگی)
> سه مورد بالا در پانسیون باید رعایت بشه.
> *
> *مورد اول (نظم)
> ...

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام مرسی بابت این برنامه خوب
> سوالی که دارم اینه که اگه نشداون قسمت ازدرسی که مشخص کردین تواون روزمطالعه بشه چیکاربایدبکنم؟مثلانتونستم فصل1سال دهم روتو4ساعت تموم کنم اونوقت همونطورکه ناقص مونده نگه دارم واسه زمانی که اون فصل مرورمیشه وفصل بعدی روشروع کنم؟
> یه سوال دیگه هم اینکه من نمی دونم چجوری می تونم تو5دقیقه20لغت عربی بخونم!یعنی من تو5دقیقه 3-4تالغت می خونم!راه حلی برای این مورددارین؟


سلام فک کنم دیره ولی الان دیدم پیامتونو 
1- همیشه مهم ترین بخش برنامه ریزی قبل از اجرا اولویت دادن به وظایف بر اساس شرایط خاص خودتونه. این که کدوم بخش دارای اهمیت بیشتر یا بطور کلی سطح دشواری بالاتری نسبت به بقیه بخش هاست رو هر انسانی (نه لزوما مشاور) میتونه با بررسی سوالات کنکور های دو سه سال اخیر نظام جدید متوجه بشه ولی این که برای دانش آموز X کدام مباحث سخت تر آموخته و تثبیت میشن یا در کدام مباحث احتمالا دچار مشکل خواهد شد یا برعکس در چه مباحثی خیلی سریع تر از یک برنامه کلی و نقشه راه از پیش ترسیم شده قابلیت مانور داره رو دقیقا شخص دانش آموز X میتونه که مشخص کنه. پس بهتره با برنامه های از پیش نوشته شده (نه فقط برنامه این تاپیک بلکه هر برنامه ای که سراسر این کره خاکی به شما ارائه شد) بعنوان یک نقشه کلی و صرفا یک نمونه و تمثیل عمومی کمک کننده و جهت دهنده به روند حرکت شما در مسیر باقی تا کنکور رفتار کنید. به این صورت که ابتدا چند هفته ای (حداکثر 15 روز با توجه به محدودیت زمانی و نزدیک بودن کنکور به زمان حال) با اجرای مقداری از بودجه بندی برنامه، درس خواندن خودتون رو استارت بزنید و سعی کنید پارامتر های وابسته به اجرای برنامه (مثل تایم بیداری، تایم خواب، تایم مطالعه و سایر روتین های زندگی شخصی تون) رو در این مدت کوتاه تنظیم (کم و زیاد) و تثبیت و روند مطالعه خودتون رو در قالب اعداد و ارقام در طول این مدت ثبت کنید. طومار حاصله از ثبت روند طی شده در نهایت در پروسه شخصی سازی هر برنامه و بودجه کلی (نه فقط این برنامه بلکه هر بودجه بندی که به شما ارائه کنند) کمک حال شماست. لازمه این کار (شخصی سازی) آشنایی با سرعت پیش روی خودتون و از همه مهم تر حداقل توان اجرایی شماست. در غیر این صورت انجام هر برنامه ای به شکست خواهد انجامید. پس از طی این فرآیند حالا با خیال راحت مطابق سرعت و توان خودتون قسمتی/کل بودجه برنامه رو اجرا کنید. همیشه یادتون باشه مهم نیست شما کل برنامه رو اجرا کنید. مهم اینه شما کل توان تون رو برای اجرای برنامه به شکل درست و اصولی بکار بگیرید. دروس تخصصی رو که باید برسونید ولی اگر فرصت نشد میتونید از عمومی ها بودجه کمتری (یا تنوع کمتری در هر روز) جلو ببرید. ولی نکته مهمی که وجود داره این هست که حداقل ساعت مطالعه قابل قبول برای شروع از الان که به موفقیت ختم بشه 10 الی 12 ساعته که اگر کمتر از این بخونید قطعا در اجرای هر برنامه شروع صفری به مشکل میخورید. چون لازمه جبران و رسیدن به داوطلبان سخت کوشی که از ماه های پیش شروع کردند و الان به تایم 12 ساعت در روز و 400 تست رسیدن این نیست که شما از تایم 4 ساعت شروع کنید و تا یک ماه تازه به 5 ساعت برسید و بعدش کار رو رها کنید و ناامید بشید. مطلقا هیچ منطقی پشت شروع از صفر از 4 ساعت در دی و بهمن و اسفند نیست. باید از هر تایمی که شروع کردین نهایتا بتونید در طی حداکثر 15 روز به 10 ساعت و حتی بیشتر برسونید. 

2- فصل هایی که کلا موند در بازه های مرور بخونید؟ نه. چرا؟ چون بازه مرور اسمش روشه "زمان مرور و جمع بندی کلی" در این بازه ها باید بپردازید به مرور فصل هایی که قبلا خوندین، آزمون بزنید، رفع اشکال کنید و بطور کلی مطالب گم شده رو دوباره در ذهن زنده کنید تا بخشی که مطالعه کردین و قبلا وقت گذاشتید سوخت نشه. اما بخش هایی که ناقص مونده رو میتونید در این بازه ها حداقل یک درسنامه بخونید و فقط تست های کنکور چند سال اخیرش رو حل کنید.

3- در مورد آخرین سوال تون، یکی یه حرف قشنگی زد قبلا که خیلی واسم جالب بود، می گفت: یه نفر از نظر ژنتیکی یه طوریه که خوب میفهمه ،سریع میفهمه و میخونه ، یه ساعت که میخونه اندازه سه ساعت یه آدمی هست که ژنتیکش یه طور دیگست، حالا شما بلند شو برو جلوی سازمان سنجش بگو که من ژنتیکم کلا یه‌ جوریه که مطالب و باید سه برابر دیگران بخونم تا اندازه اونا متوجه بشم ، قطعا زنگ میزنن اورژانس تا به  وضعیتتون رسیدگی بشه. نه اینکه باور نداشته باشن ، بلکه براشون نامفهومه که چرا این طرف اومده این چیزا رو به من میگه. 
کنکور یه ورق کاغذه که دستگاه تصحیح کننده فقط جوابا رو میشناسه ، تموم شد و رفت . شرایط بدی که حل نمیشه چاره‌ش تحمله ، اگر تحملش کنی دستگاه مصحح کارشو انجام میده ، تحملشم نکنی بازم کارش و انجام میده . 
ماها اون اهمیتی که فک میکنیم برای دیگران داریم رو نداریم. کی میخوایم این و بفهمیم؟؟!!
حالا این مشکلی که شما گفتید هم به نظرم اولا: مشکل نیست. (مگر این که خیلی سرعت تون پایین باشه و طبیعی نباشه که اینطور نیست) این وسط مشاوران، دلال ها و قاچاقیان علمی و عملی (!) زیادی برای نیازی که مطرح کردین (نیاز به تند خوان شدن!) اومدن و یک سری دوره های فیک، کپی و آشغال تحت عناوین "یک شبه کل کتاب های حهان را بخوان و همه رو شگفت زده کن" ، " دوره الماسی تند خوانی فشرده در 3 ساعت" و .... راه اندازی کردند یا یک سری مشاور معلوم الحال کنکوری و غیر کنکوری یه سری توصیه های کلی و عموما ناکارآمد رو از روی منبع x کپی و توصیه کردن و .... ولی  واقعیت اینه که هیچ شخصی غیر از خودت نمیدونه دقیقا مشکل از کجاست که سر یک صفحه زیست 3 ساعت تلف کردی. شاید اصلا تلف نکردی و راهت درست بوده و اون صفحه واقعا مطالب مهمی داشته که در کنکور امسال از همون یک صفحه 3 تست مستقیم مطرح شد و .... پس نگران نباش. ادامه بده به این روند و کم کم خودت مشکل رو ریشه یابی و حل کن. (البته ممکنم هست وسواس مشکل اصلی باشه، در این صورت باید به ذهنت بقبولونی که قرار نیست این اولین و آخرین باری باشه که داری این 20 لغت رو میخونی، ولی اگر با همین سرعت روی لغت ها وقت تلف کنی این آخرین باری میشه که چشمت به این لغت ها میفته و قطعا همگی رو فراموش خواهی کرد، اینطوری شاید ذهنت کوتاه اومد و سریع تر از هر لغتی به لغت بعدی کوچ کرد)

----------


## hannaneh.b

خیلی ممنونم ازتون که اینقدروقت گذاشتین وکامل توضیح دادین لطف کردین متوجه شدم


> سلام فک کنم دیره ولی الان دیدم پیامتونو 
> 1- همیشه مهم ترین بخش برنامه ریزی قبل از اجرا اولویت دادن به وظایف بر اساس شرایط خاص خودتونه. این که کدوم بخش دارای اهمیت بیشتر یا بطور کلی سطح دشواری بالاتری نسبت به بقیه بخش هاست رو هر انسانی (نه لزوما مشاور) میتونه با بررسی سوالات کنکور های دو سه سال اخیر نظام جدید متوجه بشه ولی این که برای دانش آموز X کدام مباحث سخت تر آموخته و تثبیت میشن یا در کدام مباحث احتمالا دچار مشکل خواهد شد یا برعکس در چه مباحثی خیلی سریع تر از یک برنامه کلی و نقشه راه از پیش ترسیم شده قابلیت مانور داره رو دقیقا شخص دانش آموز X میتونه که مشخص کنه. پس بهتره با برنامه های از پیش نوشته شده (نه فقط برنامه این تاپیک بلکه هر برنامه ای که سراسر این کره خاکی به شما ارائه شد) بعنوان یک نقشه کلی و صرفا یک نمونه و تمثیل عمومی کمک کننده و جهت دهنده به روند حرکت شما در مسیر باقی تا کنکور رفتار کنید. به این صورت که ابتدا چند هفته ای (حداکثر 15 روز با توجه به محدودیت زمانی و نزدیک بودن کنکور به زمان حال) با اجرای مقداری از بودجه بندی برنامه، درس خواندن خودتون رو استارت بزنید و سعی کنید پارامتر های وابسته به اجرای برنامه (مثل تایم بیداری، تایم خواب، تایم مطالعه و سایر روتین های زندگی شخصی تون) رو در این مدت کوتاه تنظیم (کم و زیاد) و تثبیت و روند مطالعه خودتون رو در قالب اعداد و ارقام در طول این مدت ثبت کنید. طومار حاصله از ثبت روند طی شده در نهایت در پروسه شخصی سازی هر برنامه و بودجه کلی (نه فقط این برنامه بلکه هر بودجه بندی که به شما ارائه کنند) کمک حال شماست. لازمه این کار (شخصی سازی) آشنایی با سرعت پیش روی خودتون و از همه مهم تر حداقل توان اجرایی شماست. در غیر این صورت انجام هر برنامه ای به شکست خواهد انجامید. پس از طی این فرآیند حالا با خیال راحت مطابق سرعت و توان خودتون قسمتی/کل بودجه برنامه رو اجرا کنید. همیشه یادتون باشه مهم نیست شما کل برنامه رو اجرا کنید. مهم اینه شما کل توان تون رو برای اجرای برنامه به شکل درست و اصولی بکار بگیرید. دروس تخصصی رو که باید برسونید ولی اگر فرصت نشد میتونید از عمومی ها بودجه کمتری (یا تنوع کمتری در هر روز) جلو ببرید. ولی نکته مهمی که وجود داره این هست که حداقل ساعت مطالعه قابل قبول برای شروع از الان که به موفقیت ختم بشه 10 الی 12 ساعته که اگر کمتر از این بخونید قطعا در اجرای هر برنامه شروع صفری به مشکل میخورید. چون لازمه جبران و رسیدن به داوطلبان سخت کوشی که از ماه های پیش شروع کردند و الان به تایم 12 ساعت در روز و 400 تست رسیدن این نیست که شما از تایم 4 ساعت شروع کنید و تا یک ماه تازه به 5 ساعت برسید و بعدش کار رو رها کنید و ناامید بشید. مطلقا هیچ منطقی پشت شروع از صفر از 4 ساعت در دی و بهمن و اسفند نیست. باید از هر تایمی که شروع کردین نهایتا بتونید در طی حداکثر 15 روز به 10 ساعت و حتی بیشتر برسونید. 
> 
> 2- فصل هایی که کلا موند در بازه های مرور بخونید؟ نه. چرا؟ چون بازه مرور اسمش روشه "زمان مرور و جمع بندی کلی" در این بازه ها باید بپردازید به مرور فصل هایی که قبلا خوندین، آزمون بزنید، رفع اشکال کنید و بطور کلی مطالب گم شده رو دوباره در ذهن زنده کنید تا بخشی که مطالعه کردین و قبلا وقت گذاشتید سوخت نشه. اما بخش هایی که ناقص مونده رو میتونید در این بازه ها حداقل یک درسنامه بخونید و فقط تست های کنکور چند سال اخیرش رو حل کنید.
> 
> 3- در مورد آخرین سوال تون، یکی یه حرف قشنگی زد قبلا که خیلی واسم جالب بود، می گفت: یه نفر از نظر ژنتیکی یه طوریه که خوب میفهمه ،سریع میفهمه و میخونه ، یه ساعت که میخونه اندازه سه ساعت یه آدمی هست که ژنتیکش یه طور دیگست، حالا شما بلند شو برو جلوی سازمان سنجش بگو که من ژنتیکم کلا یه‌ جوریه که مطالب و باید سه برابر دیگران بخونم تا اندازه اونا متوجه بشم ، قطعا زنگ میزنن اورژانس تا به  وضعیتتون رسیدگی بشه. نه اینکه باور نداشته باشن ، بلکه براشون نامفهومه که چرا این طرف اومده این چیزا رو به من میگه. 
> کنکور یه ورق کاغذه که دستگاه تصحیح کننده فقط جوابا رو میشناسه ، تموم شد و رفت . شرایط بدی که حل نمیشه چاره‌ش تحمله ، اگر تحملش کنی دستگاه مصحح کارشو انجام میده ، تحملشم نکنی بازم کارش و انجام میده . 
> ماها اون اهمیتی که فک میکنیم برای دیگران داریم رو نداریم. کی میخوایم این و بفهمیم؟؟!!
> حالا این مشکلی که شما گفتید هم به نظرم اولا: مشکل نیست. (مگر این که خیلی سرعت تون پایین باشه و طبیعی نباشه که اینطور نیست) این وسط مشاوران، دلال ها و قاچاقیان علمی و عملی (!) زیادی برای نیازی که مطرح کردین (نیاز به تند خوان شدن!) اومدن و یک سری دوره های فیک، کپی و آشغال تحت عناوین "یک شبه کل کتاب های حهان را بخوان و همه رو شگفت زده کن" ، " دوره الماسی تند خوانی فشرده در 3 ساعت" و .... راه اندازی کردند یا یک سری مشاور معلوم الحال کنکوری و غیر کنکوری یه سری توصیه های کلی و عموما ناکارآمد رو از روی منبع x کپی و توصیه کردن و .... ولی  واقعیت اینه که هیچ شخصی غیر از خودت نمیدونه دقیقا مشکل از کجاست که سر یک صفحه زیست 3 ساعت تلف کردی. شاید اصلا تلف نکردی و راهت درست بوده و اون صفحه واقعا مطالب مهمی داشته که در کنکور امسال از همون یک صفحه 3 تست مستقیم مطرح شد و .... پس نگران نباش. ادامه بده به این روند و کم کم خودت مشکل رو ریشه یابی و حل کن. (البته ممکنم هست وسواس مشکل اصلی باشه، در این صورت باید به ذهنت بقبولونی که قرار نیست این اولین و آخرین باری باشه که داری این 20 لغت رو میخونی، ولی اگر با همین سرعت روی لغت ها وقت تلف کنی این آخرین باری میشه که چشمت به این لغت ها میفته و قطعا همگی رو فراموش خواهی کرد، اینطوری شاید ذهنت کوتاه اومد و سریع تر از هر لغتی به لغت بعدی کوچ کرد)

----------


## Leciel

*Up.*

----------


## Aliva00

سلام خسته نباشید امیدوارم حال همتون خوب باشه 
اولین گزارش خودم را میدم درسته که عین اون و کامل نیست ولی خب قطعا گاماس گاماس به اون ساعت مطالعه بالا میرسم 
جمعه ۱ بهمن 
زیست ۱ فصل ۳ گفتار ۱ .۲ _____۳ ساعت + ۵۰ تا تست 
دینی فصل ۱و ۲ ۲ ساعت + ۶۰ تست 
زبان فصل یک ۲۰ تا تست گرامر + ۳۰ تا تست لغت ۱:۳۰ 

مجموع ۷  ساعت ( همراه با روتین ) + ۱۸۰ تا تست

----------


## Aliva00

سلام خسته نباشید امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
شنبه ۲ بهمن 
زیست دهم فصل سه ادامه ۲ ساعت +۴۰ تا تست 
دینی فصل ۳ ۱ ساعت + ۳۰ تا تست 
فیزیک الکتریسیته ساکن خازن ۴۰ تا تست 
زبان گرامر ۱ ساعت ۴۰ تا تست 
شیمی ۳۰ تا تست + ۱ ساعت 

مجموع ۸ ساعت +۲۰۰ تا تست ( همراه با روتین)

----------


## Aliva00

سلام دوستان حالتون چطوره ؟ 
یکشنبه ۳ بهمن 
زیست ادامه برنامه و مرور فصل یک دهم ۳ ساعت + ۴۰ تست 
دینی خواندن درس ۴ ۱ ساعت 
شیمی دهم حل تست ۱:۳۰ ساعت + ۳۰تا تست 
عربی درس ۲ ترجمه ۵۴ تا تست قواعد ۳۰ تا تست ۱/۵ ساعت 

مجموع ۷ ساعت +۱۵۴ تا تست ( بدون روتین)

----------


## Aliva00

سلام خسته نباشید امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه/
دوشنبه ۴ بهمن 
زیست تست فصل یک ۱/۵ + ۴۰ تا تست 
دینی درس ۵ + ۴۰ تا تست درس ۴ ۱/۵
فیزیک ساکن + ۳۰ تا تست + ۱/۵
شیمی آزمون های قلم چی پارسال ۳۰ تا تست ۱ ساعت 
روتین عمومی ۱ ساعت ۲۵ تا تست 
زبان ۱ ساعت مرور قواعد + ۲۰ تا تست 
مجموع ۸ ساعت +۱۸۵ تا تست

----------


## Aliva00

سلام خسته نباشید امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
سه شنبه 5 بهمن 
دینی 40 تا تست آزمونی (لرنیتو)،+۱/۱۵
زیست دهم گوارش و فصل یک ۵۰ تا تست ۱/۵ ساعت
شیمی آزمون کانون ۲۵ تا تست ۰/۳۰ 
زیست یازدهم حرکت ۱/۵ ۳۰ تا تست 
زبان تست واژگان ۳۰ تا ۳۰ دقیقه 
ادبیات تست های قرابت درس ۱ تا ۵ ۳۰ تا تست ۱ ساعت 
ریاضی مرور دنباله با ۲۰ تا تست ۳۰ دقیقه
مجموع ۸ ساعت +۲۲۵ تا تست 
این چند روز برای اینکه بیشتر آزمون میزنم برای قلم چی ساعت مطالعه پایینه فردا و پس فردا چون مرور ساعت مطالعم بالاتر هست 
به امید روزهای خوب  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Aliva00

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
چهارشنبه ۶ بهمن 
دینی ۳۰ تا تست + ۱ ساعت 
ریاضی ۶۰ تا تست +۲ساعت 
زیست ۱۰۰ تا تست +۳ساعت 
ادبیات ۳۰ تا تست + ۴۰ دقیقه 
زبان ۶۰ تا تست + ۱/۵ ساعت 
فیزیک ۱/۵ ساعت +۳۰ تا تست 
مجموع ۱۰ ساعت +۳۱۰ تا تست :Yahoo (99):

----------


## erfan.soltani

سلام من فردا البته بهتره بگم امروز 7بهمن میخوام شروع کنم از 100%-  کاریم ندارم به اینکه میشه نمیشه یا چی فقط میخوام انجامش بدم  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## erfan.soltani

سلام امروز 7بهمن بودو من نشستم یه سری کارارو انجام دادم 

از جمله آماده سازی ادوات درس خوندن :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

ولی بیشتر از همه روی برنامه کار کردم یه برنامه نوشتم که فک کنم اگه انجامش بدم قطعا بدانید و آگاه شوید 100% انسان نیستم اصلا اصلا بهتره بکم زمینی نیستم :Yahoo (77): 

حالا هم باکی نیست بخابیمو بلند شیم ببینم چی میشه :Yahoo (111): 



K.O.H

----------


## Aliva00

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه 
پنجشنبه ۷ بهمن 
زیست ۱/۵ ۴۰ تا تست 
دینی ۱ ساعت + ۳۰ تا تست 
ریاضی ۳۰ دقیقه ۲۵ تا تست 
شیمی ۱۵ تا تست ۳۰ دقیق 
مرور لغات فارسی ۱ ساعت 
مجموع ۴/۵ ساعت + ۱۱۰ تا تست 
متاسفانه امروز صبح ما که از خواب بلند شدیم دیدیم برف میاد ما هم رفتیم بیرون کلی عشق و حال وقتی برگشتم آنقدر خسته بودم که مجبور شدم بر خلاف میلم قهوه بخورم تا نخوابم ولی بدتر زد معده مارو نابود کرد هیچی دیگه تا یکم خوندیم بعد فهمیدم امروز فوتبال داره خیلی جلو خودم گرفتم که نبینم ولی چون صعود ایران معلوم میشد نمیشه. ندید هیچی دیگه الان که اینو دارم می‌نویسم آزمون دارم فردا و دارم به سرعت لغات فارسی میخونم :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Aliva00

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و جمعه خوبی داشته باشید ( البته با کاظم و آزموناش خیلی خوش نمی‌گذره ولی خب چه میشه کرد)
جمعه ۸ بهمن ۱۴۰۰ 
آزمون کانون فرهنگی آموزش، قلم چی تقریبا یه سه ساعتی شد 
تحلیل آزمون فقط درس ریاضی و کمی شیمی بقیش فردا ( ۲ ساعت )
برنامه ریزی و نظارت و کنترل ۱ ساعت و نیم 
زبان لغات انگلیسی درس یک یازدهم +۳۰ تا تست ۱ ساعت 
 مجموع ۷/۵ + نامشخص تا تست 

هعیییی یادمه هفته پیش این موقع اولین گزارش کارمو دادم 
همینقدر سریع 
شب خوش

----------


## Aliva00

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه و زندگی نرمال باشه
شنبه ۹ بهمن 
زیست گفتار ۱, فصل پنج بدون تست ۱/۵ 
دینی درس ۷ ۱ ساعت 
زبان درس یک ۳۰ تا تست 
شیمی فصل ۳ دوازدهم ۲ ساعت + ۳۰ تا تست 

مجموع ۷ ساعت + ۸۰ تا تست با روتین

----------


## Aliva00

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
یکشنبه 10 بهمن 
دینی درس 7 1/5 
زیست خواندن گفتار 2 +25 تا تست 1/5
شیمی خواندن و پایان بودجه بندی آزمون +40 تا تست +2 ساعت 
زبان واژه یازدهم 30 تا تست +1ساعت
مجموع 7 ساعت +110 تا تست

----------


## Aliva00

سلام و عرض ادب و احترام فراوان به شما ها 
دوشنبه ۱۱ بهمن 
ریاضی ویدیو + تست ۲۵, تا فصل مشتق ۱/۵ 
دینی ۴۰ذتا تست فصل ۷ ۱/۵ 
زیست فصل پنج گفتار ۳ + ۳۰ تا تست + ۲ ساعت 
فیزیک فصل یک دهم ۱ ساعت 
شیمی فصل ۳ ۱ ساعت + ۳۰ تا تست 
برنامه ریزی ۱ ساعت 
مجموع ۹ ساعت +۱۳۰ تا تست 

نه خوابم میاد نه مایلم به بیداری

----------


## Aliva00

سلام به همه دل انگیزان انجمن دیشب نبودم حدود 5 ساعت بیشتر نخونده بودم 
چهارشنبه 13 بهمن 
دینی درس یک یازدهم 1/5 +20 تا تست 
شیمی فصل یک 24 تا تست 
زیست 1/5 + 30 تا تست 
فیزیک 50 تا تست از اندازه گیری 1/5
عربی 1 ساعت 
زیست یازدهم 1 ساعت 
زبان 1 ساعت +30 تا تست 
مجموع 8 ساعت +160 تا تست 
فردا می‌خوام رکورد ساعت مطالعه و تست رو بزنم

----------


## Aliva00

سلام امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه ببخشید دیشب خواب موندم 
پنجشنبه ۱۴ بهمن 
دینی ۱/۵ ۴۰ تا تست 
زیست ۱/۵ ۲۵ تا تست 
فیزیک ۱/۵ ۳۰ تا تست 
عربی ۱ ساعت +۳۰ تا تست 
شیمی ۳۵ تا تست ۱/۵ 
مجموع ۸ ساعت + ۱۷۰:تا تست

----------


## Aliva00

سلام و.....
جمعه ۱۵ بهمن 
شیمی ۳۰ تا تست ۱/۵
فیزیک ۳۰ تا تست ۱/۵
زبان ۴۰ تست +۱/۵ 
عربی ۱/۵ 
نوسان دیدن فیلم بخش اول ۱/۵
مجموع 8 ساعت + ۱۰۰ تا تست

----------


## علی۲

سلام ممنون از تایپیک خوب تون من یه سوال داشتم من مثلا برای زیست کتاب نشر الگو رو می خونم  که برای هر فصل به طور میانگین 200 تست داره شما می گید من برای هر فصل 60 تست بزنم پس بقیه تستا رو چیکار کنم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام ممنون از تایپیک خوب تون من یه سوال داشتم من مثلا برای زیست کتاب نشر الگو رو می خونم  که برای هر فصل به طور میانگین 200 تست داره شما می گید من برای هر فصل 60 تست بزنم پس بقیه تستا رو چیکار کنم


ابتدا به ساکن نیاز است شما بدانید تعداد تست، تایم مطالعاتی و ... در هر مدل برنامه ای (نه فقط نمونه برنامه ای که در این تاپیک قرار گرفته) یک سری اعداد و ارقام کاملا نمادین اند و دانش آموز متوجه این موضوع باشد که باید خودش بنا به شرایط شخصی خود آن را کم و زیاد کند و تازه بعد  از شخصی سازی نیز و بویژه در حین اجرا ممکن است دستخوش تغییرات بسیاری شود و همیشه ثابت نیست. به جهت مثال شما اگر روز قبلی برای فردای خود n ساعت مطالعه و n تعداد تست با z تنوع درسی معین فرمودین، هیچ تضمینی نیست که فردا روز بتوانید دقیقا و تمام و کمال پیش بینی خود را به مرحله عمل بگذارید. این یک مورد.

مورد بعدی این که کلا ما ایرانی ها عادت داریم 5 خط اول یک نوشته، 4 صفحه نخست یک کتاب یا فایل یا هر منبع دیگری رو بخوانیم و بعدا سریع شروع کنیم به طرح پرسش و در مواقع ضروری نیز حکم صادر کردن. دوست عزیز اگر به ادامه برنامه توجه کافی داشته باشید به این نتیجه میرسید که سرفصل های مطالعه شده و ریز مباحث در هفته ها و روز های بعد دوباره به جهت مرور و تثبیت بیشتر تکرار می شوند و شما باید در آن زمان ها یا از تست های باقی مانده منبع اول خود و یا از منبع دوم (یا آزمون های آزمایشی) تست مروری سرعتی برای این سرفصل ها کار کنید. در واقع این صحیح نیست که شما یک فصل رو با 400 تست در طول یک هفته تمام کنید و به تسلط کافی برسانید و سپس آن فصل بسته شود تا روز های منتهی به کنکور و آزمون های آزمایشی جامع که تازه متوجه شوید بسیاری از مطالب به دست فراموشی سپرده شده و یا تسلط خوب هفته های نخست را در حل سوالاتش ندارید. بسیاری از دانش آموزان بعد از عید همان درسی را در اولین آزمون جامع که شرکت می کنند منفی و صفر پاسخ می دهند که تا قبل از عید و نیم سال اول اتفاقا جزو نقاط قوت شان محسوب میشد و این اهمیت مرور های زیاد رو نشون میده.

----------


## .Karo

درود
منم از فردا به جمعتون اضافه می‌شم. روزای اول بهمن ارسالی زیاد بوده گویا الان بچه ها خسته شدن.

----------


## itzhosein

سلام و ادب و احترام
داداش من تازه خدمتو تموم کردم ، با توجه با اینکه دروس عمومی حذف شدن منم معدل دروس عمومیم خوبه، همین برنامه رو اگر بدون عمومی ها پیش برم به نظرت اوکیه؟
دور بودم از درس و نظام جدیدرو هم نمیدونم اوضاعش چجوریه ،نسبت به اون زمانی که گذاشتین برنامه تا الان تغییری نیاز نیست انجام بشه توی برنامه به نظرتون؟
ممنون بابت وقتی گذاشتی و میزاری 😘

----------


## itzhosein

> ابتدا به ساکن نیاز است شما بدانید تعداد تست، تایم مطالعاتی و ... در هر مدل برنامه ای (نه فقط نمونه برنامه ای که در این تاپیک قرار گرفته) یک سری اعداد و ارقام کاملا نمادین اند و دانش آموز متوجه این موضوع باشد که باید خودش بنا به شرایط شخصی خود آن را کم و زیاد کند و تازه بعد  از شخصی سازی نیز و بویژه در حین اجرا ممکن است دستخوش تغییرات بسیاری شود و همیشه ثابت نیست. به جهت مثال شما اگر روز قبلی برای فردای خود n ساعت مطالعه و n تعداد تست با z تنوع درسی معین فرمودین، هیچ تضمینی نیست که فردا روز بتوانید دقیقا و تمام و کمال پیش بینی خود را به مرحله عمل بگذارید. این یک مورد.
> 
> مورد بعدی این که کلا ما ایرانی ها عادت داریم 5 خط اول یک نوشته، 4 صفحه نخست یک کتاب یا فایل یا هر منبع دیگری رو بخوانیم و بعدا سریع شروع کنیم به طرح پرسش و در مواقع ضروری نیز حکم صادر کردن. دوست عزیز اگر به ادامه برنامه توجه کافی داشته باشید به این نتیجه میرسید که سرفصل های مطالعه شده و ریز مباحث در هفته ها و روز های بعد دوباره به جهت مرور و تثبیت بیشتر تکرار می شوند و شما باید در آن زمان ها یا از تست های باقی مانده منبع اول خود و یا از منبع دوم (یا آزمون های آزمایشی) تست مروری سرعتی برای این سرفصل ها کار کنید. در واقع این صحیح نیست که شما یک فصل رو با 400 تست در طول یک هفته تمام کنید و به تسلط کافی برسانید و سپس آن فصل بسته شود تا روز های منتهی به کنکور و آزمون های آزمایشی جامع که تازه متوجه شوید بسیاری از مطالب به دست فراموشی سپرده شده و یا تسلط خوب هفته های نخست را در حل سوالاتش ندارید. بسیاری از دانش آموزان بعد از عید همان درسی را در اولین آزمون جامع که شرکت می کنند منفی و صفر پاسخ می دهند که تا قبل از عید و نیم سال اول اتفاقا جزو نقاط قوت شان محسوب میشد و این اهمیت مرور های زیاد رو نشون میده.


داداش شرمنده فک کنم یه پیام دادم نیومده..
من عمومیا رو حذف کنم از برنامه با همین پیش برم اوکیه؟ نمرات عمومیم خوبه و اینکه این برنامه نیاز به تغییری نداره چون یه سال گذشته؟

----------


## saba_1381

*منم میتونم عضو شم؟*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


اولین کمپ رسیدن به هدف 

قوانین ؟
منظم باشید (نظم)
راه نمود داشته باشید (رهنمود یا همون برنامه مطالعاتی)
گذشتن از خود برای دو مورد بالا رو جدی بگیرید (از خود گذشتگی)
سه مورد بالا در پانسیون باید رعایت بشه.

مورد اول (نظم)
هر شب گزارش کار همون روز رو داخل تاپیک ارسال می کنید. 
در صورت عدم ارسال گزارش کار شما از دور رقابت خارج میشید.

مورد دوم (راه نمود، برنامه مطالعاتی)
برنامه به شدت پر تست و مروری در دو مرحله داخل تاپیک قرار میگیره.
برنامه مرحله اول:
در طی 4 ماه و 10 روز تمامی دروس مطالعه میشن + تست زنی انجام میشه + مرور و آزمون از کتاب های جمع بندی انجام میشه
برنامه مرحله دوم:
در طی 20 الی 30 روز دو روز یک بار آزمون های کنکور و چند جامع از موسسات مطابق برنامه ای که قرار میگیره می زنید و درصداتون رو داخل این تاپیک ارسال می کنید.دانلود دفترچه برنامه ریزی مرحله اول نخستین پانسیون مطالعاتی مرگ :

راهنمای مطالعاتی برنامه مرحله اول:
برنامه به شدت سنگین نوشته شده علت چیه؟ 
دلیل: 
برای رسیدن به کیفیت مطالعاتی و مرور حریفی که از تابستان 99 تا الآن روزی 12 ساعت درس میخونه باید از الان سنگین مطالعه کنید.

دهگانه روال چیه؟
هر روز 10 کار تکراری در کنار بودجه مطالعاتی همان روز نوشته شده که باید حداقل 5 مورد رو انتخاب و انجام بدین. 5 مورد تقریبا 30 الی 35 دقیقه طول میکشه.
پیشنهاد: موارد شماره 2 ، 4 ، 6 ، 8 ، 10 روز های زوج هفته و باقی موارد روز های فرد انجام بشن
چک لیست 90 که روبروی دهگانه قرار گرفته چیه؟
دقیقا همون 10 تا کاره (به ترتیب خلاصه انگلیسی شونو نوشتم داخل جدول) که باید هر کدوم از کار ها رو که انجام دادین روبروش دو تا مثلت هست داخل یکی تایم انجام و داخل دیگری تعداد تست رو یادداشت کنید.

منابع برنامه؟
برنامه مطالعاتی مرحله اول شامل دو دسته منبع میشه:
منابع دسته اول: (منبع اول)
دقیقا منبع خودتونه (هر کتابی که دارید)
منابع دسته دوم: (منبع دوم و گاها سوم)
منابع دسته دوم شامل منابع زیر میشن (عموما منابع جمع بندی و مرور محسوب میشن ، اگه ندارید میتونید پی دی اف بخونید یا تهیه شون کنید یا اصلا از تست های باقی مونده منبع اول تون استفاده کنید)
آی کیو جامع زیست 
آی کیو جامع شیمی 
موج آزمون پایه نشرالگو
موج آزمون ریاضی نشرالگو
موج آزمون ادبیات نشرالگو
موج آزمون دینی نشرالگو
جامع میکرو طلایی گاج و موج آزمون عربی نشرالگو
جمع بندی زبان مهروماه

مورد سوم (از همه مهم تر) از خود گذشتگی
جهت انجام کامل برنامه باید به داشتن ساعت مطالعاتی بالا (عموما 14 الی 15 ساعت) پای بند باشید در غیر این صورت هیچ نتیجه ای نخواهید گرفت.


سوال: من جایی شنیدم که برنامه های از پیش نوشته به درد نمیخورن؟
بله درست شنیدین ولی اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن!
اگر حداقل ماهی 200 هزار تومن بدین تا برنامه ای که به 100 نفر دادن رو به شما بدن و یکم تایم و تعداد تستش رو  واستون عوض کنند اون موقع برنامه به درد بخور میشه : )
یکی یه وویس جالب داده بود:
می گفت: "برنامه های از پیش نوشته شده چون تعداد تست رو مشخص کردن به درد نمیخورن"
اولا: تعداد تست بستگی به 1)خود دانش آموز داره و 2)سطح سختی منبع و 3)سطح سختی مبحث 
کسی که مشاوره میده این 3 مورد بالا رو محاله بتونه برای شاگردش و برای هر درسی کامل مشخص کنه و اگرم بتونه باید لااقل 1 روز تایم بگذاره تا برنامه 1 هفته یه دانش آموز رو بچینه و عملا غیر ممکنه این کار
پس حتی مشاوری که میلیونی هزینه صرفش می کنید هم نمیاد تعداد تست متناظر با سطح درسی شما داخل برنامه تون قرار بده و اگرم این کارو کرد هیچ جایی ننوشتن که شما در اون تایم و با اون منبعی که دارید بتونید کامل اجرایی کنید برنامه ش رو
ما هم که تعداد تست مشخص کردیم فقط به این خاطر بوده که بهترین حالت (ایده آل) رو در نظر بگیریم و شما بدونید این بیشترین حد تست هست که باید زده بشه حالا یه نفر میتونه 40 تا تست واژگان داخل 20 دقیقه بزنه یه نفر 10 تا تست.
یه مطلب دیگه هم در مورد تایم اجرایی برنامه مون
تایم اجرایی برنامه صرفا یه تایم پیشنهادیه و شما میتونید کم و زیادش کنید پس باز از این نظرم برنامه ای نیست که اجرایی نباشه
و مطلب بعدی تایم جبرانی؟
تایم جبرانی برای 4 ماه چقدر خوبه؟ 1 هفته؟ 2 هفته؟ 1 ماه؟ 
واقعا درک نمی کنم که چرا بعضیا انقدر حساسن روی این جبرانی ها ولی اگه خدای نکرده عقب افتادین میاید بجای اجرای 30 روز تایم جبرانی و اجرای مرحله دوم برنامه ریزی، به مرور و جبرانی می پردازید و طبیعتا آزمون جامع به سبک کنکور کمتری می زنید 
پس سعی کنید حتی 1 دقیقه از این فرصتی که باقیه رو از دست ندین تا متضرر نشید.

و در آخر در جواب اون دوست مون که وویس داده بود و میگفت برنامه های از پیش نوشته به درد نمیخورن 
این قسمتی از برنامه از پیش نوشته شده ای هست که مشاور علامه حلی تهران داره به حداقل 100 نفر دانش آموز علامه حلی میده: (هفته به هفته واسشون قرار میده)
فایل پیوست 95996همون طور که داخل تصویر می بینید مشاوره خصوصی اومده یک نسخه برای همه پیچیده! چون:
تعداد تست ها کاملا مشخصه
ساعت مطالعاتی هم کامل مشخصه
و حتی بازه مطالعاتی (از ساعت فلان تا فلان) هم کامل مشخص شده که این یعنی همه بچه های این مشاور باید در این ساعت این درس رو بخونن و X تست بزنن 
پس خواهشا برای این که مشاوره خصوصی بدین حرف از شخصی سازی برنامه توسط مشاور نزنید.

برنامه شخصی سازی شده فقط و فقط توسط یه نفر میتونه ارائه بشه اونم خود دانش آموزه که از وضعیت علمی و توانایی خودش اطلاع کافی داره که باید بیاد هر برنامه ای (کانون ، برنامه مشاور خصوصی خودش و ...) رو متناسب با خودش تغییر بده ولی اسکلت اصلی برنامه ای که باید رو کامل اجرا کنه.
اینم بخونید:
فقط به عنوان یه دوستی که پیشنهادی داره واسه دوست خودش میگم:
این چند ماه خودتو به آب و آتیش بزن واقعا ارزششو داره ، بچه ها معمولا اول راه خیلی انگیزه دارن و با هزار امید و ارزو میخونن ولی چند ماه آخر ول میکنن... یه عده کلا شخصیت درسی شون همین طوره یعنی میاد طرف اول سالو حسابی بکوب میخونه ولی تهش دیگه نمیخونه اکثر پشت کنکوریا و فارغ التحصیلا همین مشکلو دارن و این مشکل کُشنده ست چون طرف هر سال تمام اون ظرفیتی که داره رو خرج کنکورش نمیکنه و وقتی از جلسه میاد بیرون به عقب ک نگاه میکنه واقعا داغون میشه... کسی که 2 ماه به زور درست درس خوند ولی رتبه اش شد 12000 منطقه 3 تابستون که نتایج اومده از همه حالش خراب تره... چرا ؟ چون این آدم خودش خوب میدونه این نتیجه فقط و فقط حاصل 2 ماه درست درس خوندنش بوده ... اگه تلاش بیشتری میکرد چی؟ اگه بجای این 2 ماه خودکشی ، 5 ماه از همه زندگیش میزد و رتبه ش بجای 12000 میشد 2000 منطقه سه چی؟ این "اگرا" آدمو داغون میکنه ، سر دوراهی که بزنم برم یه رشته داغون و بعدشم بیکار و پشت کنکور یا دوباره بخونم ولی دوباره نتونم از تمام ظرفیتی که بهم دادن استفاده کنم ... این دوراهیا یه پشت کنکوری رو در حد مرگ عذاب میدن تابستون همون سال .... ولی خب چطور میشه از این دو راهی کوفتی راحت شد؟ 
شاید بهترین راه خلاصی همین 5 ماه باشه...
این 5 ماه همه چی تعطیل ، فقط و فقط و فقط و فقط بدون این که به اون نتیجه آخر فکر کنی بخونی و بخونی و بخونی و بخونی
؟



سلام اقای ارتور وقت بخیر

تو برنامه ای که قرار دادین یه قسمت هایی هست تو درسهای ریاضی و شیمی فیزیک که برای مثال گفتین 2/5 یا برای تابع گفتین 3/6و برای فشار مثلا 1/10

من اینها رو متوجه نمیشم

میشه یه توضیحی بدین

یعنی اومدین حجم اون مبحث رو تقسیم کردین و  یه قسمتشو معین کردین؟

 @mahdi_artur@*

----------

